# Iraq's reconstruction and development



## Alshawi1234

Hello. I would like to dedicate this thread to share all the developments in post-saddam era Iraq. Ever since the Iran-Iraq war in the 1980's, No major reconstruction projects in Iraq took place. This continued until 2008 because of all the wars and instability. Right now Iraq is slowly starting to rebuild its infrastructure. All the previous infrastructure was either destroyed or outdated.

I'll start with the hospital projects. Over 30 Massive hospital projects planned throughout Iraq as part of the Mininstry of healths plan to recover the health care in Iraq. Thousands of new ambulances have been purchased and contracts have been signed for air medi-vac. Here are the major projects, there are dozens of other smaller projects but Im going to post only the large ones. They are spread thoughout Iraq.

Basrah






Nassiyrah






Amara





Babil






Karbala






Mosul and Najaf hospitals (same designs)

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala University hospital





600 bed hospital baghdad





There are dozens of other large projects which have no images. The most prominent is a 1200 bed medical complex in baghdad. As well as many 400+ bed hospitals around the country.



Now some Basic infrastrure projects. As you probably already know Water and electricity are a major problem in Iraq since saddams time. there are efforts to restore these services by implementing major projects around the country. Dozens of mega electric and water porjects are being implemeted around the country.

Here is the Russafa water project. It is the largest water treatment project in the middle east and is design to fill baghdads needs until 2030.

here is a part of the render. It is too large to all be shown in one render.





construction









Electricity should be full restored by 2014. Here is one of the dozens of the electric plans being buit

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Alshawi1234

Now I would like to share some of the sport infrastructure projects.

Basrah sports city. It is a full sports complec for all sport. The main staddium is has a 65k capacity. With a 10k secondary stadium and other fields and facilities/ hotels. The first stage is near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Abii

I love the Basrah stadium. 

I can just see heated Iran-Iraq games being played there in the future. Hopefully one day we lose our shitty dictators as well so the Saddam-Khomaini/Khamenei era football games and their atmosphere can finally be put to rest. I was really young, but I remember all the politics before the games. Iraq always worse those head to toe black jerseys and everybody used to say if the Iraqis lose than Uday (was it Uday?) is going to do this and that to them. Anyway, that's history. 

This stadium is a real beauty.

I bet there's a huge improvement in the road networks as well no? Post some pics of highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

30K Capacity stadium in Najaf











Mina stadium in Basrah 30K capcity











Anbar stadium 30k capacity + hotel, fields










Babylon sport complex with 30k Main stadium










There are dozens of other stadiums being built but they are too much to post. anyways I think these should just send the message to the outside world.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Syrian Lion

Masha'Allah Iraq is advancing... all the best to the people of Iraq and Iraq... 

Basrah stadium looks amazing 

also the Karbala University hospital is the best thing for the Iraqi medical students

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SHAMK9

Wow wow wow , thats bloody amazing, hope Iraq flies high again, good luck Iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad sadr city stadium





Some random images and projects

Baghdad airport road












Besmaya Residential city. composed of 100,000 units in baghdad






consruction just starting

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Where are the construction projects in other Iraqis areas, why are they all in the South?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Most of Iraq is still a mess but at least there is some progress. When you see pictures from there it looks really bad. Many people are still without electricity and water supply. What all those stadiums are good for I don't know? Iraqi football teams on club level never played a role in the region but I guess this is the legacy the current government can claim when they leave? Or why are half of the new projects some football stadiums? The hospitals are a good thing but the design looks really "cold". Why not more modern design? 

I have heard that the only few quality projects are being built by Arab firms from the Arabian Peninsula and a few Western projects. I hear Iraqis are complaining about cheap Turkish and Iranian projects and imports.

I saw pictures from Kurdistan and it looked much more developed than the rest of the country although barren as well apart from the main city I saw.

The only real fully developed city in Iraq is Baghdad from what I have seen and to a extent Basra but that city was completely destroyed during the Iraq- Iran war (much like most of Baghdad has been destroyed and nearly nothing is left of the once great Abbasid Caliphate). Time will probably change that although it is unfortunate that Arab culture was lost.

Although my Iraqi friend is complaining about the new building style in Iraq but whether this can be confirmed I have no idea about.

Is there any projects in the rest of the country? It seems only Baghdad and Basra are getting the projects? Please elaborate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Abii said:


> I love the Basrah stadium.
> 
> I can just see heated Iran-Iraq games being played there in the future. Hopefully one day we lose our shitty dictators as well so the Saddam-Khomaini/Khamenei era football games and their atmosphere can finally be put to rest. I was really young, but I remember all the politics before the games. Iraq always worse those head to toe black jerseys and everybody used to say if the Iraqis lose than Uday (was it Uday?) is going to do this and that to them. Anyway, that's history.
> 
> This stadium is a real beauty.
> 
> I bet there's a huge improvement in the road networks as well no? Post some pics of highways.



Yes it was Uday who use to put the players in chambers whenever they loose. They usually double the punishment when its Iraq vs Iran. 

There are thousands of KM of roads in Iraq, many roads are being rehabilitation but its going to take time to restore all the roads.

It would be amazing to hold international competitions in Iraq. I really wish for the west Asian competition to be held in Iraq.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where are the construction projects in other Iraqis areas, why are they all in the South?



The projects are spread throughout Iraq, but it is hard to get images for projects in the Mosul/ Salahidin/ Anbar provinces. The population density is higher in the south and there are many more cities as well.



Syrian Lion said:


> Masha'Allah Iraq is advancing... all the best to the people of Iraq and Iraq...
> 
> Basrah stadium looks amazing
> 
> also the Karbala University hospital is the best thing for the Iraqi medical students



Thank for your sweet comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

SHAMK9 said:


> Wow wow wow , thats bloody amazing, hope Iraq flies high again, good luck Iraqis.



Thank you,
Babylon rising

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

al-Hasani said:


> Most of Iraq is still a mess but at least there is some progress. When you see pictures from there it looks really bad. Many people are still without electricity and water supply. What all those stadiums are good for I don't know? Iraqi football teams on club level never played a role in the region but I guess this is the legacy the current government can claim when they leave? Or why are half of the new projects some football stadiums? The hospitals are a good thing but the design looks really "cold". Why not more modern design?
> 
> I have heard that the only few quality projects are being built by Arab firms from the Arabian Peninsula and a few Western projects. I hear Iraqis are complaining about cheap Turkish and Iranian projects and imports.
> 
> I saw pictures from Kurdistan and it looked much more developed than the rest of the country although barren as well apart from the main city I saw.
> 
> The only real fully developed city in Iraq is Baghdad from what I have seen and to a extent Basra but that city was completely destroyed during the Iraq- Iran war (much like most of Baghdad has been destroyed and nearly nothing is left of the once great Abbasid Caliphate). Time will probably change that although it is unfortunate that Arab culture was lost.
> 
> Although my Iraqi friend is complaining about the new building style in Iraq but whether this can be confirmed I have no idea about.
> 
> Is there any projects in the rest of the country? It seems only Baghdad and Basra are getting the projects? Please elaborate.



The only thing the media focus on is the negative, they never focus on the positives, that is why you only see the bad side. Hospitals are build for functionality more than looks. Every sector is rebuilding but the stadiums "look" much bigger than everything else.

Turkish Imports are not bad, Iranian imports are bad quality, But there are both good quality and bad quality good. People with limited income usually go for Iranian imports because they are affordable. The most important imports from Iran are foodstuff so Quality is not an issue with foods.

Kurdistan has been stable since 2004 while iraq was raging. they had a 5 year head start in construction as they did not suffer during the war or the secterian conflicts. Kurdistan also get 17% of Iraqs budget although they do not contribute to the income.

Yes Iraq has a problem with the outdated building taste especially with the cheap cladding, especially the projects that are being built by local firms. That needs some time to change. Iraq has been isolated from the outside world since the 80's so the mentality and taste is a bit outdated as well.

there are companies from all over the world the major ones being from Turkey, and Korea. The UAE and Kuwait are just starting to increase investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Well the media thing is correct. They live on that. Arab media as well. 

What I meant was why not built more "useful" things that football stadiums when millions of Iraqis don't even have access to water/electricity? The design thing is less important although I can't help to notice such things when being used to the modern designs in KSA and the Arabian Peninsula and the opposite - stylish and beautiful ancient architecture of Southern KSA and Yemen.

Well, I only heard complains. I am not really sure whether there are bad Turkish imports. Iranians I do know since I hear this on Arab forums, LOL.

But yeah, people probably tend to buy what they can afford. 

Why not deal with the Kurdistan problem then? Or is the Iraqi government having the same unfortunate (in my eyes) stance as Iran, Syria and Turkey? But yes, I heard about this Kurdish problem. We have similar in KSA - meaning that some regions are paying for the majority of the cake while others don't but have same/similar benefits. Although this is only normal in a united country. I guess this is different in a autonomous region that is probably anti-Arab and act on their own. We don't have such problems in the Arabian Peninsula. 

I hope for you that you improve and change. Maybe use traditional design as we try to do in the Arabian Peninsula? 

Are the investment rules in Iraq not pretty closed? I hear only Iraqis can own business in Iraq and land? Is that truth? Maybe changing the business laws would help business but I suspect corruption is a major problem? Sadly this problem is not only limited to Iraq in the Arab world.....


----------



## Alshawi1234

Central bank of Iraq






Baghdad harthyah mall









Nakheel Mall baghdad










Basrah Hotel and Mall





Basrah shatt al arab hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## karan21

Man this is good stuff right here. Iraq is rebuilding and its rebuilding quick. Lets hope it soon turns into investment hub and all companies from the world including Indian march there with business offer. As a starter we can invest in automobile and construction sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

With all the oil they have , I see a really good future for Iraq. It will help them at least for the next 20-25 years which is enough time to diversify your industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al-ramadi hotel






Basrah paradise hotel





Here are some random images from around the country

Amara





Najaf





Basrah





Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

al-Hasani said:


> Well the media thing is correct. They live on that. Arab media as well.
> 
> What I meant was why not built more "useful" things that football stadiums when millions of Iraqis don't even have access to water/electricity? The design thing is less important although I can't help to notice such things when being used to the modern designs in KSA and the Arabian Peninsula and the opposite - stylish and beautiful ancient architecture of Southern KSA and Yemen.
> 
> Well, I only heard complains. I am not really sure whether there are bad Turkish imports. Iranians I do know since I hear this on Arab forums, LOL.
> 
> But yeah, people probably tend to buy what they can afford.
> 
> Why not deal with the Kurdistan problem then? Or is the Iraqi government having the same unfortunate (in my eyes) stance as Iran, Syria and Turkey? But yes, I heard about this Kurdish problem. We have similar in KSA - meaning that some regions are paying for the majority of the cake while others don't but have same/similar benefits. Although this is only normal in a united country. I guess this is different in a autonomous region that is probably anti-Arab and act on their own. We don't have such problems in the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> I hope for you that you improve and change. Maybe use traditional design as we try to do in the Arabian Peninsula?
> 
> Are the investment rules in Iraq not pretty closed? I hear only Iraqis can own business in Iraq and land? Is that truth? Maybe changing the business laws would help business but I suspect corruption is a major problem? Sadly this problem is not only limited to Iraq in the Arab world.....



There are problems in the government that are slowing the development. The "opposition" try to stop all the important laws and projects in order to make the government look bad. The government is still filled with corruption. The stadiums are being built as part of the 5-year plan to build an international stadium in every major city. But I agree the money could have been better spent, but again corruption plays a big roll. Kurdistan is taking advantage of the political situation to take as much as it can from Iraq. There are problems as well with disputed territory that they want to add to their region; which wont happen. Construction is just starting in Iraq and all these construction projects are only the start. I don't expect a "real" construction boom in Iraq until 2015 or 2016 because of the nature of the situation. Corruption will drop significantly once the electricity is provided 24/7 and all the government institutions become automated. 

Foreigners cannot permanently own land in Iraq. They can own the land for certain time depending on the investment licence. Investors are discouraged because of the bureaucracy and demands fro bribes before giving out investment licence, that is a major problem.

The good news is there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

karan21 said:


> Man this is good stuff right here. Iraq is rebuilding and its rebuilding quick. Lets hope it soon turns into investment hub and all companies from the world including Indian march there with business offer. As a starter we can invest in automobile and construction sector.




Baghdad (IraqiNews.com) -The Cabinet Affairs Directorate within the Secretariat General announced the consent of the Council of Ministers to the National Commission of Investment to grant investment license for an Indian Company to establish a factory to produce welded iron pipes in Basra province.The Secretariat General reported in statement received by IraqiNews.com that &#8221;The consent of the Cabinet based on the article (7) of investment law of 2006, &#8221; pointing out that &#8221;The gross cost of the project reaches USD (450) million.&#8221;&#8221;The Investment National Commission submitted the project to the Cabinet and obtained the consent during second regular session of 2013 according to the resolution no. (21) of 2013,&#8221; the statement added.

Indian firm to start constructing sewage system in the Qibla neighborhood of Basrah at a cost of 275 billion iraqi dinar. > Thats about $255 Million USD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Alshawi, what's the name of that famous Iraqi architect? I forgot her name. Post some of her work. I think there's a theatre being built that's her design and some govt buildings. Fuu what was her name!? There's an "H" in her name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Abii said:


> Alshawi, what's the name of that famous Iraqi architect? I forgot her name. Post some of her work. I think there's a theatre being built that's her design and some govt buildings. Fuu what was her name!? There's an "H" in her name.



It's Zaha Hadid. She designed the central bank of Iraq which I posted in the previous page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Abii said:


> Alshawi, what's the name of that famous Iraqi architect? I forgot her name. Post some of her work. I think there's a theatre being built that's her design and some govt buildings. Fuu what was her name!? There's an "H" in her name.



Zaha Hadid...

PS, great work Al shawi 

I'll try to chip in 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

KARBALA | Al-Rawdatain Residences

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan21

Alshawi1234 said:


> Baghdad (IraqiNews.com) -The Cabinet Affairs Directorate within the Secretariat General announced the consent of the Council of Ministers to the National Commission of Investment to grant investment license for an Indian Company to establish a factory to produce welded iron pipes in Basra province.The Secretariat General reported in statement received by IraqiNews.com that &#8221;The consent of the Cabinet based on the article (7) of investment law of 2006, &#8221; pointing out that &#8221;The gross cost of the project reaches USD (450) million.&#8221;&#8221;The Investment National Commission submitted the project to the Cabinet and obtained the consent during second regular session of 2013 according to the resolution no. (21) of 2013,&#8221; the statement added.
> 
> Indian firm to start constructing sewage system in the Qibla neighborhood of Basrah at a cost of 275 billion iraqi dinar. > Thats about $255 Million USD


Wow bro this good news . "India-Iraq stand together for development". I see great future in Iraq. In India we say "*Chodo kal ki baatein Kal ki baat purani, naye door mein likhenge hum milke nayi kahani*". This mean leave the crap of past and move forward to build a new bright future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Thanks dizer, I was just about to post that.


----------



## Abii

Yeah Zaha Hadid lol
knew there had to be an H in there somewhere

She won the design competition for phase 2 of the Milad Tower project in Tehran. If they build this I'm gonna be a happy man. 

This is her design
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KEYmB6_TFq8/UCUxijBsqbI/AAAAAAAACEk/BjOh97ekMpI/s1600/milad+complex1.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-eF_nGGYf9D0/UCUxnH_DVpI/AAAAAAAACEs/MlfUlEEWP2w/s1600/milad+complex+2.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-37UMWb3at_g/UCUxsS1wrEI/AAAAAAAACE0/x3U8ihcozXU/s1600/milad+complex+3.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

^amazing design, unique to its nature.

here are some more projects from around the country.

Tirkrit gate housing project









Residential complex for low income families Karbala 3600 units










General secretariat for council of ministers





Najaf 5 star hotel









Hundreds of bridges being built around the country

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

Radiotherapy Centre for cancer treatment, over 6 being built around Iraq. 






Here is one in the Basrah. There are ones being built in Anbar and babil.






Basrah housing complex










Karbala housing complex 1250 units









Central Euphrates airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contrarian

Alshawi1234 said:


> There are problems in the government that are slowing the development. The "opposition" try to stop all the important laws and projects in order to make the government look bad. The government is still filled with corruption. The stadiums are being built as part of the 5-year plan to build an international stadium in every major city. But I agree the money could have been better spent, but again corruption plays a big roll. Kurdistan is taking advantage of the political situation to take as much as it can from Iraq. There are problems as well with disputed territory that they want to add to their region; which wont happen. Construction is just starting in Iraq and all these construction projects are only the start. I don't expect a "real" construction boom in Iraq until 2015 or 2016 because of the nature of the situation. Corruption will drop significantly once the electricity is provided 24/7 and all the government institutions become automated.
> 
> Foreigners cannot permanently own land in Iraq. They can own the land for certain time depending on the investment licence. Investors are discouraged because of the bureaucracy and demands fro bribes before giving out investment licence, that is a major problem.
> 
> The good news is there is light at the end of the tunnel.


Its the same everywhere mate! Its exactly the same in India even after decades of stability! We still have electricity cuts in most places. The govt is planning to be electricity sufficient by 2018-2020.

That is how all democracies work. The low level corruption will come down slowly as income rises of the population. 
The important thing is that the Govt of Iraq remain in control of all the territory of Iraq, and dont allow any extremists/Islamists to disturb the growth of your country!


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala 300 bed maternity hospital





Kirkuk 400 bed hospital





Basrah 400 bed university hospital





Najaf hospital





Mosul 600 bed hospital









Najaf khawrnaq hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala residential project










Baghdad teaching hospital









Karbala hotel










Karbala hospital for cancel and heart diseases

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah - Grand fao port. This is one of the most strategic projects in the WORLD. when completed it will help transport goods from Asia to Europe through a railway system from the south Iraq into Turkey then europe. This will cut the transport time more than half. There is also a large logistics city with storages a few Km away






The Island is bubyan Island of kuwait. You can see just how massive this project is. Land clearing and road construction has started. The tide breaker will start construction this year hopefully.

Basrah logistics city close to the Port

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah- house of culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al Nakheel city. This will be the largest residential project in the middle east along with Besmayah city in Baghdad. It will house just a little under half a million people. It is in the design stage right now. The design has been awarded to Dewan architects and is expected to finish by the end of this year. It is going to be designed to have canals running through the hit similar to venice. After All. basrah is known to be the Venice of the middle east.






This is where the new city is going to be built.





Here are some Images from basrah, This is the city where I come from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

It would be nice to put the end date of construction for those projects if possible...
my best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Is this building happening? Is the design final? 

I saw this on SSC a while ago and it's been in the back of my mind for a while. What a classy little thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Good luck to Iraq. Hope to see your continued progress in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

According to Turkish Ministry of Economy, Turkish firms have undertaken 636 projects in Iraq with a total value of 12,5 billion. Any big projects we are building?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> Thank you,
> Babylon rising



Believe me, if Iraqis abandon their ethnic and sectarian differences they will light up the sky with fame and greatness. Never take sides with foreigners against your own people Iraqis no matter how deep and complicated the differences are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## agentny17

Lovely country, and people. They been through a lot, lets hope things work out better for them this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Syrian Lion said:


> It would be nice to put the end date of construction for those projects if possible...
> my best regards


most of the projects started construction in 2008-2010 and are expected to be complete this year. Some of the images I posted are over 1 year old so many of the projects are close to being complete. And there are many other projects but I can't find images for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

mehmeTcc said:


> According to Turkish Ministry of Economy, Turkish firms have undertaken 636 projects in Iraq with a total value of 12,5 billion. Any big projects we are building?



Yes, more than half of the projects I posted are being built by Turkish firms. Hospitals, malls, hotels, stadiums and other buildings. But the current political tensions between the two countries are slowing down Turkish investment. This number could multiply if the relations were better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Abii said:


> Is this building happening? Is the design final?
> 
> I saw this on SSC a while ago and it's been in the back of my mind for a while. What a classy little thing.
> [/IMG]



Yes but it will take some time. It's a big project and it needs funding. The funding wont be available in the near future. We have to wait until the oil production is raised and more ca$h start flowing. Right now only about 30% of the budget is used for development and construction while about 70% is used for social programs and operating the government. When oil production doubleS hopefully in the next years we won't be short of cash.


----------



## muse

Alshawi:

Are there projects to increase the supply of water and create more arable land?


----------



## JUBA

*Do you have any information regarding investments and projects in Fallujah ?*


----------



## Edevelop

Iraq was such an important part of Islamic civilization. I don't like to see another U.S looking country in making. i.e. malls, skyscrapers etc. Globalization has already created a big mess in this world. I hope they rebuild the historic areas and have a style of development somewhat like Morocco.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

muse said:


> Alshawi:
> 
> Are there projects to increase the supply of water and create more arable land?



yes hundreds of projects for farming as well. Iraq expects to be self sufficient in wheat and grain in 5 years. There are many irrigation projects that include building canals, cleaning up rivers and introductions modern watering techniques. The wars have destroyed the farming sector and as a result Iraq has witnessed increasing desertification and sandstorms. Some cities are trying to counter desertification and sand storms by making "green belt" around the city. This is a report about the green belt in Karbala. It includes planting over about 120,000 thousands trees around the city in the shape of a 27km wide crescent. The report is in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

JUBA said:


> *Do you have any information regarding investments and projects in Fallujah ?*



I have a few but they are low quality images. I took most of these Images from SSC forum and there aren't any member from Anbar province so we don't get much updates about the projects in Fallujah and Anbar in general. 

Another problem is most of the businessmen in Anbar are on a capital flight. They invest most of there money in Jordan instead of Anbar. There is a few other problems in Anbar as well such as the security situation. Most international companies are skeptical about investing in Anbar because it is not too stable. The local provincial council isnt doing a good job neither. Nonetheless there are still projects in ongoing. There more than 8 hospitals ranging from Hospital ranging from 100-400 bed hospitals, A radio therapy centre, a large sports complex (which I posted already, A five star hotel, many housing complex.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Najaf Rice fields, produces one of the finest types of rice.







Iraq has also allocated $150 USD to triple the number of palm trees in Iraq. Palm trees numbered over 30 million in the 1980's. But the "legendary" wars have caused that number to drop to 12 million trees by the year 2000.





How they once were.













Recovering

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Image from Najaf, central Iraq





Nineveh Plains, North Iraq















Ba3shiqa Town






Mesopotamian marshland, south iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mod Can you please change the title of this thread to "Iraq development"


----------



## Alshawi1234

Najaf- Imam Ali mosque expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

i wish IRAQ will have there old culture and tradition i dont want it become like so like western 

but it is a big improvement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ Iraq literally had no modern facilities in 2003. So even with all these malls, hotels and buildings are insignificant compared to the size. There are many traditional style projects though. here are a few. These projects might need a few years to get started because all the land has to be purchased from the owners and that cost a lot of money

Khazimyah in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala, Construction is supposed to start this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Alshawi1234 said:


> Karbala, Construction is supposed to start this year.



Oh!! this is beautiful!! 

Thanks for sharing, I didn't know anything about Iraq development, since the media always focuses on the negatives...

keep them coming!


----------



## Alshawi1234

In Karbala they have managed to buy most of the land as part of the expansion of the imam Hussain mosque and now have destroyed most of it in order to rebuild it.

These images are from last year.


----------



## Alshawi1234

New besmayah. Land preparation is under way and construction is on the first stages.










This image is from December 2012. You can see the land clearing.






Gate for the new city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad investment resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

so many photos so many info  excellent thread keep posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Iraq is a cradle of civilization and I wish they will cut down the crap of shia sunni rift and get back to business fast! Iraq has a potential to develop into a model democratic state of Gulf!

And keep a check on negative influence from neighboring sheikdoms!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bond

Alshawi1234 said:


> Mod Can you please change the title of this thread to "Iraq development"



Alshwi- great job of you in posting these pictures.. just a question- how do you see american role in devlopment in Iraque.. I know many US firms are investing there.. can you share your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

cb4 said:


> Iraq was such an important part of Islamic civilization. I don't like to see another U.S looking country in making. i.e. malls, skyscrapers etc. Globalization has already created a big mess in this world. I hope they rebuild the historic areas and have a style of development somewhat like Morocco.



There are actually many large scale projects which have traditional designs. But most of these projects involve the buying property before starting the project. The land is ridiculously expensive in Iraq and in the old neighborhoods especially. It goes well over $2000/M2, so they need hundreds of millions of dollars just to acquire the land, and it is not easy thing to do. So until they manage to buy all the land I guess these projects need a couple more years to get started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bond said:


> Alshwi- great job of you in posting these pictures.. just a question- how do you see american role in devlopment in Iraque.. I know many US firms are investing there.. can you share your opinion?



Ironically the US does not have as much investments and influence as most people imagine. The majority of American businessmen are scared to even invest in Iraq. The biggest investors in Iraq are the Turks, Chinese, South Korea, and Russian. The majority of the oil contracts ended up going to the Chinese and Russian companies. The Chinese are taking their profit in oil shipment rather than cash. But the good thing is Iraq managed to get the lowest production rates per barrel in the world. 

Many of the American firms are involved in design, but not actual construction. The majority of Iraqis actually hope the US invests more in the Iraqi economy. It would a nice thing to see.



Syrian Lion said:


> Oh!! this is beautiful!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I didn't know anything about Iraq development, since the media always focuses on the negatives...
> 
> keep them coming!


 
Your welcome, Inshallah Syria gets out of its misery soon and we see similar projects all over Syria as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq Gate project in Baghdad, Construction set to start at the end of this year.

Iraq gate project, Baghdad-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Najaf, 5 star hotel- no renders





Najad cultural centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baquba residential project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Great posts alshawi 

I just posted basra sports city and baghdad mall and realised you already posed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

A day in Baghdad, shows the brighter side, and a bit of the dark side. I recommend to everyone that wants to be familiar with life in Baghdad.






Jadria Towers, Conctruction starts in April,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Grand mosque of Kufa 










Najaf-Imam Ali mosque





Imam Hussien mosque-Karbala





Khazimyah mosque- Baghdad






saydat al-najat church in Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi national Museum. Over 100,000 pieces not on display because the museum is not large enough





Cuniform writing, The first known writing in history, you can also see the planets, sun and moon. The Sumerians are also known to be the first to study astronomy. King Hammurabi of Babylon is the first to use code of Laws in history.





Sumerian reed houses.




Imagery of sumerian life




building reed houses-2012





The city walls of Nineveh- Nineveh province






Ziggurat of UR, Dhi Qar province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mar Mattai Monastery or Church of Saint Matthew, built in the 4th century





The Malwiya in Sammara





Hatrah- Nineveh




















The Ancient city of Babylon - Babel province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah- Oil and Gas free trade zone. The Largest to be implemented in Iraq.

The Basra Oil and Gas Free Zone is close to Basra International Airport adjacent to port Khor Al Zubair. Extending to 11 square kilometres (11 million square metres), the Zone will comprise mixed-use industrial, logistics, oil and gas storage, commercial and residential accommodation, a variety of ancillary uses, alongside customs and air strip.
With state-of-the-art security, BIOGH is located within the major oil and gas production area of Southern Iraq, adjacent to the port of Khor Al Zubair, and is being undertaken in joint venture with the Free Zone Authority &#8211; an independent authority under the Ministry of Finance.

Located within 125km of over 70% of Iraq&#8217;s proven oil and gas reserves
Excellent air, rail and road access
Adjacent to the port of Khor Al Zubair, Iraq&#8217;s designated strategic oil and gas port 
35km from Basra city centre
30km from Basra International Airport
15km from Umm Qasr port
30km from Kuwaiti border crossing








(Green is oil, Red is Gas fields, BIOGH is project location)


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad Arena










BSC hotels











Basrah stadium











Basrah Paradise hotel hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Beautiful country.

Keep growing Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mosul stadium












New bridges

Nassyria





Mosul





Ramadi





Baghdad


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basra star hotel











Karbala Stadium 30k and complex











Tunnel in Najaf











New roads


----------



## Alshawi1234

Grand fao port final design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Best of luck to Iraq.

I hope Iraqis recover from the destruction brought to them by the Christian Americans.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Tirkrit 3888 housing units









\



American Pakistani said:


> Beautiful country.
> 
> Keep growing Iraq.



Thank you, glad you liked it.


----------



## Alshawi1234

New canals for more arable land. The ministry of water resources is on of the most active ministries in Iraq. 
127KM long canal in basrah to create more arable land, Under construction













Cleaning rivers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad residential compound


----------



## Dizer

Basra time saqure - mall and towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XTREME

Could you please post the pictures of "Bayt al-Hikma" Grand Library of Baghdad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

congrats for Iraq that will make here back to be one of the top Arab nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

XTREME said:


> Could you please post the pictures of "Bayt al-Hikma" Grand Library of Baghdad?



The mustansyriah school

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XTREME

Alshawi1234 said:


> The mustansyriah school



Thank you so much!


----------



## Alshawi1234

XTREME said:


> Thank you so much!



You are very welcome

Khadimya mosque, Baghdad







Basrah Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Opera House Under construction in preparations of Baghdad Arabic culture 2013


----------



## Alshawi1234

New Tajiyat stadium in Baghdad. 60k capacity, it is under construction.







Karbala University HQ. 10f /approved





Karbala 5 star hotel. Topped out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Safaat city in basrah, constructions starts soon







Baghdad















Maysan province

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

First and largest suspension bridge in Basrah. 1500m long, 35 meters wide and 35 meters high from the water, the pillars will be about 45m high. 
First preparations underway, include demolition obstructing buildings and work camp preparation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

100k unit,. Basrah new city. Currently in the design stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq gate project in Baghdad. Construction just started. Construction Images to be posted soon. Here are the renders .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ibn sina 600 bed hospital in Baghdad.









]

Construction site from 4 months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Images from Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Streets of Basrah











Basrah, cleaning a small river.






"Mudhif"





Basrah





Preparing firewood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Anbar province
Streets in Anbar










River bank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Maysan Province















Mesapotamian Marshland, South Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Iraq will soon regain its place as a major global player. Some regimes in the middle-east such as Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Qatar are not so happy about this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al rusafa stadium. This the third stadium being built in Baghdad. Two 30k and one 60k stadium. This includes a stadium, two training fields, hotel, and nessecary facilities. There are also planned stadiums which include al Zawraa, Talaba, and Police stadiums along with many other smaller stadiums which should fill the need for Baghdads 7.3 million residence.

Russafa stadium, construction started on march 2013 and is expected to be complete by third quarter of 2015.











Talaba sports complex/ Approved 

A sport complex in the center of Bagdad belonging to the Ministry of Higher education, consisting of Football Stadium for 15000 spectators, a Multi Sports Hall for 2000 spectators, Olympic Covered Swimming Pool, Hotel and administrative Building and many other outdoor play fields and facilities.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq gears up for 'Grand Basra Water' project
ECONOMY | 2013-03-15
The Iraqi Ministry of Municipalities and Public Works is preparing to begin work on the "Grand Basra Water" project, the largest of its kind in Iraq, officials said.

Work is slated to begin in earnest in the second half of 2013.

"Our ministry took on the task of meeting Basra residents' need for drinking water by executing several projects that purify and desalinate water," said Khaled Jumaa Ali, director of the Basra Water Directorate. "One of the most remarkable and the biggest such project in Iraq is the 'Grand Basra Water' project."

The project will cost about $700 million, he said. The Iraqi government will finance 42% and the remainder will be covered under an easy-term loan the Japanese government has pledged Iraq.

PREPARING A HUGE NETWORK
The project will involve preparing a water distribution network; building a major pipeline to carry water to all parts of the province; and constructing a strategic storage tank with a capacity of 50,000 cubic metres, along with a pipeline to carry water to it.

In addition, all damaged lines and networks will be rehabilitated and repaired; two large water treatment units will be built, each with a capacity to treat 16,000 cubic metres of water per hour; and a desalination station will be constructed, with a capacity to process 10,000 cubic metres of water per hour, he said.

"The overall capacity of the project will come to 666,000 cubic metres a day, an amount sufficient to meet the water needs of Basra residents," he said.

Japanese water company NGS completed studies on the project, drafted its designs and prepared bills of quantities for the items and lists of materials needed, Ali said.

NGS will supervise each phase of the project, which is being carried out by other Japanese firms, and will train technical and engineering staff from the Basra Water Directorate, he said.

"Actual project work and implementation will begin next October at the latest, and will be completely finished and operational by the end of 2016," Ali said.
Iraq gears up for 'Grand Basra Water' project | Mawtani
-----------

Details of $700m Upgrade to Basra Steel Plant


Iraq&#8217;s ministry of industry and minerals has confirmed that it has finalised a $700 million contract with Turkish group United Brothers Holding to revamp and upgrade Iraq&#8217;s State Company for Iron & Steel, reports SteelGuru.

SCIS, located on the southern outskirts of Basra,*has been out of action since April 2003. The company had a design capacity of 440,000 tonnes per year of 12 mm to 32mm diameter rebar and round bar. It achieved its highest output of 200,000 tonnes in 1989 before the first Gulf war. Limited operation was carried out between 1991 and 2003 before the mill was shut due to lack of funding.

The plant will be revamped in three stages;

The first stage is the installation of a new 820,000 tonnes/yr 8 mm to 32 mm diameter rebar mill along with electric arc furnace meltshop and 130 mm to 150 mm square billet continuous caster. This should be completed in Q3 of 2014;
Stage 2 is to double the melting capacity to over 1 million mt/yr and expand billet output to 130-180mm with an additional caster. A 250,000*mt/yr medium sections mill will be installed for production of IPE, IPN and UPN 80-160 sections, as well as 60 mm to 70 mm angles. SCIS&#8217;s existing rolling mill will also be modified to produce up to 250,000 tonne per year of light sections and rebar, giving the firm a finished long products capacity of 1.32 million tonnes per year by Q2 2015;
State 3 will see the two direct reduced iron plants at the site dismantled and a new 1.2 million tonnes per year capacity DRI unit constructed, most likely using either ZR Reformer or Midrex technology.
The work is expected to be completed in Q2 2016. The contract stipulates that UB will also operate SCIS for a period of 18 years and train its staff. Profits from the plant will be divided between the Turkish company and Basra province.

(Source: SteelGuru)


----------



## Alshawi1234

AFP: Iraq to spend $173 bn on energy infrastructure Over the next five years to boost production and increase income.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Edit.............


----------



## Alshawi1234

Private hospital in Basrah.







Ashar shopping centre in Basrah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alstom Signs $1.5bn Monorail Contract
By John Lee.

French firm Alstom has reportedly signed a $1.5-billion deal with the Iraqi authorities the for the design and construction of a monorail system in Baghdad. reports that the contract was signed by Baghdad Governor Salah Abdulrazzaq and Alstom representatives in the Iraqi capital.
&#8220;The aim of the project is to ease congestions in Baghdad and provide a fast means of transport between the capital&#8217;s most densely populated neighborhoods,&#8221; he said.
The first phase will be 25 kilometers long and will require the building of 14 stations. Iraq will pay the cost in installments over a six-year period.
Abdulrazzaq said there is to be a second phase, but did not mention when a contract for its construction will be announced.

Alstom Signs $1.5bn Monorail Contract | Iraq Business News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah 400 bed hospital built by Turkish firm. Almost complete.












Radiotherapy centre for cancer treatment. There are 4 of them located in Basrah, Hillah, Baghdad, and Anbar. They look similar but they actually are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Nineveh sports complex. 30k capacity football stadium, two training fields with track, 70 room hotel, nessecary faculties...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al Russafa sports complex with 30k main stadium, this is the final design. Currently under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mansoor mall in Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Najaf, garage and service area for travelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

1,200 bed mega hospital under construction in Baghdad for a cost of $350 million. Unfortunately no renders or construction images yet.

http://al-shorfa.com/en_GB/articles/...3/newsbrief-10

Iraq to build medical city in Baghdad

Construction work on an integrated, modern medical city worth $350 million has begun, the Iraqi government announced Wednesday (January 23rd).
"The new 1,200-bed medical city will be built on an area of 100,000 square metres in central Baghdad, near the Tigris River on the site of the former al-Rasheed hospital," Ali al-Allaq, secretary-general of the Iraqi cabinet, told Al-Shorfa.

The medical city will feature a variety of specialisations that the country still lacks, he said, including cancers, neurological disorders and spinal cord problems; blood and cardiovascular diseases; bones, fractures, epidemics and contagious diseases; and others.

Construction is slated to be completed within three years under the supervision of local and European companies, al-Allaq said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Najaf






Qadisiyah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rig Vedic

Greetings to the people of the ancient nation of Babylon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

DarkPrince said:


> nice pics



Glad you liked them, Thank you for passing by.



Rig Vedic said:


> Greetings to the people of the ancient nation of Babylon!



Greetings to you to my friend.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Images from Maysan province in south Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad































Baghdad











Outdoor orchestra performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Edit.....self delete


----------



## Alshawi1234

Nineveh












Baghdad
Zawraa park










university

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah
Where the Tigris and Euphrates meet





Flowerbeds along road






Fixing up the landscape







streets of Basrah












Sunset in Basrah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Progress on BSC project. The area around the stadium will be filled with water.

















Images from Mosul, Nineveh province.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

Babil province, near the ruins of Babylon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mak2000

Good to see the great Iraqis rising again!!! Any development pics of Kurdi controlled area, especially areas like Sulemaniah and Dohuk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

mak2000 said:


> Good to see the great Iraqis rising again!!! Any development pics of Kurdi controlled area, especially areas like Sulemaniah and Dohuk?



Thank you , kurdistan is a semi-independant region in north Iraq. It is composed of three provinces which include Erbil, Dahuk, and sulemiania. It has not been hit by the events during the war and is safe. They have had 5 years head start in construction than the of Iraq, the investment laws have drawn thousands of foreign companies to the region. Here are some images.
Erbil





The old city, citadel

























[

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

IMG]http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/8732/85853221627145530891306.jpg[/IMG]

































Palm trees in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Doritos11

baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Driving in Baghdad.

Airport road.





driving in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Stunning pictures. Long live free Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

Greater Iraq was once the most beautiful country with all four imams and the empire was huge. Those constructions are in the main Shia cities, the tension between Shia and Suuni will never be solved. Hopefully things can remain calm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ the governement projects are spread thoughtful the provinces and allocations are put according to the population. The private investment. On the other hand is much less in Sunni provinces because of the security situation, and problems with the locals. In Anbars case, everyone who wants to invest has to give a "share" to the local tribes by giving sub-contracts, otherwise he will be threatened. Laws and corruption also prevent people from investing in all of Iraq.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Images from Anbar

Developing the corniche in haditha. 





Town municipality in Al-Qaem





Schools in Falujah





Fixing up the riverbank





Provincial building in Ramadi






Three (3), 200-250 bed general hospitals in Haditha, Al-Qaem, Heet towns in Anbar province. This is the renders for one of the hospitals. A 400 bed hospital was already constructed in Falujah in 2008.






Anbar radiotherapy centre, completed


----------



## Alshawi1234

Shuhada bridge in Ramadi











Ramadi hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad, Al-Mansour centre, Under construction





Nassiryah 400 bed Hospital






BSC project















Inside

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Farms along the Tigris in the town of Beiji in Salaheddin province.






Outskirts of Tikrit





Khakani Palace in Sammara built in 836 CE





Arban hormidz monastery in Nineveh, built in 640 CE






Nineveh plains, Close to Mosul





Lake of the Mosul Dam





The Tigris in Mosul





Planting palm trees alongside the roads ofBasrah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Iraq is looking quite sexy in those pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Renovating the Qishla tower which was built under the ottoman rule.





Small project in Basrah, fountain, landscaping the roadsides















BSC hotels, Basrah





BSC interior work










Main stadium from secondary stadium view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad, just needs some skyscrapers to make it look nice, hopefully it gets transforms in the 10 years.











Bridges under construction in Kirkuk





Design for one of the bridge/ intersections in Basrah











Zawraa park, Baghdad










On the river in Mosul





bridge/ Tunnel intersection construction in Mosul, almost complete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

+ new street infrastructure ( but they ruin it everytime they bomb it


----------



## Alshawi1234

Besmaya city, 10km southeast of Baghdad. Largest residential project in the middle east. Costs about $8 billion dollars, includes 100,000 residential units. Duration, 7 years to complete.

Overview





View of the city





Preparing the workers camp sites/ site leveling











Double layer Security fence

















Office building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soundHound

Yep thats it am sold, baghdad and bashrah are now on must visit place before I die list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sure why not, hopefully in 5 years from now the cities will transform in terms of infrastructure and bureaucratic routines, this will make it much easier for foreigners to reside in Iraq. Thousands of foreigners are already coming with the oil and construction companies. 

Images from Basrah











New oil storage tanks in fao, south of Basrah


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq power plant contracts to restore electricity. 2009-2012 contracts worth over $10 billion dollars. The electricity problem will hopefully fully solved once all these plants start operating in 2014.
CREDIT GOES TO SHEYTANELKABIR on Skyscrapercity forum. He made and he owns this chart. 






There are also dozens of smaller electricity contracts which are not worth mentioning (worth from a few million to $60 million). Here's a recent mega sized deal.

Iraq to build $1 billion power station 
4/17/2013 3:38 PM 


BAGHDAD/ Aswat al-Iraq: Iraqi Cabinet agreed to a contract with a Greek company to build a power station, depending on gas, in Anbar province, west of the country.

According to Sky News Arabia, the station will have the capacity of 1642 megawatts.

The station will be completed in 32 months.

Iraq is trying to increase its electricity production after years of wars and international sanctions.
**


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi airways is also rebuilding and adding planes to its fleet

*Ordered*
30 Boeing 737-800 ( option 10 more ) delivery starts in a few months.
10 Boeing 787-8 ( option 5 more ) 

*Recently acquired*
Boeing 777-200
Airbus A330-200


*Total in service and planned*
2x B737
30 + 10 options B737-800
10 + 5 options B787 dreamliner
1 B777
2 B747
2 B767
8 + 12 options CRJ-900
3 Airbus A320
2 Airbus A321
1 Airbus A330

A330-200


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Good luck Iraqi brothers....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Bismaya project for 600.000 population





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532212196831694


----------



## Tamil American

Best of luck guys! It still shames me how my government has used and abused this nation for decades to the point of utter sociopolitical chaos and depredation.

At least as a major oil market their prospects of an economic resurgence post-occupation are viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> Bismaya project for 600.000 population



450,000-500,000 is more realistic. Iraqi families are quite big but the average persons per home would be 4-6, not all 6. Anyways this is more than the entire Qatari nationals in Qatar


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> 450,000-500,000 is more realistic. Iraqi families are quite big but the average persons per home would be 4-6, not all 6. Anyways this is more than the entire Qatari nationals in Qatar



Do you think it will be a modern neighbourhood ? looking at all those flats I have a feeling this is going to be a ghetto


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> Do you think it will be a modern neighbourhood ? looking at all those flats I have a feeling this is going to be a ghetto



It will include all the services, green spaces and entertainment areas, it won't be a ghetto. The map is quite modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Congratulations to Iraqis on such development. Stability and prosperity in the middle east is vital for the world.

One query from Iraqi friends here, what does the average Iraqi feel about the US invasion and control ? While the rest of the world feels it was wrong ,are there any Iraqis who believe that it was important in order to get rid of Saddam ?


----------



## Alshawi1234

nick_indian said:


> Congratulations to Iraqis on such development. Stability and prosperity in the middle east is vital for the world.
> 
> One query from Iraqi friends here, what does the average Iraqi feel about the US invasion and control ? While the rest of the world feels it was wrong ,are there any Iraqis who believe that it was important in order to get rid of Saddam ?



The vast Majority are happy Saddam is gone, but most would agree it come at a unnecessary price because of the foolish mistakes which the US committed which included intentional destruction, exagerated "collateral damage" and the worst mistake, disbanding over 5 million government employees overnight, that left over 400,000 security forces with the weapons storages open. Allowing all the military equipment to flood into the hands of gangs, and upsetting the former army personal who were left with no source of income. It also left all the private and governemnt associations empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some updates

Maysana suspension bridge










Basrah suspension bridge









Karbala rawtadain residence









Karbala stadium+ hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah Mall









Housing complex near Basra sports city









Najaf- Imam Ali hospital





Baghdad flower festival
Preps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basrah 5 star hotel and other buildings



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Controlled Pair

This is really good stuff. Modern architecture can sometimes be a bit sterile, but these designs have real elegance and style.

Next project - hanging gardens of Babylon? make it a reality?

When you see stuff like this, it makes you wonder why some people would want to destroy instead of putting their efforts into building.

I wish we had the money and space in Israel to build on this level.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Doritos11

al faw grand port project
alternative for suez canal shipping route

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dizer

7 floor Mall in Baghdad U/C


























Baghdad Opera House U/C -- on the banks of Tigris river

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dizer

Recent pictures of Baghdad city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

More Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad from the sky at night






7 floor, Azizyiah shopping centre in Baghdad.*





Al Mansour mall in Baghdad*





Basrah stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Controlled Pair said:


> This is really good stuff. Modern architecture can sometimes be a bit sterile, but these designs have real elegance and style.
> 
> Next project - hanging gardens of Babylon? make it a reality?
> 
> When you see stuff like this, it makes you wonder why some people would want to destroy instead of putting their efforts into building.
> 
> I wish we had the money and space in Israel to build on this level.



I don't know about actually rebuilding the hanging gardens, but their is talk about redeveloping the entire area of the babylon ruins and make into a world-class tourist attraction. Nothing serious now because of the lack of funding, such a project needs atleast a few hundred million if not $1+ billion. There also another problem because much of the surrounding areas have not been excavated yet. Same thing with the city of Ur, only about 5% of ur has been excavated. But the project may be revived in the next few years as funding becomes available. 

There are many mega-projects both under construction and planned ones. Entire new cities are planned to be built, The Besmaya project which is under construction in Baghdad will have a population of 500k+, that's the size or a small-medium sized city.

The people who are doing the Bombiimgs are supported by other Arab countries who don't wish Iraq to become a regional power. 

Land isn't as abundant as you may think,it is extremely expensive in most areas. A 200m2 empty land plot could go for as high as 150-200K USD in some areas. 



Doritos11 said:


> al faw grand port project
> alternative for suez canal shipping route



This is the official and final render for the project.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0DJ8nJ_HLI[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Foundation stone laid for General Secretariat Council of Ministers building

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

All the best guys. Beautiful buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

edit ----------


----------



## Alshawi1234

Khazimyah, Baghdad on a rainy day





Images from Baghdad at night


----------



## Alshawi1234

Redeveloping Al Jaish water channel and road, 25 KM long. It was filled with garbage and was extremely unpleasant before redeveloping it. *cost - $145 million dollars

Work in progress, removing all the junk, Planting thousands of trees, installing fountains, recreational areas


----------



## Alshawi1234

Redeveloping roads in Baghdad*





Bridge/ road development in Diyala





Excavating near the ancient sumerian city of Ur. *Only 4% of the area has been excavated, as archeologists start operating in Iraq, a large complex has been found. About the size of a football field.*


----------



## Doritos11

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Iraq is developing into a fine nation. Wouldn't be surprised if it trumps all the countries in the region very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

Mosamania said:


> Iraq is developing into a fine nation. Wouldn't be surprised if it trumps all the countries in the region very soon.



Hopefully, btw do you have an idea who the guy on the horse is on the last pic ?
I think it a hashemite king ? @BLACKEAGLE, any idea ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Hopefully, btw do you have an idea who the guy on the horse is on the last pic ?
> I think it a hashemite king ? @BLACKEAGLE, any idea ?



I think he is King Faisal may he rest in peace. Surprised to see a monument for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think he is King Faisal may he rest in peace. Surprised to see a monument for him.



Yeah it does look a lot like King Faisal of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> Yeah it does look a lot like King Faisal of Iraq.



Nice TaaTaas Mosa


----------



## Mosamania

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Nice TaaTaas Mosa



Don't you know it's Haram to look at women? Now go away away shoooo >_>


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Rite ._. 


Mosamania said:


> Don't you know it's Haram to look at women? Now go away away shoooo >_>



Go Go Iraq!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> Hopefully, btw do you have an idea who the guy on the horse is on the last pic ?
> I think it a hashemite king ? @BLACKEAGLE, any idea ?



How do you not know this!

King faisal the first, the first king of Iraq, the father of king Ghazi. The late monarchy are brothers and cousins with the jordanian monarchy. 

and lol @al hashimi..still thinks he's iraqi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> How do you not know this!
> 
> King faisal the first, the first king of Iraq, the father of king Ghazi. The late monarchy are brothers and cousins with the jordanian monarchy.
> 
> and lol @al hashimi..still thinks he's iraqi.




I had a feeling it was Faisal, but somehow my knowledge about Iraqs modern political history starts from Qasim , I have not looked a lot at the monarchy period.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Inside the southern Iraqi mudhif






Bridge/ tunnel Construction + pavement in Baghdad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

"""Iraq announces work to begin on Diyala power plant
2013-05-09
The Iraqi Ministry of Electricity on Thursday (May 9th) announced that France's Alstom has started building a 730 megawatt power plant in Diyala province.
"The project, which the French company has begun to execute, is one of the biggest projects in the country's energy sector, given that the plant consists of four electricity-generating units," ministry spokesman Musaab al-Mudarres told Al-Shorfa.
The $540 million power plant will operate using natural gas extracted from al-Mansouriyah gas field in Diyala, al-Mudarres said, adding that the project is slated to be completed within 18 months."""

------
new Basrah-Baghdad train tracks. Iraq plans to make dual tracks for high speed passenger trains as well as Freight transport from the southern ports to northern *and western Iraq as well as neighboring countries. However, lack of funds and delay in passing the infrastructure law in the parliament is delaying much of the plans.*











Basrah Sport city




















Basrah 400 bed University hospital, low quality render, built by a Turkish firm.*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pokdo

Thx for the pics.It's really nice to see them recovering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Do you have any pic for the Iraqi parliament? 

Iraq is recovering fast ,thank goodness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Do you have any pic for the Iraqi parliament?*
> 
> Iraq is recovering fast ,thank goodness.


the scum MP's have three parliament buildings, and are planning a fourth $1 billion dollar one which they already gave the design contract for. I don't have and I don't want to search them up. *The animals love pampering themselves while most of them don't even attend the parliament sessions. There is no law for mandatory attendance in the Iraqi parliament.  they renovated the old ones and are planning to build one using a saddam-Era uncompleted structure.*. However they only use the current one in the international zone for security reasons. 






Here is a rough layout of how it's supposed to look like.





Anyways, some more projects.*
Al Zaytoon residential project in Abu Ghraib district. Under construction.*




















Using low cost and quick construction techniques

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Weird looking tower as part of the BSC phase II project wich will include indoor sports halls, swimming pools, tennis courts, large mall and some other buildings. Will be 200 m high with antenna. Construction to start "soon".*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlueWarrior

Great pictures but the country will still have problems.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad investment resort.*





Work in early stages, pedestals




*
Work on the precast concrete factory for Besmaya city.*





Work continues on the 1400 unit residential project near the new Basra stadium.*










Concrete plant for the Iraq Gate project in Baghdad




Summary= new residential project in Baghdad, includes schools, hospital, police and fire department, 5 star hotel, large mall, business tower, recreational and retail areas
[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=6bLsY0iA464[/video]

Sabiat residential project in Khazimiyah, Baghdad/ Approved

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## explorer9

Headline has gone astray, Iraq rebuilding amidst worst era of instability&#8230;


----------



## Doritos11

explorer9 said:


> Headline has gone astray, Iraq rebuilding amidst worst era of instability&#8230;



If no rebuilding they protest and use their ak 47s.


----------



## Alshawi1234

explorer9 said:


> Headline has gone astray, Iraq rebuilding amidst worst era of instability&#8230;



I figured changing the title to Iraq development would be more suitable. Anyways just to give you an idea about Iraq. There is instability buts it's mostly regional. There are entire Iraqi provinces which are quite stable. Many of the southern provinces have a lower homicide rate than the USA and the UK. Most of the construction is In the safe areas, Baghdad being the only exception. 

This is an article from November 2012


> safer than canada? half of iraq deadly, other half more peaceful than us



Niqash - politics - safer than canada? half of iraq deadly, other half more peaceful than us


----------



## Controlled Pair

Bro, once the Arabs stop being assholes - I'm coming to visit Iraq.

When I was a kid in Israel, my neighbour was Iraqi Jew.


----------



## Dizer

Controlled Pair said:


> Bro, once the Arabs stop being assholes - I'm coming to visit Iraq.
> 
> When I was a kid in Israel, my neighbour was Iraqi Jew.



Iraqi jews are the best  .. seriously, I know a few in London, great people..very nationalistic and humble. Also from what I've seen online, Iraqi jews keep in touch with their Iraqi culture and traditions, they often get together, reminisce of the old days in Iraq and sing Iraqi songs.

damn the people who kicked them out..Iraq is their home no matter where they go. Our problem is not with the jews..it's with the zionist regime..the jewish Iraqis didn't deserve what happened.

Iraq Jewish Community - YouTube
&#x202b;

this is a four part programme of Iraqi jews in Britain (in arabic)..very patriotic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Info about the mall in Arabic, supposed to be finished this year though construction seems slow.


----------



## Doritos11

Pics of Babylon in late 2012 by Haider from SSC






















Ishtar port replica, the original is in Berlin will be returned once safety/services are present.


----------



## Dizer

Dancing water fountain at Baghdad international fair venue 
Dancing Fountain in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Controlled Pair

Thanks for the vids Dizer. A bit sad that first one  

Takes time to get used to new surroundings, especially when you're an old person who has only ever lived in one place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Thanks for letting me glimpse of angle of something which is rarely shown on TV (too bad).
Seems like Iraqi people are vigorously rebuilding their country now that their fate is in their hands .

Any economical projects you are aware of? What is Iraq planning to base it's economy on, other than oil?
Any industry complexes being constructed?


----------



## Hussein

Doritos11 said:


> Ishtar port replica, the original is in Berlin will be returned once safety/services are present.


I could see it in Berlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Hussein said:


> I could see it in Berlin



I think its huge, might visit it in the future


----------



## Dizer

Basra 12fl Hospital









Basra culture palace




Basra governorate building





Basra sports city from the air (still U/C)


----------



## Dizer

New mall in Baghdad - Mansoor Mall - Opens next month


























6fl Mall in Baghdad (U/C)


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD


----------



## Doritos11

Battle of Kursk said:


> Thanks for letting me glimpse of angle of something which is rarely shown on TV (too bad).
> Seems like Iraqi people are vigorously rebuilding their country now that their fate is in their hands .
> 
> Any economical projects you are aware of? What is Iraq planning to base it's economy on, other than oil?
> Any industry complexes being constructed?



Since I dunno enough about this, this from someone :

Domestic tourism, local farming over vast tracts as well as local production both in process industries as well as discrete industries (just as an example prior to 2008 not a single car had been assembled in Iraq and by 2012 over 140,000 cars are assembled there with facilities for production of a larger % of components in Iraq).

Iraq also has several very large infrastructural projects underway for reconstructing the country (and increase economic activity) including the FAW grand port and revamped railway links to europe to reduce freight times from asia-europe considerably and avoid going through red sea / Suez.

*Basra Logistics City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

IBN SINA TEACHING HOSPITAL - BAGHDAD


----------



## Doritos11

Baghdad metro system moves closer to realisation


Some important notes: 

The first line will be 18 kilometres long and include 20 stops. It will start from Sadr City, which will serve as a main hub, and continue to Wathba Square in the centre of Baghdad and then branch northward to Antar Square in the Adhamiya district.

The second line will be 21 kilometres long and include 21 stations. It will start from Fath Square in the Masbah area and run northward to Wathba Square. From there, it will branch westward towards the Baghdad International Fairground, where it will split into two branches, the first running towards the Mansour area and the second towards the Bayya district.

The estimated cost of constructing the metro system is $3 billion. The system will have the capacity to transport a maximum of 45,000 passengers per hour and about one million passengers daily. Construction is expected to last between three and four years.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

nice pic @Dizer i wish it happen that projects

ps remove israel flag don't put it near any Arabian nation flag it's an insult for every Muslim


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hussein said:


> I could see it in Berlin



Another gate was just discovered this month..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Battle of Kursk said:


> Thanks for letting me glimpse of angle of something which is rarely shown on TV (too bad).
> Seems like Iraqi people are vigorously rebuilding their country now that their fate is in their hands .
> 
> Any economical projects you are aware of? What is Iraq planning to base it's economy on, other than oil?
> Any industry complexes being constructed?



-Oil refining
-petrochemical 
-Gas (development just starting, billions of dollars are being wasted currently because of excess gas flaring)Shell Starts World
-Agriculture 
- industry (automobile, building supplies
-Religous and Archeological tourism (over 1.5 million visitors/tourists reported last year, although service is limited and the security situation is still not the best). 
-Transit through air land and sea 

Iraq has the 10th largest natural gas reserves, 5th largest oil reserves (with 85% of the land still unexplored), 2nd largest phosphate reserves after morocco, only discovered recently in 2011 World

Major economical projects include the "central Euphrates Airport", The "Grand Faw sea port", planned trains tracked running from southern Iraqi ports to turkey, then from Turkey to Europe. A number of large "cities" being built (with populations exceeding 500k) planned and one is under construction already.

However, the fruits of this development won't be be visible until at least 10 years from now. Political instability is also slowing down development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Small town made for the employees of the Rumaila oilfield in Basrah. The field is currently producing 1.330 million barrels per day and is being expanded to produce 2.850 million barrels per day by 2018. 
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tL_xx8FuNP4[/video]


----------



## Alshawi1234

Najaf city council











Basrah Golden residential project


----------



## Doritos11

Under construction in Ramadi


----------



## Alshawi1234

Work continues of the Russafa water project in Baghdad, The largest of its kind in the middle east. Images originally posted by Mohamed Ghani
Render for one of the main project site.*










Baghdad investment resort, consists of hotels, health club, Apartments. Status unknown but a few of their designs are being built.*















Here's another one which was designed by the same company under construction. *Hotel, Mall, restaurant, leisure centre, villas... Basrah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sudanese sports minister overlooks at the developments in sports infrastructure in Iraq, Najaf.*










Najaf sport complex, main stadium, two smaller stadiums/ training pitches, hotel...















Karbala university hospital new design, 600 bed capacity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Construction begins on Princess tower - 26fl - Baghad






Dubai-based property developer Damac Properties has begun construction on its first residential complex in Iraq, several years after it first announced its intention to expand into the Middle East country.
The $100m Princess Tower - a 26-storey luxury furnished apartment building  is being built in the centre of the Iraqi capital, Baghdad.
Managing Director Ziad El Chaar said the project was the first stage of a long-term commitment to the country, which is still rebuilding following the US-led invasion that saw the end of former dictator Saddam Husseins regime earlier this century.
Iraq is a key market for us and the Princess Tower is a clear sign of our commitment to build luxurious living environments in a country which is seeing strong investment and capital growth, El Chaar said.

Iraqi nationals are looking to own in their own property in Iraq and the population is growing 2.3 percent, according to the World Bank, as people return.
The tower will include three bedroom fully-furnished luxury apartments, a private health club and swimming pool and other amenities.
Once completed in 2016, it will be one of the highest residential towers in Baghdad, which has little luxury residential accommodation.
Damac also recently opened an office in Baghdad and will soon finish a company headquarters in Mansour.
The company is also working with the Iraqi government to start work on master developments in several major cities.
Last year, it signed a memorandum of understanding with the Iraqi Ministry of Housing to provide expertise and insight for a number of residential and commercial projects in Baghdad and the surrounding region.
The International Monetary Fund forecasts Iraqs economy will grow by 9 percent this year as it continues to recover, helped by surging oil production. The economy gained 8 percent last year.
Damac has completed 37 buildings and has a further 66 under construction across sevens countries in the Middle East and North Africa.


----------



## Dizer

Stadiums being built across Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*Baghdad Metro Design by Systra*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

hospitals under construction in Basra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haymaker

Great Progress, The same hospital on the bottom photo is being completed in my home city Amarah.


----------



## Hussein

Did Iraq tried to be candidate to organize a next Football world cup?


----------



## haymaker

Nope but the ruling party State of Law Coalition is in charge of the Ministry of Sport and Youth so they put a huge chunk of the budget on building stadiums. They even have a higher budget than the Ministry of Housing even with the housing crisis. 
Iraq is set to host the Gulf Cup 2015 in Basra Sport City.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad Mall












Samawah 400 bed hospital, Muthanah province, along with park and necessary facilities





Karbala sports complex updates





Baghdad Arena





Basrah stadium, first modern stadium to be completed in post war Iraq*


----------



## Alshawi1234

BSC Hotel





Besmaya new city updates
Precast concrete factory*





Workers camps










Karbala rawtadain residence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haymaker

4 years of stability and Iraq will turn into heaven. In 4 years Iraq will be producing 7-8 mbpd. If there is stability we should get the investmens we need. All we need is just for the western provinces to cool down and settle.


----------



## Dizer

New roads and bridges in Mosul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*MOSUL | Al Rayan City | 3416 units*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Arch of Ctesiphon capital of the Parthian/Sassanid empire being restored to boost tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

KERKUK | Modern City | 12 fl - 22 fl | 1209 Units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

New Zawraa Stadium










Mansour mall, almost complete.*










Basrah governate building*





Sawa pearl residential project in Samawah, under construction.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sa'afat Al-Basrah residential project. 1850 units+ schools, mall...





















Planting trees in Karbala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

General Secretariat for the council of ministers, *under construction. This will give Baghdad a much needed facelift and be an important landmark. It is designed by the Iraqi architect Manhal al Hab&#363;bi and is made to include the history of Mesapotamia.*

Special thanks to Mohammed Ghani for the valuable info. However, getting images for the project will be hard since the area is heavenly secured.*























Rusafa sports complex, Under construction in Baghdad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*Baghdad*









Similar to 30 years ago 
























New mall finished

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

New Iraqi Airways Boeing delivered as part of the contracts to purchase 50 new airplanes. *Shows the new livery as well.*





Residential project in Karbala*





BSC Stadium 















Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

*Najaf city council.*










Updates on Sadr city stadium, Baghdad





[IMGhttp://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/makaay31/makaay31%20-%201/550851_306522102768358_433111747_n.jpg][/IMG]

Karbala sports complex final design*





Hotel




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Some new projects approved / under construction

*BASRA | Basra Towers | 20 fl - 23 fl | APPROVED*










*BABIL | Islamic Cultural Center | 11 fl *





*Baghdad tablo park*




*
BAGHDAD | Al Kadhimiya ( 5-stars Hotel + Shopping mall + Apartments )|15 fl*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Best wishes for our Iraqi brothers from every part of Iraq.

Iraq was a great nation with great history, and In Sha Allah, it will be a greater nation with an even greater future. 

Wish that Iraqis could abandon desert and tribal Arab culture for sophisticated Islamic practices, and get rid of internecine rivalries and infighting, which only suits the most backward desert societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

*Babylon Governarate Council*












































( nvm the mention - edit. )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

400 bed general hospital in Kirkuk, built by turkish firm. Under construction





Small shopping centre In Najaf*















Basrah, Sultan leisure centre, approved
The Project Consist of 2 Floors Includes GYM - Turkish Bath - Sauna - Steam - Erobic - Olympic Swimming Pool - Ceremonies Hall - Resturant - Cafeteria - Biliard - Entertainment Rooms - Sport Health Center with Rehabilitation Medical Care - Nutrition - Adminstration and Services





Basrah university hospital, 400 bed, 16fl new design

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Besmaya city gate. *





Work on the besmaya water treatment plant, *220,000 m3 capacity per day.*






Infrastructure, 20km of underground water and sewage pipes, electric and communications cables.*





Work progress















19f hotel 250 rooms, Karbala. Built by a Turkish firm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Baghdad mansoor mall finished

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Baghdad mansoor mall finished



Don't turn into Americans, Mexicans, Kuwaitis, Qataris etc. when all those malls open, LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Welcome to the mall hell btw. I am glad that KSA still retains all of the old souqs and local markets that the Arab world are so famous for. Let alone Yemen. Don't forget that part too.

Such malls must be limited for the sake of humanity in my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Mosul mall that only sells jewelry




















al-Hasani said:


> Don't turn into Americans, Mexicans, Kuwaitis, Qataris etc. when all those malls open, LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Welcome to the mall hell btw. I am glad that KSA still retains all of the old souqs and local markets that the Arab world are so famous for. Let alone Yemen. Don't forget that part too.
> 
> Such malls must be limited for the sake of humanity in my humble opinion.



Its happening already, there are already around 7 malls being built in Baghdad with new mall projects every few months, the biggest one finished next year, I hope they do not bring Mcdonalds, KFC all over the place cause the problem in Kuwait, Qatar will reach us aswell by then. Though its the only way to shop in such a hot environment, the country I live in barely has any malls so for me its not a problem since its different.


Baghdad smaller mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

You mean this kind of souq in Damascus, I been there, I like these ones, not sure if we have this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Mosul mall that only sells jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its happening already, there are already around 7 malls being built in Baghdad with new mall projects every few months, the biggest one finished next year, I hope they do not bring Mcdonalds, KFC all over the place cause the problem in Kuwait, Qatar will reach us aswell by then. Though its the only way to shop in such a hot environment, the country I live in barely has any malls so for me its not a problem since its different.



Yeah it is true. Malls are good in that department. The summers in Baghdad and Iraq are hot as hell. Only Khuzestan and the Gulf region (Eastern Province, Kuwait, UAE, Qatar) are similar. At least it makes the youth and people enjoy certain things that they did not know. I mean different kind of shops, food, clothes etc. You know all this most people are so obsessed about today.

LOL, all that will come. Just by another name. Besides all people from the region like to eat a lot and good food. As long as the food is cheap as hell people will eat much. Especially if the country prospers and people get more money to spend.

So there are no malls in Netherlands? Actually when I was in Amsterdam I did not see any malls but what I saw was many of those drug bars/hash bars and Berbers trying to sell drugs to people. That part of Amsterdam was rather unpleasant.



Doritos11 said:


> You mean this kind of souq in Damascus, I been there, I like these ones, not sure if we have this.



Yes, the Damascus one is world famous. We have a lot of smaller ones though depending on the city and region. Yemen too. There is actually a giant one in Cairo (old part of the town) too that I have seen. There are also such ones in Iraq although smaller. I was also just talking about local markets overall. They have a certain aura about them that I like. Smells you recognize, the bargaining, traditions etc. With all respect to malls today then they all look the same. Malls are fine just don't built too many of them. This is my humble opinion. Some will probably disagree.


----------



## olcayto

Doritos11 said:


> Baghdad mansoor mall finished



This mall is filled with Turkish businesses. 

Is this the common picture in Iraq?
I mean is the street view filled with Turkish businesses?


----------



## Doritos11

olcayto said:


> This mall is filled with Turkish businesses.
> 
> Is this the common picture in Iraq?
> I mean is the street view filled with Turkish businesses?



Most companies building in Iraq are Turkish companies, also Iraq imports a lot from of products from Turkey like electronics, food, clothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

@al-Hasani

Hahahaha, that's Amsterdam allright. Be glad you didn't find yourself in the red light district 
What were you doing in the Netherlands?



Doritos11 said:


> Most companies building in Iraq are Turkish companies, also Iraq imports a lot from of products from Turkey like electronics, food, clothing.



Yeah I knew that there were bilateral trade and stuff. 
But I didn't expect it to go down to even small shops. 

I counted 3 Turkish businesses in those pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Yeah it is true. Malls are good in that department. The summers in Baghdad and Iraq are hot as hell. Only Khuzestan and the Gulf region (Eastern Province, Kuwait, UAE, Qatar) are similar. At least it makes the youth and people enjoy certain things that they did not know. I mean different kind of shops, food, clothes etc. You know all this most people are so obsessed about today.
> 
> LOL, all that will come. Just by another name. Besides all people from the region like to eat a lot and good food. As long as the food is cheap as hell people will eat much. Especially if the country prospers and people get more money to spend.
> 
> So there are no malls in Netherlands? Actually when I was in Amsterdam I did not see any malls but what I saw was many of those drug bars/hash bars and Berbers trying to sell drugs to people. That part of Amsterdam was rather unpleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Damascus one is world famous. We have a lot of smaller ones though depending on the city and region. Yemen too. There is actually a giant one in Cairo (old part of the town) too that I have seen. There are also such ones in Iraq although smaller. I was also just talking about local markets overall. They have a certain aura about them that I like. Smells you recognize, the bargaining, traditions etc. With all respect to malls today then they all look the same. Malls are fine just don't built too many of them. This is my humble opinion. Some will probably disagree.



There are only a few which I would call real malls in Rotterdam, for the rest a usual mall consists of only 1 floor which is the same as the ground level. Nothing special really, not as a mall in the ME which is high valued, all shops here are in the streets.

Amsterdam city center has a few shopping streets, though its filled with those things you named, in every shop you find the same, not my fav city actually, never liked it.

Its better if they start their own corporations instead of bringins Mc and KFC, but we all prefer those 2 anyway since we got used to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

olcayto said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Hahahaha, that's Amsterdam allright. Be glad you didn't find yourself in the red light district
> What were you doing in the Netherlands?



I was actually in the Red Light District. Not as a costumer, LOL just quickly went past during daylight. It was when I lived in France. I went with my class to Amsterdam. I was also in Bruxelles and then we same some dams in Netherlands too. We went to Amsterdam with my geography class and because we had about dams and water protection. Very boring but the trip was fun. Dutch language is very funny. It sounds like a person has had a tonsillitis.

Anyway let us not derail the thread. We should make a off-topic post on the Middle East section of the forum to have talks like this.

I think we talked about all this in the thread about floods in KSA and then me, you and a few other Turks had a discussion about Berbers in Netherlands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

olcayto said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> Yeah I knew that there were bilateral trade and stuff.
> But I didn't expect it to go down to even small shops.
> 
> I counted 3 Turkish businesses in those pictures.



Turkey is Iraqs largest import partner, I think the western companies have a negative image because of security, they take little risks though they are coming aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Turks are smart businessmen and are investing well. The Turks in KSA and their descendants (about 200.000 people) have done well with themselves. Most live in Hejaz and have integrated to the society and married locals. We Arab nations and Muslim nations should invest more in each other especially neighbors. Because unsuitability and conflicts have a negative impact on the region.



Doritos11 said:


> There are only a few which I would call real malls in Rotterdam, for the rest a usual mall consists of only 1 floor which is the same as the ground level. Nothing special really, not as a mall in the ME which is high valued, all shops here are in the streets.
> 
> Amsterdam city center has a few shopping streets, though its filled with those things you named, in every shop you find the same, not my fav city actually, never liked it.
> 
> Its better if they start their own corporations instead of bringins Mc and KFC, but we all prefer those 2 anyway since we got used to it.



Yes, this is smaller malls I guess. They are the same here in Denmark. They don't call them malls but just separate names. In France there was mall complexes with Carrefour, Géant, Media Market and all those big firms.

Rotterdam? Hometown of RVP, LOL.

Yes, I believe that other cities are much nicer in Netherlands although I did not visit other big cities or lived there.

In KSA and UAE there are many local ones such as Al-Baik which many people like because it is cheap and good.

Al Baik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I mean all people copy the West today and fast food is no different. In 50 years time if something drastic those not change then I fear that the region will be turned into a fat mans heaven. This is why there must be a limit to malls in my opinion.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Turks are smart businessmen and are investing well. The Turks in KSA and their descendants (about 200.000 people) have done well with themselves. Most live in Hejaz and have integrated to the society and married locals. We Arab nations and Muslim nations should invest more in each other especially neighbors. Because unsuitability and conflicts have a negative impact on the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is smaller malls I guess. They are the same here in Denmark. They don't call them malls but just separate names. In France there was mall complexes with Carrefour, Géant, Media Market and all those big firms.
> 
> Rotterdam? Hometown of RVP, LOL.
> 
> Yes, I believe that other cities are much nicer in Netherlands although I did not visit other big cities or lived there.
> 
> In KSA and UAE there are many local ones such as Al-Baik which many people like because it is cheap and good.
> 
> Al Baik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I mean all people copy the West today and fast food is no different. In 50 years time if something drastic those not change then I fear that the region will be turned into a fat mans heaven. This is why there must be a limit to malls in my opinion.



I think that for now these malls are good, after the economy recovers and security is guaranteed they should build a few malls in the 3 major cities ( baghdad, mosul, basra ) that compete with world malls, the population is big, without such big malls the other malls would be overcrowded. Currently GDP growth is about 15-18 billion a year.
They will also build a high speed rail over the country, underground metro in baghdad and an elevated light rail.

Now there is little competition, if security comes that would change.


----------



## al-Hasani

I cannot somehow see your latest post Doritos11 so I cannot reply. It only shows that you wrote a post 4.59 AM but when I try to see it then I can only see my post number 255. Very strange.



Doritos11 said:


> I think that for now these malls are good, after the economy recovers and security is guaranteed they should build a few malls in the 3 major cities ( baghdad, mosul, basra ) that competes with world malls, the population is big, without such big malls the other malls would be overcrowded. Currently GDP growth is about 15-18 billion a year.
> They will also build a high speed rail over the country, underground metro in baghdad and an elevated light rail.
> 
> Now there is little competition, if security comes that would change.



Now I can see it, LOL. Yes, that sounds good. All the best of luck to Iraq. I hope that they will built in Adhamiyah and Ramadi too were some of my family members live. Also, you might not like this, but I would also like to see what is happening in Iraqi Kurdistan. It seems that they have some business going in Arbil at least.

Maybe in the future our region will be connected by train, sea etc. For example a direct train from Baghdad to Makkah/Madinah/Jeddah/Riyadh or to Damascus/Amman/Kuwait City/Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Beirut/Muscat/Doha/Sana'a/Cairo/Istanbul etc. It could be amazing. Maybe in 50 years time?


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> I cannot somehow see your latest post Doritos11 so I cannot reply. It only shows that you wrote a post 4.59 AM but when I try to see it then I can only see my post number 255. Very strange.



Didn&#8217;t see it either first, now I see it, anyway if not seen unimportant.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> I cannot somehow see your latest post Doritos11 so I cannot reply. It only shows that you wrote a post 4.59 AM but when I try to see it then I can only see my post number 255. Very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can see it, LOL. Yes, that sounds good. All the best of luck to Iraq. I hope that they will built in Adhamiyah and Ramadi too were some of my family members live. Also, you might not like this, but I would also like to see what is happening in Iraqi Kurdistan. It seems that they have some business going in Arbil at least.
> 
> Maybe in the future our region will be connected by train, sea etc. For example a direct train from Baghdad to Makkah/Madinah/Jeddah/Riyadh or to Damascus/Amman/Kuwait City/Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Beirut/Muscat/Doha/Sana'a/Cairo/Istanbul etc. It could be amazing. Maybe in 50 years time?



The only reason the 3 usual posters here do not post Iraqi Kurdistan is to keep members from starting dicussions about it and considering we don&#8217;t want to attract them ultra nationalist kurds lol.
Anyway, from a political situation I&#8217;m pretty sure these Kurds are stuck with us for a long time.... they cannot go independent, maybe in the future Iraq will force them to raise the iraqi flag aswell considering their power is growing.
The current malls built in Baghdad are similar and bigger then the ones in KRG region, though they have better security thus better tourism and more investment by the western companies.



> Maybe in the future our region will be connected by train, sea etc. For example a direct train from Baghdad to Makkah/Madinah/Jeddah/Riyadh or to Damascus/Amman/Kuwait City/Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Beirut/Muscat/Doha/Sana'a/Cairo/Istanbul etc. It could be amazing. Maybe in 50 years time?



This idea can be realised if the region turns into a EU style state, though for real fast transportation maglev is needed which is too expensive over such distances, even with the oil money, maybe in the future.
For now the planned high speed rail is 250 km/h, for the distances your talking about for example Baghdad-Riyadh at least 350 km/h is needed with good entertainment on that train, faster speeds recquire maglev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Always pleasure to visit this thread  keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Yes, you are probably right in that department. Right now the construction of maglev is expensive but in the future it might become much cheaper. Some of the connections would easily be possible with the right planning etc. If there is a market for it after all. There are already highways. For example a train line between Riyadh and Amman is planned and Baghdad is closer. I mean having direct lines is not necessarily just lines to the nearest cities and from there to other more nearer cities. Like in Europe were the infrastructure is great at least in Western Europe. For example I could take the train from Copenhagen tomorrow and go to Hamburg. From Hamburg I could go all the way to Athens, Málaga or Rome thousands of km away. Something alike would be great for the region. Today there are just fortified borders, constant mistrust and small and big conflicts.

Yes, most people use planes today and the airline industry is only going to grow but alternatives could be fun. It does not even need to be by maglev. Maybe some will enjoy a transportation that is slower but where they can see more of the countryside and even make trips were they stop in city/region/area x or y and stay overnight to go further the next day etc.

The region can only survive if the countries work together on the long run and if the region wants to be as independent as possible.

Anyway going to bed now. Nice talking to you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QADRI

This is excellent. Its always wonderful to see a Muslim country developing. But besides these developments I wish Iraq would also his own strong and huge and well equipment Army and Air force so that no one could come and destroy you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

KIRKUK MALL AND RESIDENTIAL TOWERS U/C







BAGHDAD JEWELS MALL U/C
















HABANIYA DREAM CITY APPROVED

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Wow, looks like Iraq is one of the fastest growing countrys in ME, im happy for them, they deserved it after years of war and negative image.
Only this shia-sunni BS must stop so tourists can come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

xenon54 said:


> Wow, looks like Iraq is one of the fastest growing countrys in ME, im happy for them, they deserved it after years of war and negative image.
> Only this shia-sunni BS must stop so tourists can come.



A lot of the unrest in Iraq is foreign sponsored chaos..but certainly we need to play our part in changing mentalities. We basically need an Iraqi Mustafa Kamal ataturk..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

1st of 30 new Boeing 737-800 finished, soon to be delivered to Iraqi airways, all 30 to be delivered within 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

I hope Iraq reaches its real place. Among all Arabs, I like Iraqis and Syrians the most.Most of them are progressive and open minded.
If only Saddam had not started that stupid and unnecassary war with Iran, maybe Iraq would never attack Kuwait and later scenarios would never happen. Iraq could be a developed country in ME.
Anyway, I like this thread, good going.I hope all these projects see the light of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sawah pearl residential project in the city of Samawah, Muthana province. 800 units+ schools, recreational area, shopping centre...*




















Some updates
Ramadi sports complex in Anbar province. *+ hotel and secondary stadium.*






Hotel 75 room capacity+ swimming pool.*





Main stadium 30k capacity*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mina stadium in Basrah















Karbala Janat hotel, to be constructed soon
This project contain 5 star hotel of 15 floors with total number of rooms 240 deluxe rooms and 82 suite, central market of 19 shops , several cafes, cafeterias, 3 restaurant , gymnasium, loopy and sitting area, swimming pool, green zones and car parks.*
Cost $132 USD


----------



## Alshawi1234

Shanasheel Al Basrah residential project. Construction in early stages
Cost:$200 million USD











Sadr city sports complex in Baghdad, updates.*
30k main stadium,*2k secondary stadium ,*500 capacity stadium with track, 4 star hotel, 500 capacity indoor Arena





Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad, Al zeitoon residential project
















Al Kadhimiya - Baghdad, mixed use building, approved*

Client Name: Al Kawthar Holding Company
Built up Area: 75,000 m²
Cost: $ 80,000,000
Services: Full Design
A mix use development includes 5-star hotel, shopping mall and one furnished apartment building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad multi story car parking, Approved, construction date unknown.*





Tikrit Gate project in Salahiddin province. Video of the project

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=o41J1fKmOHI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Do41J1fKmOHI%26feature%3 Dyoutu.be[/video]
Old construction Image











Karbala entertainment park, water park, hotels, celebration halls.*


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala, *Imam Mohammed Al Jawad Mosque and college


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad Oncology Hospital 120 bed capacity










Work on Besmaya project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Few more inside pics of Mansoor mall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Garden of Eden to become Iraqi national park

THE "Garden of Eden" has been saved, even as chaos grows all around. Last week, amid a wave of bombings on the streets of Baghdad, Iraq's Council of Ministers found time to approve the creation of the country's first national park &#8211; the centrepiece of a remarkable restoration of the Mesopotamian marshes in the south of the country.

This vast wetland of reed beds and waterways, home of the Ma'dan Marsh people, is widely held to be the home of the Biblical story of the Garden of Eden, the paradise where Adam and Eve were created and from which they were subsequently expelled.

After the Gulf war in 1991, Iraq's president, Saddam Hussain, used dykes, sluices and diversions to cut off the country's two major rivers, the Tigris and Euphrates. This drained 93 per cent of the marshes, largely obliterating the largest wetland ecosystem in the Middle East.

The purpose was to expel the rebellious Ma'dan, but in the end, it sped Saddam's downfall in 2003. Invading US tanks were able to drive north over the desert he had created and enter Baghdad far more easily. The Ma'dan later returned and broke the dykes. Water returned to some areas, as did the reed beds that sustained the birdlife and water buffalo.

Conservationists have been amazed that, despite the disappearance for many years of most of the marsh, every species survived. All 278 recorded bird species remain, including the endemic Basra reed warbler and Iraq babbler. "They had hung on in small spots. When the water spread again, so did the birds," says Richard Porter of Birdlife International. "It shows how resilient nature can be, and gives hope that other lost wetlands can be restored."

But it's not quite paradise regained. "While some patches returned, others did not," says Mudhafar Salim, chief ornithologist for Nature Iraq, the NGO that led the campaign for the park's creation.

The main issue now is the hydro-politics of the region. Syria, Turkey and Iran, Iraq's upstream neighbours, are increasingly restricting the flows of the Tigris and Euphrates. In response, Nature Iraq has persuaded the Iraqi government to construct an embankment to enable water flow in the Euphrates to be diverted onto the marshes in spring, recreating the strong "pulse" of water that is essential to its ecological cycles. Last year, 76 per cent of the potentially restorable marshland flooded.

"Declaring a park isn't just a bit of paper," says Nature Iraq's founder, engineer Azzam Alwash. "It will mean we can reserve a percentage of the water from the rivers for the marshes."

Salim adds: "Having a stable share of the water should allow the number of birds and other creatures to reach levels even greater than in the 1970s."

But in the long run, the marshes can only be protected if there is an international agreement on water-sharing, Alwash says. And managing the park itself will require money. He hopes tourists will pay, though they are unlikely to be flooding in just yet.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2 of the Projects whose Architect is My father. 

Radiotherapy Center Suleymaniya / IRAQ
















Mosul Medical Consulting Center 

Within the scope of Project 6 Units Medical Center consist of Cardiovascular, Gastrointestinal, Interfility and Genetics, Neurology and Neurosurgery, Renal Medical and Oncology Centers and 1 unit Administration Building. Total construction closed arae is approximately 18.000 m2. Within the scope of the project performed as turnkey with medical equipments supply and install, Furniture and furnishing, landscaping works
















From what i hear, Iraqi officials are extremely pleased with Turkish contractors. Scope of the projects gets bigger every year. There is a 600 bedded city state hospital project which is on planning phase.

I will look up for the 3d images of these projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Should be replaced with domestic contractors.


----------



## BaqarNaqvi

Mashallah
Jazak Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bump from previous page. 
Sawah pearl residential project in the city of Samawah, Muthana province. 800 units+ schools, recreational area, shopping centre...*




















Some updates
Ramadi sports complex in Anbar province. *+ hotel and secondary stadium.*






Hotel 75 room capacity+ swimming pool.*





Main stadium 30k capacity*


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alshawi1234 said:


> Mina stadium in Basrah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karbala Janat hotel, to be constructed soon
> This project contain 5 star hotel of 15 floors with total number of rooms 240 deluxe rooms and 82 suite, central market of 19 shops , several cafes, cafeterias, 3 restaurant , gymnasium, loopy and sitting area, swimming pool, green zones and car parks.*
> Cost $132 USD



Bump from previous page


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sinan said:


> 2 of the Projects whose Architect is My father.
> 
> Radiotherapy Center Suleymaniya / IRAQ
> 
> From what i hear, Iraqi officials are extremely pleased with Turkish contractors. Scope of the projects gets bigger every year. There is a 600 bedded city state hospital project which is on planning phase.
> 
> I will look up for the 3d images of these projects.



Turkish companies got a large share of the construction projects in Iraq. They are building projects worth billions of dollars. If the relations were better between the two countries then the trade and construction contracts may double or even triple. 

The 600 bed capacity hospital is planned for Mosul university, that may be the project your talking about. I looked around I couldn't find any renders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Alshawi1234 said:


> The 600 bed capacity hospital is planned for Mosul university, that may be the project your talking about. I looked around I couldn't find any renders.



You are right, "Mosul Medical Consulting Center" was also built for Mosul University.


----------



## Doritos11

*Baghdad center current (semi) highrise projects*










1- Central Bank Of Iraq |37 fl | 172m | APPROVED





2- Jadriya Towers| 22 fl | U/C





3- The Iraqi-German Hospital | 200 beds | U/C





4- Baghdad University ( Dormitories Complex ) | U/C





5- Jewels Mall | U/C





6- Jadriya Shopping Mall and Spinney's supermarket | U/C





General Secretariat for the Council of Ministers | U/C 





Baghdad investment resort&#8236; | U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Awesome! Iraq is going to flourish once more. I just heard that corruption is so deep in there, is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Awesome! Iraq is going to flourish once more. I just heard that corruption is so deep in there, is that true?



Corruption is possible as long as there is chaos, as long as the terrorism continues there is chaos.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Corruption is possible as long as there is chaos, as long as the terrorism continues there is chaos.



It's all about Al-Qaida scums vs Shia militias, at this point then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It's all about Al-Qaida scums vs Shia militias, at this point then.



Not so much, Al Qaeda makes people establish Shia militias because of fear/defence.
Al Qaida vs Iraq/world it is as all sides are fighting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Not so much, Al Qaeda makes people establish Shia militias because of fear/defence.
> Al Qaida vs Iraq/world it is as all sides are fighting them.



If that is true, then they must realize that the Iraqi people can't tolerate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Guys,you have some world-class football stadiums.do you know that FIFA has identified Iraq,Iran and Japan as the only countries in Asia that have the potential to win the world cup in future?

by the way,I am realy happy with the huge rebuilding.congratulations to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Iraq gate - Baghdad U/C



























construction cranes at site











http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6bLsY0iA464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Huriya hospital Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi airways opens new destinations

*Baghdad/Basra - Beijng
*
*Iraqi Airways starts Baghdad - Kuala Lumpur from mid-August*
Iraqi Airways has announced it will launch a twice weekly service between Baghdad and Kuala Lumpur Int'l with effect from August 13, 2013. The flight, the airline's first to South East Asia in 25 years, will reportedly be followed by the addition of further destinations in the region, likely in China, in the near future.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Again with the projects which i took part.

*Basrah Sports Academy
*
location:basrah, &#305;raq
area: 59.755 m²
project year: 2013
seat capacity: 14.500





















*
Iraq Anbar Sports Complex*

client: iraq ministry of youth and sports
location: anbar, iraq
area: 55.600 m²
project year: 2011 - 2012
building year: 2012 -
seat capacity: 31.056

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Alshawi1234 said:


> Anbar stadium 30k capacity + hotel, fields



Lolz, you know what ? Both Hotel's and Stadium's HVAC (Heating Ventilation and Air-Conditioning) calculations done by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

@Sinan

Thanks for the pics, have you got more pics and information about Basra sports city.

- edit : nvm I found a good website http://www.azaksu.com/en/sports/basrah-sports-academy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ulysses

Soon Iraq will be a super power in the region with there own interest. Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*Zawra park
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Could you please change the title into "Iraq reconstruction and development thread"

If you think it's worthwhile of being made into a sticky thread then that would be great. It has 14k+ views and will be updated constantly. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

@Aeronaut ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Eid in Baghdad






















areas under development inside zawra park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Images from around Iraq



*Baghdad










Walking through the university

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

More images from Baghdad












Flower festivel in Baghdad*















Khazimiyah Mosque*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad again.*














Images from Mosul in northern Iraq. Nineveh province.*

Parachuting from the mountains





Mosul spring










Small town of Fazliyah on the Nineveh plains.*


----------



## Alshawi1234

Images from southern Iraq.*

The Mesopotamian marshes


----------



## Alshawi1234

1250 megawatt Electricity plant in Karbala U/C






The Ukhaider fortress in Karbala, from the Abbasid era.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

School in Karbala















School for Orphans in Karbala


----------



## Dizer

Alshawi1234 said:


>



This is ataturk dam. Tourismiq got it wrong.


This is mosul dam though 























http://www.huegelmann.mobi/wp-dan/tag/dubai/?lang=zh

Here's another but can't get the pic url

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luciemohel/8520989174/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

The largest sports complex in Baghdad. *The final design has still not been released but construction is ongoing.*
General Information about the project
"Project Title: &#8220;Al-Tajiat Sport Complex and Hotel
Place of Construction: north-west of Baghdad city
Project Objective:to develop facilities and infrastructures of sport
Employer: republic of Iraq government-ministry of youth and sport
Engineering Consultant:Engineering chapter of the ministry of youth and sport


Total area of the Complex:about 130,000 square meter

Structures to be built in this Complex
- Semi-roofed football stadium with 60,000 sits-
- Four-Starred Hotel with 70 Single rooms
- One fully-roofed football training stadium with 2000 sits
- Three fully-roofed football training stadia, each one having 500 sits*
- Open Area Parking lot for 1500 car and 375 Bus
- Landscaping and access roads of the complex

Rough layout of the project





Construction Images

Hotel, 4 star, 70 rooms





Work on the stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> This is ataturk dam. Tourismiq got it wrong.



&#1604;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Alshawi1234 said:


> &#1604;&#1593;&#1583; &#1607;&#1575;&#1610; &#1588;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;.



khaleee jathaboon haha, belkeee yjoon tourists


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> khaleee jathaboon haha, belkeee yjoon tourists



Jai yesa3id jithibhum bil "terrorists" mu "tourists".  


Anyways. 

Construction begins on the Shatt Al Arab bridge in Basrah. *The east side Of Basrah has been left undeveloped for decades because of the limited access (no proper bridges and also because of its closed proximity to the Iranian Border which made it vulnerable to Iranian artillery attacks during the 1980's. *This bridge will finally revive the area and make it possible to be developed. *A 100k capacity city is already planned and will probably begin construction after the bridge is completed*

Project cost: approximately $74 million USD
Width: 35 meters,
Length: 1.5 km
Height from the water: 35 meters*










Drawing the Markings





Moving the equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

basrah times Square*
Project cost $162 million USD.*

This is the final design


----------



## Doritos11

*1st of 30-40 Boeing 737-800 delivered*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD AIRPORT ROAD RENOVATION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad airport road renovation *&#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

*Library of three million books at centre of Baghdad culture hub*
Building&#8217;s solar-panelled sustainable roof touches on the delicate issue of the country&#8217;s oil-based economy










vast public library planned for Baghdad will be the centerpiece of a new culture hub under an ambitious new masterplan driven by the Iraqi Ministry of Youth and Sport. The drop-shaped building, designed by AMBS architects in London, will house up to three million books, including rare manuscripts.
&#8220;The library will be at the heart of the Youth City; a masterplan of 1.2 million sq. m, with over 30 new buildings, including residential, cultural, official and sports venues,&#8221; says a press statement from AMBS architects. 

A series of public events, from exhibitions to educational conferences, are due to be held in the new 45,000 sq. m library which, say the architects, will have a single span roof measuring 80 metres across. Digital media facilities will also be available. 

The architects say that solar panels in the roof will help create a &#8220;visibly sustainable building&#8221;, touching on the delicate issue of Iraq&#8217;s oil-based infrastructure. &#8220;This represents our wider commitment to minimising environmental impact, optimising energy efficiency and working towards a future where Iraq&#8217;s economy is not solely dependent on oil,&#8221; says AMBS.

The Baghdad-based artist Furat al Jamil, who is participating in this year&#8217;s Venice Biennale in the Iraq pavilion, hopes that the scheme does not become mired in political wrangling. 

&#8220;This project would be more than viable, if all of the involved parties would pull at the same rope in one direction, and not oppose each other. This is presently the case with all kinds of wonderful projects that could benefit the people of Iraq, as people in positions of power have different political opinions or agendas,&#8221; she says. 

The project is due to go out to tender for a contractor later this year, and is expected to be completed in three years time.

Meanwhile, Saad Eskander, the director of the Iraq National Library and Archives (INLA) in Baghdad, told Finnish press that construction has started on a new, $19 million, five-storey building which will house the institution&#8217;s digitalised audio-visual collections. &#8220;Eskander has been really supportive of our scheme, but the Ministry of Youth and Sport have yet to establish any formal association with the INLA,&#8221; says a spokeswoman for AMBS architects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

Lets see it coming up as planned and pray that it does not get destroyed like the previous wealth of knowledge of Iraq was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Karbala Janat al Hussain - U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

My dad came back from Iraq, really enjoyed the place and did a lot of shopping as well as seeing religious places there. Most importantly, he said the security was very good and felt safe. Visiting bagdad was discouraged though and unfortunately he wasn't able to visit the city. He said there was a lot development around shia religious sites which makes him eager to go there again in a couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Random pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*Unknown soldier monument & underground the monument*





















*Kerkuk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Suspension bridge under construction, Basra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Zawra park looks amazing, anymore info on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

beast89 said:


> Zawra park looks amazing, anymore info on it?



It was originialy a zoo which opened in 1971. The size is approximately 200 acres. It is currently a zoo and and an amusement park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> *Library of three million books at centre of Baghdad culture hub*
> Building&#8217;s solar-panelled sustainable roof touches on the delicate issue of the country&#8217;s oil-based
> 
> vast public library planned for Baghdad will be the centerpiece of a new culture hub under an ambitious new masterplan driven by the Iraqi Ministry of Youth and Sport. The drop-shaped building, designed by AMBS architects in London, will house up to three million books, including rare manuscripts.
> &#8220;The library will be at the heart of the Youth City; a masterplan of 1.2 million sq. m, with over 30 new buildings, including residential, cultural, official and sports venues,&#8221; says a press statement from AMBS architects.
> 
> A series of public events, from exhibitions to educational conferences, are due to be held in the new 45,000 sq. m library which, say the architects, will have a single span roof measuring 80 metres across. Digital media facilities will also be available.
> 
> The architects say that solar panels in the roof will help create a &#8220;visibly sustainable building&#8221;, touching on the delicate issue of Iraq&#8217;s oil-based infrastructure. &#8220;This represents our wider commitment to minimising environmental impact, optimising energy efficiency and working towards a future where Iraq&#8217;s economy is not solely dependent on oil,&#8221; says AMBS.
> 
> The Baghdad-based artist Furat al Jamil, who is participating in this year&#8217;s Venice Biennale in the Iraq pavilion, hopes that the scheme does not become mired in political wrangling.
> 
> &#8220;This project would be more than viable, if all of the involved parties would pull at the same rope in one direction, and not oppose each other. This is presently the case with all kinds of wonderful projects that could benefit the people of Iraq, as people in positions of power have different political opinions or agendas,&#8221; she says.
> 
> The project is due to go out to tender for a contractor later this year, and is expected to be completed in three years time.
> 
> Meanwhile, Saad Eskander, the director of the Iraq National Library and Archives (INLA) in Baghdad, told Finnish press that construction has started on a new, $19 million, five-storey building which will house the institution&#8217;s digitalised audio-visual collections. &#8220;Eskander has been really supportive of our scheme, but the Ministry of Youth and Sport have yet to establish any formal association with the INLA,&#8221; says a spokeswoman for AMBS architects.



Nice, although I wish it was bigger. This proposal has been published since 2011 as part of a large youth complex. Perhaps they may build all the other faculties in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> Karbala Janat al Hussain - U/C



More renders. *This re project will be home to approximately 25k residents.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Iraq is developing very quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Najaf Imam Ali shrine expansion











some renders of final designs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Renders for the plan to build 1000 new schools in Basra































Andolous Housing project in Basra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Mall and 30fl 5 start hotel - construction update.







Baghdad Rayhan Hotel
















Baghdad Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

65fl tower in Arbil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Imam Ali Hospital Najaf


&#1593;&#1583;&#1587;&#1577;: &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1585;&#1581;&#1610;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## USAHawk785

Wonderful pictures and development news !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Najaf province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Dohuk province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mosul hospital for spinal injuries





Karbala, Al-Hujah hospital charity hospital, built through charity to provide free services for the needy. *200 bed capacity. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Office and hotel towers in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Double decker buses in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

The red double decker bus has been a symbol of Baghdad for many decades, entered service when the Brits were friends, this era ended during the 90s embargo but now new modern double deckers are returning.

Hundreds are in service and thousands more will follow.


----------



## Doritos11

*Proposal for TIKRIT international airport*

























Other proposal for Samarra


----------



## Doritos11

Largest airport of Iraq under construction between 3 major cities, airport will most likely be connected to (high speed) train plan improving transportation infrastructure in the country.

Capacity : 20 million passengers per year

*Middle Euphrates airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pokdo

In the long run iraq would possibly become a hub of arab.

I'd like to see that one day in my life (I hope you don't see me as a hypocrite )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad - Mansoor mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

University of Basrah, 400 Beds Teaching Hospital

This is a new project, still working on it. No 3d renders at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

^^Would love to see some 3d renders once you have them. cheers.
@Sinan

Is it this ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562951

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Dizer

Yeap mate, That's it. I have checked the link you provided and the contractor company is Dorce.

Since we are the Mechanical Design Company we get the 3D's last ( maybe never ).

Architectural Company's website: ::.: AYMAZ M?MARLIK MÜHEND?SL?K Ltd. ?ti. :.::

So they laid the foundation....Typical Turkish business, project is at the final design phase but they started to build. 

Every one of Turkish project always develops at extreme speeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi - German hospital Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Arjun93

All these shiny new buildings can be built later. For now, just gather enough resources to train a huge army and launch an offensive against the terrorists who are killing at least 100- 200 Iraqis a week.


----------



## Doritos11

Arjun93 said:


> All these shiny new buildings can be built later. For now, just gather enough resources to train a huge army and launch an offensive against the terrorists who are killing at least 100- 200 Iraqis a week.



Total security forces number over 1 million, its an effective intelligence agency and security projects in & around cities and on the borders that are missing which creates this mess. Work is on it but slow.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Total security forces number over 1 million, its an effective intelligence agency and security projects in & around cities and on the borders that are missing which creates this mess. Work is on it but slow.



All what the Iraqi Gov't needs is a strong intelligence agency to counter terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Who is building all these airports and shinny infrastructure projects? Let me guess..Foreign companies? 

Funny...bomb Iraq, kill millions, destroy infrastructure...loot their oil..give them *some* money...send Western/U.S companies..'re-built' Iraq..take the money left in Iraq out of Iraq...bring them under neo-colonial order..and show the world how great we are...

And the cycle continues all over world...

Brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> All what the Iraqi Gov't needs is a strong intelligence agency to counter terrorism.



A strong power ( USA, Russia ) is needed to rebuild that intelligence agency despite most former regime commanders are in service.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> A strong power ( USA, Russia ) is needed to rebuild that intelligence agency despite most former regime commanders are in service.



I'm sure the US will be glad to help you out. Don't waste your time with the Russians though bro...


----------



## Doritos11

AUz said:


> Who is building all these airports and shinny infrastructure projects? Let me guess..Foreign companies?
> 
> Funny...bomb Iraq, kill millions, destroy infrastructure...loot their oil..give them *some* money...send Western/U.S companies..'re-built' Iraq..take the money left in Iraq out of Iraq...bring them under neo-colonial order..and show the world how great we are...
> 
> And the cycle continues all over world...
> 
> Brilliant!



Most construction companies are from Turkey, Iraq is the 2nd largest importer of Turkey, China is taking a large benefit of oil, so its not just the west but yes, they all profited from this except the US for the economic part because they paid over a trillion for the war.
Most of the workforce are locals.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm sure the US will be glad to help you out. Don't waste your time with the Russians though bro...



They negotiating over it in the US, news says that Obama,s bureau is for helping and selling Iraq advanced equipment, while another part is against it, either they watch Al Qaeda rebuild in Iraq and do nothing, they would lose Iraq cause Iraq would go to Russia, the east. Or they give advanced weaponry to a country which isn't allied, so its a hard choice for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> They negotiating over it in the US, news says that Obama,s bureau is for helping and selling Iraq advanced equipment, while another part is against it, either they watch Al Qaeda rebuild in Iraq and do nothing, they would lose Iraq cause Iraq would go to Russia, the east. Or they give advanced weaponry to a country which isn't allied, so its a hard choice for them.



What do you think the US is going to do?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What do you think the US is going to do?



I think they will sell it because Maliki is pushing for more military ties with the US, its not worth it losing a country so they will probably agree eventually but it requires more treaties/agreements signed between the 2 countries.

They cannot allow al qaeda to expand into Iraq, currently the disagreement is between Obama's office and congress.


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> All what the Iraqi Gov't needs is a strong intelligence agency to counter terrorism.



That's exactly what they need, I've said it countless times. Nevertheless, the volume of terrorism being imported and cultivated internally needs a good load counter terrorism technology, UAV's, attack helicopters, etc.


----------



## Dizer

Arjun93 said:


> All these shiny new buildings can be built later. For now, just gather enough resources to train a huge army and launch an offensive against the terrorists who are killing at least 100- 200 Iraqis a week.



why stop the construction of the country for a bunch of islamist monkeys who want to do just that! 

Construction is much more important than people may think. Put people to jobs, give them a decent salary to live on and an over all improved living standard. Most construction going on is for the health, housing, and sports sectors. All the classy commercial investment bits come later on.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Petronas: Garraf oil field achieves first oil production

Currently started at 35k BPD and will increase to 230k BPD by 2017. 

KUALA LUMPUR: Petronas upstream operations arm in Iraq, Petronas Carigali Iraq Holding B.V., had on Aug 31 achieved its First Oil from the Garraf oil field located in Iraq&#8217;s Thi Qar Province.

In a statement on Friday, Petronas said it had partnered with Japan Petroleum Exploration Co Ltd and Iraq&#8217;s North Oil Company.

&#8220;Production from the Garraf oil field has started at the rate of 35,000 barrels of oil per day (bpd),and is expected to reach 230,000 bpd in 2017.

&#8220;As one of the largest investors in Iraq, Petronas will continue with our planned development efforts and activities. The Garraf project provides us the opportunity to develop our capabilities and expertise in the Middle Eastern region,&#8221; it said.

Petronas noted the Garraf oil field was included as one of the fields on offer in Iraq's Second Petroleum Licensing Round.

&#8220;The Petronas-led consortium secured the winning bid and was awarded the Development & Production Service Contract for the Garraf Contract Area in December 2009,&#8221; it said.

Upon winning the bid, Petronas, together with its partners started the development of the field, completed the construction of the base camp in March 2011, and began drilling the wells in June 2011.*

Petronas: Garraf oil field achieves first oil production - Business News | The Star Online

Oil announces the start of production of the Majnoon field capacity of 175 thousand barrels per day next month 

08/09/2013 - 13:26 

Alsumaria News / Baghdad
The Oil Ministry announced on Sunday, the start of the first oil production from the Majnoon field in the province of Maysan capacity of 175 thousand barrels per day next month, saying that the field represents an important step in the national production would raise Iraqi production to high levels.

A spokesman for the Oil Ministry, Assem Jihad, said in an interview for "Alsumaria News", "The ministry will hold a celebration in the month of October to mark the start initial production of the Majnoon oil field after the completion of the final works to test devices and equipment for production," noting that "production The first of the field will be 175 thousand barrels per day to rise in the coming years by 1.8 million barrels per day peak time. "

Jihad said that "the Majnoon field is one of the giant fields, which is a consortium of Shell and Petronas developed within the second licensing round price of $ 39 cents a barrel Product wages profitability," noting that "the field is a task in the national production, which would raise Iraqi production to levels high. "

The Majnoon field of large oil fields, and has 11 multiple oil reservoirs capable of production, in which three types of oil, is a heavy, medium and light.

The Oil Ministry announced last July, for an increase in production will be witnessed by the coming period with the start of production the first of four new fields are (Garraf, majnoon, West Qurna / 2, and the field Badra) as announced at the end of last August, the start of initial production of Garraf field capacity of 35 thousand barrels per day.

It is noteworthy that Iraq will depend mainly on oil exports, where he has a stockpile of oil and gas estimated at about 11% of total global stocks, while the need of infrastructure in the country in general for the rehabilitation of a comprehensive after decades of wars and economic sanctions are considered investments are necessary in all sectors.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Office for local media network in Baghdad
*
















Najaf, 5* hotel and mall. Cost $110 million USD.*















5 star Rixo's hotel in Maysan province, hotel 12fl*


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al hussainiyah general hospital, 200 bed capacity. *Work to begin to about two months from now.*








*

Fixing up the sidewalks in Baghdad, Rusafa


----------



## Doritos11

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





@Alshawi1234

Want to move this thread to the Arab section ? chance of a sticky there is higher and it suits the thread better.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> @Alshawi1234
> 
> Want to move this thread to the Arab section ? chance of a sticky there is higher and it suits the thread better.



the Arab section is only for military topics, this isn't military related.


----------



## Dizer

New Baghdad airport road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*Baghdad Madinat al-Mustaqbal (City of the Future) | APPROVED
Project by Iraqi company located in the UAE Al handal*










*Baghdad Besmaya, fast improvement*


----------



## Dizer

German company to build Baghdad suspension bridge







Basra sports city stadium






Al-3ataa City
Iraq , Erbil
150m st , Opposite Kanjan City
Status : Approved






&#1605;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1591;&#1575;&#1569; &#1604;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1548; &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593; &#1633;&#1637;&#1632; &#1605;&#1578;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604; &#1603;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1578;&#1610;

Najaf

&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1606;&#1601;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

New bridge in Basra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

39fl skyscraper in Sulaymaniyah








http://www.bloomberg.com/image/iTBQgBnjkQjs.jpg


the hotel is built by Iraqi billionaire Faroq mustafa rasool


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Alshawi1234

Missan Oil Company announced today that 50 oil wells were drilled in Hilfaya oilfield by a Chinese company.


Director General Ali al-Bahadli told Aswat al-Iraq that the Chinese CNPC completed drilling 50 oil wells.

It is expected that Missan oil production will reach one million b/d in 2017, while its current production only reached to 240.000 b/d.

Missan, 390 km south of the capital, has an oil reserve of 30 billion barrels, liable to be increased, in addition to accompanying gas.
There are 11 oilfields in the province.



----


2013-09-23
Baghdad governor Ali al-Tamimi on Monday (September 23rd) signed contracts with two foreign companies to build three modern hospitals in Baghdad.
An Italian and a German company will build three hospitals in Baghdad incorporating the latest technologies for a total construction cost of 420 billion Iraqi dinars ($362 million), al-Tamimi told Al-Shorfa.
Work is expected to begin by the end of this year after technical and engineering teams from the two companies arrive in Iraq, he said.
A 400-bed hospital will be built in al-Hurriya, northern Baghdad; a 200-bed hospital will be constructed al-Shaab, eastern Baghdad; and a 200-bed hospital will be built in al-Fadhliyah, central Baghdad, he said.
The project aims to improve the level of free medical services provided to Baghdad residents, al-Tamimi said.


----------



## Doritos11

*Iraq economy major growth
*
GDP ~240 billion

CIA,IMF, World bank predict Iraq&#8217;s GDP to rise to over 300 billion in 2015. ~500 billion in 2020 at this rate.

Current Iraq GDP per capital ( nominal ) = $ 7000 surpassing Egypt in the region for example.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita


----------



## Dizer

Basra sports city stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

Baghdad airport






Kufa mosque











Al faw palace






Palm trees near Baghdad island resort






Banks of shaat al arab






Nature in Dohuk






Palm trees and cranes near najaf sea






Najaf cultural palace






Baghdad university fountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Najaf city council

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*Fallujah* project





















*Habaniya city Baghdad* approved









*Architect Zaha Hadid will design a $ 1 billion museum for Baghdad for its national archifacts, the largest museum in the Middle East.*

The Iraqi Minister of Tourism and Antiquities, Liwa Sumaism, has said that his government plans to build a new museum in west Baghdad that will house objects currently in the collection of the Iraq National Museum. The Iraqi government has reportedly invited the Iraqi-born, British architect Zaha Hadid to submit designs for the project; a spokeswoman for Hadid says that she is unable to confirm or comment on the project.
According to the newspaper Azzaman, the museum will be on the site of the former Muthanna military airport, an area of around 500,000 sq. m. The countrys outstanding relics will all be moved to the new museum with the old one [the Iraq National Museum] turned into a site for research and study of antiquities, reports Azzaman. 

The tourism minister said that a budget had not yet been fixed, but a spokesman at the Iraqi Cultural Centre in London told the UK publication Museums Journal that $1bn has been allocated to the development, which will also include shops, hotels and a library. 

The Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities and the Iraqi Embassy in London, declined to reveal more details, leaving international specialists largely in the dark. Clemens Reichel, an associate curator (Ancient Near East) at the Royal Ontario Museum in Toronto, says: To the best of my knowledge this is a plan, but no details have been finalised so far.

McGuire Gibson, the professor of Mesopotamian archaeology at the Oriental Institute, University of Chicago, says he is aware of the initiative. The location is north of, and not far from, the present museum, he says. 

Meanwhile, a spokeswoman for the British Museum in London says that the construction of a new museum in Basra, southern Iraq, is underway and is expected to open in late 2014. The British Museum is working with the Iraqi government on the project, which was first announced in 2008. Set beside an artificial lake and overlooking the Shatt al-Arab waterway, it lies in a secure area 2km south of the city centre. The Lakeside Palace would provide considerable space for antiquities, some of which may come from Baghdads national museum. 

The Iraq National Museum, Baghdad, has been open since February for VIP tours and school groups, according to its website. The beleaguered museum had been closed since the US-led invasion in 2003. Looting during the conflict provoked an international outcry.

The number of looted collection items has been a matter of debate but museum staff think about 15,000 items, including 5,000 valuable cylinder seals were stolen, says its website. Officials declined to say when it would reopen to the public. To date, no proper audit of the museums collection has been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

List of Arab League countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iraqi economy / GDP will be the 2nd largest in the Arab world surpassing the UAE within a few years, 3rd largest next year surpassing Egypt.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Besmaya project, preparing the workers camp, concrete plants, and infrastructure.*

















Some images of the brighter side of Iraq.*

Iraqi Muslim youth light candles in church during a religious celebration for Christians, Maysan province, Amarah city, southern Iraq.*





Volunteers help the less fortunate kids in Amarah.*





Volunteers visit Orphanage during Eid in Baghdad


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sabian children dressed in Traditional clothing. *Sabi'a is an ancient Abrahamic religion which exists exclusively in Mesopotamia today, mainly in southern Iraq





Young student launches "Iraqi first" campaign. Advocating to put nationality above all ethic and Religous differences. * Baghdad. + some good looking girls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Tanja

Could not believe it happened. It is horrible, isn't it?

At least 28 people killed and dozens wounded in Baghdad on Monday's violence

FNOTW: Baghdad: Car bombings killed 28 people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*Planning Ministry announced that the national standard card that Iraq is currently working on adoption will include the fingerprints of the thumb and the eye of every citizen and will be used for the purposes of security, health, and economic development within two years.*
The agent said the Ministry of Planning and a member of the Supreme Committee of the national card Mahdi Keywords for future yesterday (Tuesday, 8 October 2013), The implementation of national electronic card project depends on civilian data circuits in Baghdad and the provinces updating all data records in all regions and provinces and the organization of comprehensive information surveys and data, and convert them into a database and give number of civilians each citizen in accordance with the applicable rules and edit electronic card for each person to be adopted in the official revisions.


----------



## Dizer

Tanja said:


> Could not believe it happened. It is horrible, isn't it?
> 
> At least 28 people killed and dozens wounded in Baghdad on Monday's violence
> 
> FNOTW: Baghdad: Car bombings killed 28 people



we avoid the bad news here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

AUz said:


> Who is building all these airports and shinny infrastructure projects? Let me guess..Foreign companies?
> 
> Funny...bomb Iraq, kill millions, destroy infrastructure...loot their oil..give them *some* money...send Western/U.S companies..'re-built' Iraq..take the money left in Iraq out of Iraq...bring them under neo-colonial order..and show the world how great we are...
> 
> And the cycle continues all over world...
> 
> Brilliant!




...Murica!


----------



## Doritos11

TheNoob said:


> ...Murica!



I understand people assume this, but it&#8217;s not the US that&#8217;s participating in much of the construction, rather Asian & European states in the infrastructure projects.


----------



## Doritos11

*BAGHDAD -- Iraq's prime minister says his country has signed a $6 billion contract with Swiss company Satarem to build and run an oil refinery in southern Iraq.
*

Prime Ministers office announced the deal on his official website in a statement dated Thursday.
The project calls for Satarem to construct and operate a 150,000 barrel-per-day refinery in the southern province of Maysan

*
For first time in more than 20 years, Iraqis are now enjoying uninterrupted power supplies from the national grid.

The Ministry of Electricity says the country&#8217;s power plants currently produce enough energy that meets domestic demand.

&#8220;The national grid is now supplying Baghdad and all other provinces with electricity, 24 hours a day,&#8221; declared the ministry&#8217;s spokesman Musaib al-Mudaris.*
However, he said, security remains a major problem and last week three power pylons were blown up, plunging some areas into darkness.
Mudaris did not name those behind the attacks but power and fuel installations have frequently been targeted by insurgents and al-Qaeda.
Two of the pylons have already been repaired and work on the third is going on, he added.
Two months ago, Mudaris predicted an end to power outages, with new major plants coming on stream and power-generating capacity reaching 13,000 megawatts.
Power outages started in Iraq in the aftermath of the 1991-Gulf War over Kuwait and worsened after the 2003-U.S. invasion.
It is the first time in the years since 1991 for the national grid to have the capacity to provide Iraqis with non-stop electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

New sports city stadium opened in Basra

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf1FoQjclVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*the high speed train in model form

Project implementor: ALSTOM
Power: ELECTRIC
400 Passengers per cabin
Speed: 250 km/h
Train route: Baghdad - Musayib - Karbala - Najaf - Samawa - Nassiriya - Basra*






Besmaya city pics


----------



## Karasonmuno

I hope Iraq will find peace one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some projects revealed at the Baghdad international Fair. Credit goes to Mohammed Ghani

Fadhliyah 200 bed hospital, approved











Baghdad, 400 bed Hurriyah hospital.*











Some more details about the Iraq Gate project.*















Tower cranes for the project


----------



## Dizer

Iraqis sing national anthem in Basra sports city stadium 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bqVWUMrK0U0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UKPQI3Qs6cQ


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Surenas

How many people fit in that stadium in Basra?


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> How many people fit in that stadium in Basra?



80.000 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

- Double.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> 80.000 seats



Thanks. I'll guess Iraq's national team is going to play its games in that stadium?


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> Thanks. I'll guess Iraq's national team is going to play its games in that stadium?



Or 65.000, 2 sources say different.

Don&#8217;t know if FIFA ban is removed for internationals but it&#8217;s the largest stadium there now except for others being built larger in the capital so this is their home stadium now.


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ it fits 65,000 with a secondary stadium that fits 10,000. 

The Tajyat stadium which is UC in Baghdad is the same size. If the Fifa ban is lifted it will be Iraq's home stadium until the one in Baghdad is completed.


----------



## haman10

Iranian Companies to Build CNG Stations for Iraq

(FNA)- Iran's private companies have been commissioned to construct condensed natural gas (CNG) stations in Iraq, an Iranian energy official announced on Sunday.




"As per our negotiations, Iran is slated to construct CNG stations (across Iraq) after exporting gas to the Muslim country in June," Head of the National Iranian Oil Production and Distribution Company (NIOPDC) Mostafa Kashkouli told FNA on Sunday.

Kashkouli's remarks came after Iran announced that Iranian contractors "will start construction" of a 270-kilometer gas pipeline to Iraq in a bid to export 25mln cubic meters of gas to the neighboring country per day.

In December, an Iraqi energy expert said that Baghdad has commissioned Iranian companies to build Iraq's CNG stations.

"Iraq has fully trusted the Iranian companies for the construction of a 270-kilometer gas pipeline from Iran to al-Mansoureh power plant, and hence it has also commissioned them to construct the CNG stations (across Iraq)," Hossein al-Jawaheri told FNA at the time.

The 42-inch pipeline is slated to export Iran's gas to Iraq's al-Mansoureh power plant and Baghdad via Ilam border in Western Iran.

The pipeline will take Iran's gas from the country's South gas field phases in Southern Iran to the power plant in Iraq.

"Another issue that Iran is slated to invest in Iraq is construction of CNG stations," al-Jawaheri said.

He noted that Iran's CNG stations are comparable to the European ones, and said that during his recent visit to Iran he has closely saw Iran's advancements in the field.

Also in December, Managing Director of the National Iranian Oil Products Distribution Company (NIOPDC) Jalil Salari announced Iran owns the second largest CNG burned fleet in the world with three million vehicles.

Salari made the remarks at the fifth conference on CNG industry in Tehran, where he also added that the industry has played a big role in nullifying the impact of sanctions.

"At present, there are 1960 CNG fuel stations across the country supplying three million CNG burned vehicles with 18 million cubic meters of compressed gas each day," he said.

"Quantitative targets related to replacing part of liquid fuel by CNG have been materialized ahead of schedule and diversification in fuel basket has boosted energy security in the country," Salari told the conference.

Referring to Iran as the holder of second biggest CNG burned fleet and third holder of CNG fuel stations in the world, Salari said, "CNG consumption has soared by 5 percent against a year earlier."

Iranian Companies to Build CNG Stations for Iraq


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bump 

Some projects revealed at the Baghdad international Fair. Credit goes to Mohammed Ghani

Fadhliyah 200 bed hospital, approved












Baghdad, 400 bed Hurriyah hospital.*











Some more details about the Iraq Gate project.*















Tower cranes for the project






Iraq signs $6 billion deal to build and operate oil refinery with Swiss firm. 



> BAGHDAD | Thu Oct 10, 2013 4:12pm EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - Iraq has signed a $6 billion contract with Swiss company Satarem to build and operate a 150,000 barrels per day (bpd) oil refinery in the southern province of Maysan, the prime minister said on Thursday.
> 
> Domestic demand for fuel is rising fast in Iraq and other major oil exporters such as Saudi Arabia. Baghdad, which is boosting its oil production, is also pushing ahead with a downstream expansion to end costly fuel imports.
> 
> "Today we sign a contract for an important investment project with the participation of the private sector, which will contribute towards filling the need of the country for oil products," said Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki at the signing ceremony.
> 
> The refinery is one of four new projects designed to increase refining capacity by around 740,000 bpd and revamp Iraq's oil sector, left dilapidated by decades of war and sanctions.
> 
> Iraq's Oil Ministry plans to add one 150,000 bpd refinery in each of the cities of Kerbala and Kirkuk, as well as another 300,000 bpd facility in Nassiriya.
> 
> That would raise Iraq's refining capacity to around 1.5 million bpd from the current 650,000-750,000 bpd.
> 
> Iraq's capacity to refine fuels like diesel and gasoline has been hit by underinvestment, forcing it to buy imported fuels to fill the widening gap between supply and domestic demand.
> 
> "The Iraqi oil ministry's plan for 2014 is to speed up building new refineries to absorb the country's production increase," said an official at the ministry.
> 
> (Reporting by Raheem Salman and additional reporting by Ahmed Rasheed; Writing by Isabel Coles)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq signs contract with germany to help issue *new national ID cards to replace the old method in which citizens need to carry four different pieces. *This ID card will help reduce and ease the procedures citizens go through when visiting any governemnt institution. It will also help reduce fraud, keep accurate national statistics, and also help reduce terrorist attacks.*

Fingerprints and eye scan will be taken with each card issued.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al Mohadar 5 star hotel in Najaf, final design and construction image.*











Baghdad investment resort final design revealed at Baghdad international fair. This project is under construction in the early stages.*






Maysan governer lays cornerstone for the Amarah pearl project. Includes a 12 floor 5 star hotel, and a 25 floor mixed use tower. Underground parking and mall on the first three floors. Cost is about $80 million dollars.*










Baghdad Jadriyah tower final design, 22 floors






Construction image.*


----------



## Dizer

Surenas said:


> Thanks. I'll guess Iraq's national team is going to play its games in that stadium?



it's a 65,000 seater. But the stadium was originally built for capacity of 80,000.. perhaps there's room for expansion.


----------



## xenon54 out

Damn oil, why is Turkey the only ME country which has no oil? 

Anyways, nice developement in Iraq, congrats to you, you deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

xenon54 said:


> Damn oil, why is Turkey the only ME country which has no oil?
> 
> Anyways, nice developement in Iraq, congrats to you, you deserved it.



Indeed a rich country but governed by corrupt politicians.
Iraq being the 2nd largest importer of Turkish goods yet non friendly on political means should be changed, strong ties on all fields instead but retarded politicans..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Doritos11 said:


> Indeed a rich country but governed by corrupt politicians.
> Iraq being the 2nd largest importer of Turkish goods yet non friendly on political means should be changed, strong ties on all fields instead but retarded politicans..



Turkey is friendly to KRG because of oil and geopolitical interests which makes Iraq mad on Turkey. 
But on the other hand Turkey wants to keep Iraqs territorial integrity which make KRG mad to Turkey.

Its really complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Model Images of the trains which will be imported from china. This is from a contract which the ministry of transport signed with china which values about $115 million. These trains will be used for the old (current) tracks. The max speed is about 150km/h. They will transport passengers from Basrah to Baghdad, passing through the cities in between. The train will include carts for sleeping, restaurant, and be fitted with TV screens. They are due to enter service in mid-2014.*
















Here's is the model of the Trains which are for the NEW dual tracks being constructed from the southern port in Basrah to Baghdad.*
Project implementor: ALSTOM
Power: ELECTRIC
400 Passengers per cabin
Speed: 250 km/h
Train route: Baghdad - Musayib - Karbala - Najaf - Samawa - Nassiriya - Basra







Work on the new dual tracks. Progress is now over 70%.*


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> Work on the new dual tracks. Progress is now over 70%.*



Are you sure these are the tracks for the high speed rail ?
AFAIK construction has not yet begun.


----------



## Doritos11

*Railway news..*

From January 2013 but unposted

*Iraq is seeking to join the Gulf train project*





BAGHDAD / JD / .. Ministry of Transport announced Iraqi quest to join the Gulf and the train project, which starts from Kuwait and ends in the United Arab Emirates through Saudi Arabia. A spokesman for the Ministry of Transport Karim Nouri / JD /: that Iraq is seeking to be a part of a project Gulf train, as it represents its strategic location at the level of trains in the region. The remedy: but we have some problems related to infrastructure related by Iraq so we initially put new rails for Iraq then we are linking the international with the Gulf countries, calling on the House of Representatives to quickly pass the law infrastructure. Nouri revealed that this year will import 20 locomotives after the agreement with the Chinese companies in order that we create the level of the trains. He expressed the wish that Iraq Hazera such projects in the area of &#8203;&#8203;what constitutes its link between East and West. The newspaper Elaph electronic been published before the report (Train Gulf), which begins with a train journey from Kuwait, passing Dammam route to Bahrain, and Dammam also go to Qatar through port Salwa, and will connect the train Qatar and Bahrain, as he goes from Saudi Arabia Emirates via Abu Dhabi and Al Ain, and then to Muscat via Sohar, and a length of 2117 km. &#8221; Gulf states have agreed to the project on an action plan and a timetable for completion of the detailed engineering designs for the project during the year 2013, that the beginning stages of the project during the year 2014 to complete implementation. And will be operational by the year 2018, taking into account the latest developments and challenges that may face the project, and the speed of developing appropriate solutions. &#8221; The report pointed out that the total cost to create the infrastructure for the entire project worth 15.4 billion dollars.

*Besmaya*





*Economy*
Economic growth speed reaches 10%.


----------



## Cyberian

Subhan'Allah, your development is going at a breath taking speed. By the end of this year, Iraq's Nominal GDP should overtake that of Pakistan's.

Brothers, you deserve your great achievements. May Allah bless you with complete success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Just checked the International Monetary Fund's figures and it would appear Iraq now has the 11th largest economy in the Muslim world and the 4th largest in the Arab world.

List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Masha'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Baghdad
*Statue of the Abbasid caliph & Founder of Baghdad city*





*Tomb shrine of Imam Musa al-Kadhim and Muhammad al-Jawad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*Baghdad townhall (Baghdad saray) which built in 1850*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD LANDMARKS FULL HD -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

@Aeronaut

Can you make this a sticky in the Arab section, it’s easier there, this setion gets updated too often including this thread.


----------



## Dizer

Sweet Baghdad


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

Laith Yahya Al-Ali


----------



## Dizer

Can mods turn this thread into a sticky ? ..it's already got more views than some of the sticky threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

In this section or Arab section ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

in the arab section, here
https://defence.pk/forums/arab-defence.162/ 

or wherever alshawi wants it, since he's the thread opener. It deserves to be a sticky in my opinion.


@Doritos11
can you mention a mod so they can see this ?

I don't know who the mods are.


----------



## Doritos11

@nuclearpak

Could you make this thread a sticky in the Arab section ?


----------



## Informant

One day Iraq will come back and come back big. But they need to not tow the lines of favoritism on sectarian lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Martyrs Monument


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD


----------



## Dizer

construction starts on 12fl and 25fl mall/hotel/office towers in Ammara Maysan


----------



## revojam

No update?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Construction on Basra times square mall









Erbil Mazi towers











Erbil empire towers










Baghdad Amirate tower 25fl






Progress on Baghdad Nakheel Mall 4fl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad crystal towers 22fl x2











Baghdad gardens 43fl x2














Basra residential project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

great projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

btw, didn't those Saipa Prides get banned in Iraq? Are they still being imported or are those ones that I see in the pics from before?

I f'ing hate those ugly pos cars. Half the reason why I want the sanctions to go is so Iranian car makers can actually start making proper cars (they need investment and until they get massive investment for new production lines, they'll keep producing the same crap over and over again).

I remember my dad bought one of those around 15 years ago! They still look the same lmao


----------



## Doritos11

Abii said:


> btw, didn't those Saipa Prides get banned in Iraq? Are they still being imported or are those ones that I see in the pics from before?
> 
> I f'ing hate those ugly pos cars. Half the reason why I want the sanctions to go is so Iranian car makers can actually start making proper cars (they need investment and until they get massive investment for new production lines, they'll keep producing the same crap over and over again).
> 
> I remember my dad bought one of those around 15 years ago! They still look the same lmao



They banned the import of all Iranian cars, Uskowi on Iran - اسکویی در باره ایران: Iraq Bans Import of Iranian Cars

they might set up Khodro car plants for local manufacturing but Saiba and Samand just sucks so they don’t want these anymore lol .


----------



## Abii

Doritos11 said:


> They banned the import of all Iranian cars, Uskowi on Iran - اسکویی در باره ایران: Iraq Bans Import of Iranian Cars
> 
> they might set up Khodro car plants for local manufacturing but Saiba and Samand just sucks so they don’t want these anymore lol .


God have mercy on Iraq lmao

What I find hilarious is how Russia is importing Samands. They can make 5th gen fighters and do drag races around the moon, but they import Iranian Samands!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Taji national stadium - Baghdad - 60,000 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

30fl hotel tower and mall Baghdad











@nuclearpak

why do we have sticky threads for ""King Abdullah Centre for Inter-religious and Intercultural Dialogue""

and Saudi in pictures in the Arab section, and we can't have this thread as a sticky in either of these sections ?

It certainly has much more views than some of these pointless threads. 

Please make this thread a sticky!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Cherish o Iraq!


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> why do we have sticky threads for ""King Abdullah Centre for Inter-religious and Intercultural Dialogue""
> 
> and Saudi in pictures in the Arab section, and we can't have this thread as a sticky in either of these sections ?
> 
> It certainly has much more views than some of these pointless threads.
> 
> Please make this thread a sticky!



They’ve been ignoring the request several times  at least say no

@WebMaster can you make it a sticky in the Arab section ?


----------



## Dizer

*BAGHDAD | General Secretariat for the Council of Ministers | 16FL | U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Dizer 
Thanks for the pictures. I specially liked the national stadium design. It is really beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

rmi5 said:


> @Dizer
> Thanks for the pictures. I specially liked the national stadium design. It is really beautiful.


No problem my friend.. that stadium was either designed or being implemented by an Iranian company.

Basra south oil company HQ















Iraq Gate project Basra - 225M tall











Shaped like the famous Babylonian harp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

@nuclearpak
@WebMaster

Can you make this thread a sticky ?.. or at least reply..


----------



## Kompromat

Dizer said:


> @nuclearpak
> @WebMaster
> 
> Can you make this thread a sticky ?.. or at least reply..




Done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Basic Refurbishment of Baghdad international airport

Credit to : *makaay31* for Images













































Aeronaut said:


> Done



Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Nineva and Samarra terminal renovations


----------



## Kompromat

I really wish to see this beautiful country one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala 300 bed maternity and pediatric hospital, new design+ construction. 











Amarah pearl project in southern Iraq begins construction. 










Sallahidden province, north Iraq. 100 bed Al-Dour hospital 





Update on Karbala sports complex






Hotel





Main stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

library + cultural centre in Hilla, Babylon. 






Basrah hotel+ Pillars for mall just popping up.





Anbar, Ramadi sports complex+ Hotel










Sinbulah sports complex in Diwaniyah, one of my favorite designs.







Imam Ali mosque expansion progress in Najaf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

The Iraqi German Private hospital. Baghdad. 










Babylon Sports complex update






Designed with horse track





Hotel in Ramadi, Anbar. 15 floors


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sports complex in Nassiriyah, south Iraq





Indoor Arena

















Baghdad medical compound.





Construction on Hussainiyah 200 bed Hospital in Baghdad.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some info about Iraq's oil















Gharraf oil field in Dhi Qar successfully finishes oil extraction testing with higher than expected results. Initial output is at 50,000 per day with plans to increase it to 230,000 BPD by 2017. 





Installation of main pipe rack at rumailah field in Basrah. 










Power plant project in rashidiyah, Baghdad. 





New Canal in Samawah countryside to increase arable land, almost complete.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Balad water project in Sallahidden province, town of Balad. 









Latifyah sewage treatment plant, Baghdad. 





Al zuhoor water project in the hussainiyah district, Baghdad. 





Planting palm trees in the town of Safwan which borders Kuwait. 











Tunnel in the city of Kufa


----------



## Alshawi1234

Successful testing if the new 1400 MG Rumaila plant in Basrah. 





Beiji power plant, under construction. 





Mosul 800 MW plant built by ATK 





Khairat 1250 MW plant being constructed by ATK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Mall/ rotana hotel 30fl on the rise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Beautiful country....blessed by Holy Prophet and his progeny ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

Wow just wow, I wonder why the media never show these side of Iraq,

Btw what happend with the grand mosque in Baghdad? Did they just stop?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Doritos11 @Alshawi1234 

Guys i'm going to visit Duhok few weeks later for meeting with my Iraqi counterparts regarding " The Oncology 100 bed Hospital in Duhok"

What is the situation in Duhok ? Is it safe, should be concerned for my safety ?

From what i heard, KRG is very peaceful.....


----------



## Doritos11

Sinan said:


> @Doritos11 @Alshawi1234
> 
> Guys i'm going to visit Duhok few weeks later for meeting with my Iraqi counterparts regarding " The Oncology 100 bed Hospital in Duhok"
> 
> What is the situation in Duhok ? Is it safe, should be concerned for my safety ?
> 
> From what i heard, KRG is very peaceful.....



Far Northern Iraq & Southern Iraq are safe, only the capital is getting the bombings mainly
Dohuk is safe, no problems there however terror attacks are on the rise there as well currently but minor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Doritos11 said:


> however terror attacks are on the rise there as well currently but minor.



Mate, i have looked at the treads here and seen 10.000 people died because of terror attacks in Iraq..... that changed my mind even if there is a small chance, i will not risk it. 

Thanks for heads up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sinan said:


> @Doritos11 @Alshawi1234
> 
> Guys i'm going to visit Duhok few weeks later for meeting with my Iraqi counterparts regarding " The Oncology 100 bed Hospital in Duhok"
> 
> What is the situation in Duhok ? Is it safe, should be concerned for my safety ?
> 
> From what i heard, KRG is very peaceful.....



Duhok is perfectly fine, it's probably safer than many cities in Turkey. KRG is safe, South iraq is safe as well but I wouldn't recommend going without an Iraqi counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> but I wouldn't recommend going without an Iraqi counterpart.



Why that


----------



## Doritos11

747-400 in new livery


----------



## dontsuspendme

Wow what a beautiful country...
Why western media never covers good part of Iraq!!!


----------



## YA-Mahdi

HAIDER said:


> Beautiful country....blessed by Holy Prophet and his progeny ...



Iran is blessed too, by Imam reza(saa) eighth shia Imam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Beautiful Photos . I hope Iraq becomes what it was to Human civilization for thousands of years .



dontsuspendme said:


> Wow what a beautiful country...
> Why western media never covers good part of Iraq!!!



For the same reason they only focus on Rape in India ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## elis

More than 140 000 iraqis fled the combat zones because of zionist Al Qaeda again attackin arabs to protect Israhell


----------



## dontsuspendme

Cherokee said:


> Beautiful Photos . I hope Iraq becomes what it was to Human civilization for thousands of years .
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason they only focus on Rape in India ,


India is a different story bro...
But Iraq is attacked by them and its on ethical grounds, their responsibility to develop Iraq. Instead they give negative publicity


----------



## Dizer

_*Baghdad University Teaching Hospital
*_










600 beds general teaching hospital of the University of Baghdad. The approach aimed at creating a unique experience that is welcoming and assuring for patients yet vibrant and attractive for students.
Location: Baghdad, Iraq
Size: 850,000 sqft
















Baghdad Uni Teaching Hospital | FUNKTION Architecture + Design

Imam Ali shrine Najaf
















Najaf shaheed mahrab Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD MANSOOR MALL


----------



## Dizer

NAKHEEL MALL BAGHDAD


*
20.1.2014*


























​


----------



## Dizer

MOSUL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

NAJAF


----------



## Dizer

MAYSAN


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi airways rebuilding its fleet












c series 300 - 5 on order - 11 optional

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

2 delivered, 28 more of these on order

YI-ASF 737-800
02-12 at Boeing Field, Seattle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Najaf at night.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> Stadiums being built across Iraq


Can't host the world cup or the Olympiads with all these stadiums.


----------



## revojam

Malik Alashter said:


> Can't host the world cup or the Olympiads with all these stadiums.


Forget stadiums first you guys need to fix current internal secterian conlift going on Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> we avoid the bad news here


And politics please.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alghadeer Vallage Najaf.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some images of the Besmaya city project.







Water treatment. 





Basic infrastructure, underground sewage system and cables. 












Largest precast concrete factory in the world. 





New power stations

North dewaniyah 200MW









Karbala 300MW





Nassiryah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bridge in Mosul






Sewage treatment project in Karbala, four phases, 















Developing al Jaish water channel road, satellite image





Dour 100 bed Hospital, Salahidden province. 










MAYSAN children's hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sunbulah stadium in Diwaniyah 










Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

Wow najaf looks great


----------



## Doritos11

excessive rain has filled up all dams, river levels and created hundreds of kilometers of greenery all over the country


----------



## revojam

Doritos11 said:


> excessive rain has filled up all dams, river levels and created hundreds of kilometers of greenery all over the country


This is exactly what Iraq needs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

revojam said:


> This is exactly what Iraq needs


Pretty surprising, all this empty desert is an extremely fertile land which could be used for agriculture. Notice that all this land was just a lifeless desert. 

Unfortunately all this land belongs to the ministry of oil. 












Olive trees would be perfect as a way to control the salt level in these areas.


----------



## Dizer

It's surprising to see plants grow in that area, close to one of the worlds largest oil fields

in Baghdad, my relatives always had trouble growing plants in their back yard because the soil had oil substances, oil was coming out of the ground.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My friend, oil shale will be produced just three years away from now.


Happy for you.



> However, you can't export all your oil in the future through Basra as it's too narrow


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Başrah_Oil_Terminal

*Al Başrah Oil Terminal* is a strategically critical *offshore*, deep sea crude oil marine loading terminal *that lies approximately 50 km (31 mi) southeast of the Al-Faw Peninsula* in the Gulf in Iraq’s territorial waters.

The offshore oil terminal, ( which can be expanded ).


















> and very risky as well as farther from the customer and yet more pricey, time consuming and risky.


Turkey has been pushing for resuming Ceyhan oil exports.

The only danger is Iran closing the entrance to the Gulf but that is something doubtful as it’s protected by the US navy, neither are Iraq and Iran enemies for them to target oil tankers, as for anyone that wishes to target them it’s a dangerous game your playing with Russia and China working on a lot of oilfields here. Any attack in the gulf is a threat to oil supplies, no superpower will allow it.



> *We hold you from your balls*


----------



## Dizer

Just for the record, our coastline is much larger than Jordans 

Our territorial waters in the gulf (and this map doesn't even outline the shaat al arab on the right side)





Speaking of our territorial waters, there's news of oil discoveries off sore.. oil is in our soil and water.. there's always enough to donate and sell cheap to the bordering british embeded monrach peasants..















Fidwa, I love Basra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

If need be us and our Safavid friends shall make border enlargement operation, no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

There's really no need, our sores are sufficient for current operations.. plus we export through turkey.. jordan is next to export our oil.. whether blackturd likes it or not  .. they're living of our discount oil prices anyway.


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer

Baghdad 



















Basra Palace District by Dewan

*



Client: Basra Governorate
Size: 574,250 m²
Scope: Master Planning/Design & Supervision
































The Presidential Palace development is a residential, commercial, and touristic and entertainment destination located near the center of the city of Basra and is developed around four presidential palaces, therefore emphasizing on the historical and cultural identity of the city of Basra.

This lively community will provide livable and functional mix of residential neighborhoods, commercial district, retail, 5 Star hotel, a yacht club, an Arabic Souk, and convention and cultural centers all of which are scattered around different pieces of lands connected through meandering lakes and surrounded by large gardens.*
​Urban Planning | Basra Palace District

Babil Green University


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Talaba sports stadium - Designed by the same designer of Barcelona Stadium


----------



## Dizer

^^
Final design - Includes 15 floor hotel


















Basra times square mall






Construction in Erbil


----------



## Dizer

*Basra Downtown Project

Designed by: AMBS Architects & Mott MacDonalds*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

*Basra Medical City

The largest city of its kind in the world

Designed by: AMBS Architects​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Work on new ( high speed ) rail tracks

Hilla Babylon province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

*Feeding the ungrateful bastards

*
*Iraq to quench Jordan's thirst for oil with preferential prices, $18 billion pipeline*
Published February 23rd, 2014 - 03:55 GMT via SyndiGate.info



Work to construct a $18 billion oil pipeline from Iraq’s Basra to Jordan’s port city of Aqaba may start soon, as officials from both coutries are meeting with international firms interested in the mega-project, an official said Saturday. 

Jordan and Iraq are speeding up their measures and efforts to construct the pipeline, a senior official at the Aqaba Special Economic Zone Authority (ASEZA) told The Jordan Times.

The official, who preferred to remain unnamed, said that Jordanian and Iraqi officials held meetings last week in Aqaba with several international companies that showed interest in carrying out the scheme, adding that work on the project is set to begin soon. 

Once completed –– the pipeline is projected to export 2.25 million barrels of oil per day through the Kingdom. It would generate between $2 billion and $3 billion a year in revenues for the Kingdom, according to estimates of Iraqi and Jordanian officials.

The source said that Jordanian and Iraqi officials had agreed to prepare copies of the tenders from the Iraqi side.

ASEZA Chief Commissioner Kamel Mahadin, who attended the meeting, said it is one of the mega-projects that would further enhance economic ties between Jordan and Iraq. 

“Iraq will provide Jordan with oil at preferential prices,” Mahadin added.


In addition to securing the Kingdom’s oil needs, 120,000-150,000 barrels a day, the 1,700 kilometre-long pipeline is expected to create around 10,000 jobs in Iraq and over 3,000 opportunities for Jordanian engineers and workers. 

The double pipeline may also include extending a sub-pipeline to Jordan’s sole refinery in Zarqa.

Last week meetings came just days before the launching of the Basra investment forum that will take place in Amman between February 27 and 28, and will focus on the Basra-Aqaba oil pipeline project.


----------



## Doritos11

@BLACKEAGLE 

Thank the post above, that’s not an option.


----------



## 1000and1night

Dizer said:


> *Feeding the ungrateful bastards
> *
> *Iraq to quench Jordan's thirst for oil with preferential prices, $18 billion pipeline*
> Published February 23rd, 2014 - 03:55 GMT via SyndiGate.info
> 
> 
> 
> Work to construct a $18 billion oil pipeline from Iraq’s Basra to Jordan’s port city of Aqaba may start soon, as officials from both coutries are meeting with international firms interested in the mega-project, an official said Saturday.
> 
> Jordan and Iraq are speeding up their measures and efforts to construct the pipeline, a senior official at the Aqaba Special Economic Zone Authority (ASEZA) told The Jordan Times.
> 
> The official, who preferred to remain unnamed, said that Jordanian and Iraqi officials held meetings last week in Aqaba with several international companies that showed interest in carrying out the scheme, adding that work on the project is set to begin soon.
> 
> Once completed –– the pipeline is projected to export 2.25 million barrels of oil per day through the Kingdom. It would generate between $2 billion and $3 billion a year in revenues for the Kingdom, according to estimates of Iraqi and Jordanian officials.
> 
> The source said that Jordanian and Iraqi officials had agreed to prepare copies of the tenders from the Iraqi side.
> 
> ASEZA Chief Commissioner Kamel Mahadin, who attended the meeting, said it is one of the mega-projects that would further enhance economic ties between Jordan and Iraq.
> 
> “Iraq will provide Jordan with oil at preferential prices,” Mahadin added.
> 
> 
> In addition to securing the Kingdom’s oil needs, 120,000-150,000 barrels a day, the 1,700 kilometre-long pipeline is expected to create around 10,000 jobs in Iraq and over 3,000 opportunities for Jordanian engineers and workers.
> 
> The double pipeline may also include extending a sub-pipeline to Jordan’s sole refinery in Zarqa.
> 
> Last week meetings came just days before the launching of the Basra investment forum that will take place in Amman between February 27 and 28, and will focus on the Basra-Aqaba oil pipeline project.



How much will Jordan pay? or will it be like the old days when they got it for free?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dizer said:


> *Feeding the ungrateful bastards
> *
> *Iraq to quench Jordan's thirst for oil with preferential prices, $18 billion pipeline*
> Published February 23rd, 2014 - 03:55 GMT via SyndiGate.info
> 
> 
> 
> Work to construct a $18 billion oil pipeline from Iraq’s Basra to Jordan’s port city of Aqaba may start soon, as officials from both coutries are meeting with international firms interested in the mega-project, an official said Saturday.
> 
> Jordan and Iraq are speeding up their measures and efforts to construct the pipeline, a senior official at the Aqaba Special Economic Zone Authority (ASEZA) told The Jordan Times.
> 
> The official, who preferred to remain unnamed, said that Jordanian and Iraqi officials held meetings last week in Aqaba with several international companies that showed interest in carrying out the scheme, adding that work on the project is set to begin soon.
> 
> Once completed –– the pipeline is projected to export 2.25 million barrels of oil per day through the Kingdom. It would generate between $2 billion and $3 billion a year in revenues for the Kingdom, according to estimates of Iraqi and Jordanian officials.
> 
> The source said that Jordanian and Iraqi officials had agreed to prepare copies of the tenders from the Iraqi side.
> 
> ASEZA Chief Commissioner Kamel Mahadin, who attended the meeting, said it is one of the mega-projects that would further enhance economic ties between Jordan and Iraq.
> 
> “Iraq will provide Jordan with oil at preferential prices,” Mahadin added.
> 
> 
> In addition to securing the Kingdom’s oil needs, 120,000-150,000 barrels a day, the 1,700 kilometre-long pipeline is expected to create around 10,000 jobs in Iraq and over 3,000 opportunities for Jordanian engineers and workers.
> 
> The double pipeline may also include extending a sub-pipeline to Jordan’s sole refinery in Zarqa.
> 
> Last week meetings came just days before the launching of the Basra investment forum that will take place in Amman between February 27 and 28, and will focus on the Basra-Aqaba oil pipeline project.


Maybe we are ungrateful because we hosted more than 1.5 million bastards, or maybe we are ungrateful because we offered free education and health care to those bastards, or it could be because we trained those bastards security forces and army and granted them hundreds of our APCs, IFVs and helicopters to help them secure their country. It could be also because we were the only port to provide Iraq with it's needs since 1880 through sanction times till 2003.

Bastards in Iraq get to understand that the oil that we are going to get is for the transit of the pipeline through our territories or are they expecting free stuff as they used to get?



Doritos11 said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> Thank the post above, that’s not an option.


Refer you to my previous post. Read and enjoy.



1000and1night said:


> How much will Jordan pay? or will it be like the old days when they got it for free?


Nothing, give the oil or no transit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Maybe we are ungrateful because we hosted more than 1.5 million bastards, or maybe we are ungrateful because we offered free education and health care to those bastards, or it could be because we trained those bastards security forces and army and granted them hundreds of our APCs, IFVs and helicopters to help them secure their country. It could be also because we were the only port to provide Iraq with it's needs since 1880 through sanction times till 2003.
> 
> Bastards in Iraq get to understand that the oil that we are going to get is for the transit of the pipeline through our territories or are they expecting free stuff as they used to get?
> 
> 
> Refer you to may previous post. Read and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Nothing, give the oil or no transit.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


>


The least you can say is thank you to whom helped your failed state in the times of need. People do more than saying thank you in similar situations.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The least you can say is thank you to whom helped your failed state in the times of need. People do more than saying thank you in similar situations.



Iraq thanks in actions not in words. That when the state that does not border Israel came to assist Jordan, Egypt and Syria during the wars with Israel.


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

Iraq is actually beautiful. These images show more than the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

You're talking about failed state? It wasn't my country who almost got occupied by the palestinians and the israelites had to save your ***. And its you who should be greatful that Iraqis come to the shit hole you call homecountry and build it up from nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq thanks in actions not in words. That when the state that does not border Israel came to assist Jordan, Egypt and Syria during the wars with Israel.


That was done by Sunni leaders, you are the ones who undermined them and came/elected who came over invaders tanks as Al-Sadder himself claimed two days ago. So, You have nothing but our contempt.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Very nice pictures. Iraq is a beautiful country!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That was done by Sunni leaders, you are the ones who undermined them and came/elected who came over invaders tanks as Al-Sadder himself claimed two days ago. So, You have nothing but our contempt.



keep quiet. We're still feeding you with our 18$ discount oil prices and occasional 100k barrel donations.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That was done by Sunni leaders, you are the ones who undermined them and came/elected who came over invaders tanks as Al-Sadder himself claimed two days ago. So, You have nothing but our contempt.



There was no such sectarian divide in that time, just pan Arabism.
You should know that, most of our ba’ath leaders were Shi’te, came through Jordan because of the traitor that betrayed the Arab allies in ’73, 2003.

Anyway, thread will turn into trolling a mod will clean it up later.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

1000and1night said:


> You're talking about failed state? It wasn't my country who almost got occupied by the palestinians and the israelites had to save your ***. And its you who should be greatful that Iraqis come to the shit hole you call homecountry and build it up from nothing.



Built our country from nothing, very interesting indeed. Then I wonder, who were those beggars all over the streets?



Doritos11 said:


> There was no such sectarian divide in that time, just pan Arabism.
> You should know that, most of our ba’ath leaders were Shi’te, came through Jordan because of the traitor that betrayed the Arab allies in ’73, 2003.
> 
> Anyway, thread will turn into trolling a mod will clean it up later.


No trolling, I'm telling the truth about you sweety.


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Built our country from nothing, very interesting indeed. Then I wonder, who were those beggars all over the streets?
> 
> 
> No trolling, I'm telling the truth about you sweety.



As long as you agree with my part based on facts.



> 1.*There was no such sectarian divide in that time, just pan Arabism.*
> 2.You should know that, most of our ba’ath leaders were Shi’te.
> 3.Came through Jordan because of the traitor that betrayed the Arab allies in ’73, 2003.


----------



## 1000and1night

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Built our country from nothing, very interesting indeed. Then I wonder, who were those beggars all over the streets?
> 
> 
> No trolling, I'm telling the truth about you sweety.



Jordanians who els?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dizer said:


> keep quiet. We're still feeding you with our 18$ discount oil prices and occasional 100k barrel donations.


That's for the transit treaty. However:

*Oil shale is Jordans saviour  intl expert*


AMMAN  Oil shale is the saviour of Jordans economy, according to international oil expert Mamdouh Salameh, who warned that surging global oil prices may spark a larger financial problem for the Kingdom within few years.

In a lecture at the Jordan Engineers Association on Wednesday evening, Salameh, a World Bank consultant on oil and energy, *indicated that Jordans oil shale deposits exceed 50 billion tonnes, 10 per cent of which can be extracted.*

*The utilised quantities can generate around 35 billion barrels, which he noted is larger than the US oil reserves.*

Jordan is not an oil-poor country. But it needs the political will and transparency to extract these large deposits, Salameh said, elaborating that the cost of extracting oil shale in Jordan would be around $1 billion, which is only 22 per cent of the Kingdoms $4.8 billion oil imports bill.

Responding to a question on the environmental impact of oil shale extraction, the economist played down environmental consequences, adding the environment should be a secondary issue when it comes to Jordans economic and energy future.

He indicated that the Kingdoms oil consumption in 2012 is set to increase to 150,000 barrels per day (bpd) from 147,000bpd in 2011.

The rise in consumption will push up oil imports bill to over $6 billion this year, with the price to be based on $110 per barrel, to represent around 28 per cent of the gross domestic product (GDP).

The projected GDP for 2012 in current prices is $21.6 billion, Salameh said, citing statistics of the Central Bank of Jordan and international financial organisations.

Pointing out that in 2015, when oil shale extraction is expected to start, Jordan may export up to 3,000bpd, ending decades-long negative balance of payments.

Oil exports are projected to generate around $8.5 billion in 2015, according to Salameh, who expected international oil prices to reach $150 per barrel as increasing global demand is expected to outweigh supply.

*In 2016 and 2017, the expert expected oil prices to touch the $160 per barrel generating over $14 billion for Jordan in exports.*
Salameh is a technical expert with the United Nations Industrial Development Organisation in Vienna. He holds a doctorate in economics specialising in the economics and geopolitics of oil and energy and a postgraduate diploma in industrial management and marketing.

He has presented papers to numerous international energy conferences on the economics and geopolitics of oil and energy and has been frequently invited to lecture on these topics at universities around the world. 

Oil shale is Jordan’s saviour — int’l expert | The Jordan Times

And check out this:

Six int’l firms bid for Jordan’s first oil shale-fired power plant | The Jordan Times


----------



## Dizer

ohhhh wow ^^ so much oil. Why are you going through an energy crisis then ?

why are you still getting our 18$ discount oil and oil donation ?

A load of hot air mate, your oil deposits are worthless.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> He indicated that the Kingdoms oil consumption in 2012 is set to increase to 150,000 barrels per day (bpd) from 147,000bpd in 2011.



Yeh, we got your *** covered here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Jordan bursts into protests over fuel price hike (PHOTOS, VIDEO) — RT News

Yes they do need the oil, Aqaba is an option not required, anyway blackpeshkel does not represent Jordan, just an angry kid.


----------



## BronzePlaque

@Doritos11 any news about oil dispute between Barzani and Maliki? I read some news indicating that dispute will be over soon and parties are close to an agreement..Is it true?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dizer said:


> ohhhh wow ^^ so much oil. Why are you going through an energy crisis then ?
> 
> why are you still getting our 18$ discount oil and oil donation ?
> 
> A load of hot air mate, your oil deposits are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, we got your *** covered here.


Because it takes time to invest in them, the first domestically oil power plant will be on in 2017. By 2030 we will be exporting oil. You oil pipeline will always be a card in our hands after-then. After Egyptian lesson determined to power self-sufficient. Put oil shale aside, two nuclear reactors will be ready by 2022, many solar and clean power plans are being constructed. So Iraqi pipeline is an extra.


----------



## Dizer

BronzePlaque said:


> @Doritos11 any news about oil dispute between Barzani and Maliki? I read some news indicating that dispute will be over soon and parties are close to an agreement..Is it true?



There's news of agreement to export oil through Iraq's national oil market company, SOMO. Either way, the kurdish exports is insignificant to the overall size of Iraqs total oil output. It's too amplified on the media. And as I've said before, any official exports from the north, goes into a UN account and transfered to the central federal government of Iraq. The oil revenue ends up in our hands anyway. We just have to deal with the stupid service contracts the kurds made.. some 50% goes to the oil companies working there. Whereas in the south companies only get 1-2% fee for their work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

BronzePlaque said:


> @Doritos11 any news about oil dispute between Barzani and Maliki? I read some news indicating that dispute will be over soon and parties are close to an agreement..Is it true?



But not sure if true.
UPDATE 2-Iraq says Kurds agree to export oil via central marketing body| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Because it takes time to invest in them, the first domestically oil power plant will be on in 2017. By 2030 we will be exporting oil. You oil pipeline will always be a card in our hands after-then. After Egyptian lesson determined to power self-sufficient. Put oil shale aside, two nuclear reactors will be ready by 2022, many solar and clean power plans are being constructed. So Iraqi pipeline is an extra.



Ok, good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Jordan bursts into protests over fuel price hike (PHOTOS, VIDEO) — RT News
> 
> Yes they do need the oil, Aqaba is an option not required, anyway blackpeshkel does not represent Jordan, just an angry kid.


I don't think Iraq is paying 18$ billion and 150 pd for an option dear. And for your second part, any Jordanian would extremely detest any unt-hankful Iraqi as we helped you a lot.


----------



## Arabian Legend

*السعودية تصدر أول منصة نفطية إلى العراق بـ 1.87 مليار ريال*

جريدة الرياض : ميناء الملك عبدالعزيز يصدر أول منصة عملاقة للعراق بقيمة 1.8 مليار ريال


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think Iraq is paying 18$ billion and 150 pd for an option dear. And for your second part, any Jordanian would extremely detest any unt-hankful Iraqi as we helped you a lot.



Problem is your not answering me.
Counter this first before you wish to go on, if you don’t we quit.



> 1.There was no such sectarian divide in that time, just pan Arabism.
> 2.You should know that, most of our ba’ath leaders were Shi’te.
> 3.Came through Jordan because of the traitor that betrayed the Arab allies in ’73, 2003.


----------



## Dizer

Rayhan 30fl hotel tower on the rise in Baghdad 











By Dargham Nawar


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Problem is your not answering me.
> Counter this first before you wish to go on, if you don’t we quit.


Advice, don't quote or mention me, you'll get nowhere. I am strongly against any relations with today Iraq. So, it's not my fault if there is any business between our regimes.

Night night..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Advice, don't quote or mention me, you'll get nowhere. I am strongly against any relations with today Iraq. So, it's not my fault if there is any business between our regimes.
> 
> Night night..



Alright, but the Jordanian king which betrayed his Arab allies twice won’t be forgotten.

3.Came through Jordan because of the traitor that betrayed the Arab allies in ’73, 2003.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Doritos11 said:


> Alright, but the Jordanian king which betrayed his Arab allies twice won’t be forgotten.
> 
> 3.Came through Jordan because of the traitor that betrayed the Arab allies in ’73, 2003.


Yes, please do not forget that. Keep thinking and thinking about it, good for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

You see how he can’t deny it 

return to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad over the Tigris river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

U/C 18 floor Warith Hotel in Kerbala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Basra sports city. Notice how the surrounding lake takes shape of the Iraqi map. Sports complext still not complete. Indoor arenas, swimming pools, office towers, malls, hotels, hospitals, etc.. are to be constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

An oasis between Babil, Babil and Kerbala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Why do İ keep getting an alert for this thread, everytime the guy above me makes a post?


----------



## Shaldag

Great pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

olcayto said:


> Why do İ keep getting an alert for this thread, everytime the guy above me makes a post?



Go to 'Alert preferences'

uncheck this : Replies to a watched thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

2nd 747-400 back in service with IA


----------



## Doritos11

@Shah9 ..... not this thread 

@Aeronaut can you delete the above post, or shah delete it yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

Chinese designed car Lifan - Iraqi built & branded after a new deal for these cars to be produced locally










The current automotive industrial workplace for above






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In order to develop economic infrastructure and the employment in Iraq, Zamzam spring group of companies cooperating with State Company for Automobile Industry and with a support of Iraqi government has started to install a Strategic production lines for salon cars ,This project will be come in to work in the first part of 2013 and we would like to show the outlines of this project:

Site Total Area : 340,000 m*m

Total Capacity : 110,000 Vehicle/Year

Working time : 22 Hours/ Day

Working Shifts : 3 Shifts/Day

Working Days : 250/ Year

Capacity : 20 Vehicle/ Hours

Production Brand : LIFAN,BYD

Number Of Active Worker s : 1600 Person

Number of non Active Workers : 7500 Person


This also is the start of the re-emerging civilian automotive industry as there are plans for the military industry that go in hand with the automotive industry ( armored vehicles and tanks ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Doritos11 said:


> Chinese designed car Lifan - Iraqi built & branded after a new deal for these cars to be produced locally



Buddy thats not lifan lol !!

thats TIBA (as it clearly writes on the car itself) a new iranian car from SAIPA CO. (or saiba as u guys call it !)

the production line is constructed in co-op by iranian factories SAIPA & IRANKHODRO 

it produces tiba , samand , peugeot pars along some iranian licence produced chinese cars 

you can watch the openning ceremony here :

تصاویر | فیلم | ویدئو | واحد مرکزی خبر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

@haman10 






Here the minister of Energy Sharistani says the auto/truck production facilities have 2 lines, for Chinese & French cars.

Also mentioned, Lifan, Peugeot, Volvo, Nissan.

No Khodro or Saipa have been mentioned in this video, but considering Khodro produces Puegeot it is possible they are also co-operating, I don’t know what your vid says though.


----------



## haman10

compare with :








ایسنا - Iran's Saipa to launch car production line in Iraq


also in this pic you posted , you clearly can see samand and peugeot pars behind Tiba :












i'm sorry mate , the news is only available in farsi as it seems .

anyway maybe @mohsen or @Ostad has an eng link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

^^ Looks like this facility is producing more car brands then, also Khodro.

Robot car plants will be built later on if they aren’t now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Doritos11
As a friendly advice to you and your friends, do not buy mullah made cars, specially Saipa Pride, if you value your life. I have heard that some people in Azerbaijan, call Samand as "The Sheeps Gharry". even a japanese made car of early 90's would work much much better than these $hit. If you look at statistics, you would see that one major accident with pride, would be equal to your death. as simple as that.
BTW, some people inside Iran were sarcastically saying that we are taking the war revenge from Iraqis by exporting Pride to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

rmi5 said:


> @Doritos11
> As a friendly advice to you and your friends, do not buy mullah made cars, specially Saipa Pride, if you value your life. I have heard that some people in Azerbaijan, call Samand as "The Sheeps Gharry". even a japanese made car of early 90's would work much much better than these $hit. If you look at statistics, you would see that one major accident with pride, would be equal to your death. as simple as that.
> BTW, some people inside Iran were sarcastically saying that we are taking the war revenge from Iraqis by exporting Pride to Iraq.



I don’t know what made them bring in Saipa either, that shit should be banned

Heres the list of brands that will be built,maybe Khodro is good enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Doritos11 said:


> I don’t know what made them bring in Saipa either, that shit should be banned
> 
> Heres the list of brands that will be built,maybe Khodro is good enough



Well, some of "Iran Khodro"(IKCO) products are better than saipa. but, to be honest, they are still cheap shitty cars. I would never buy these cars, even if I get short in money sometime, since they are too much unsafe to drive, and if you have an accident with these shits sometime, you or your family may easily die in the accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

rmi5 said:


> Well, some of "Iran Khodro"(IKCO) products are better than saipa. but, to be honest, they are still cheap shitty cars. I would never buy these cars, even if I get short in money sometime, since they are too much unsafe to drive, and if you have an accident with these shits sometime, you or your family may easily die in the accident.



But that’s how it starts, Iraq is heading the same direction, they are looking to build their indigenous car after some experience in building other cars , such a car will ofc will be shit compared to Chevrolet for example, but that’s how Chevrolet also started


----------



## rmi5

Doritos11 said:


> But that’s how it starts, Iraq is heading the same direction, they are looking to build their indigenous car after some experience in building other cars , such a car will ofc will be shit compared to Chevrolet for example, but that’s how Chevrolet also started


IMO, you can buy one of the pretty small western car companies, to receive their technologies, and start with those cars. due to the economic situations, many small companies with good Hi-Tech technologies are willing to sell themselves in a good reasonable price, and start learning their technologies by creating a car institute, or a car department in one of your universities and start to train engineers. you can also make a contract with one respected Japanese/american companies to mass-produce car under license for your current needs and also train simple workers. By doing both of these suggestions, you may have a good car industry after 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*Al Faw grand port construction














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Ostad @kollang @Serpentine @mohsen 

look at the amount of shit spewed by the freak troll above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

well as far as i remember even French manufacturer (Peugeot) in Iran authorized low quality batteries ... with cars getting in trouble
remember @rmi5 ?
well Iran needs to improve a lot .. we are not doing bad but there needs a lot of changes so the potential of Iran comes out and we become a high tech country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hussein said:


> well as far as i remember even French manufacturer (Peugeot) in Iran authorized low quality batteries ... with cars getting in trouble
> remember @rmi5 ?
> well Iran needs to improve a lot .. we are not doing bad but there needs a lot of changes so the potential of Iran comes out and we become a high tech country


That's right. French companies have not been perfect either. But, there is still a huge difference between for example a Peugeot 206 which is manufactured in Iran and the one manufactured in France. The problem is the car company does not own the tech for all parts of the car by itself, for example bulbs, and Iranians need to ask the bulb manufacturing company for bulb tech, and material as well. but they don't do so, and just make a rough copy of it, which makes the Iranian made one, worse than french made Peugeot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Zuhur Mall - Baghdad












Baghdad Zuhur Residential project - 205 apartment buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

If just the dirty terrorist left Iraq and blow them self in their own shity country Iraq would be UAE in 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

1000and1night said:


> If just the dirty terrorist left Iraq and blow them self in their own shity country Iraq would be UAE in 5 years



UAE isn’t an example

Dubai is overrated & overused as an example to other cities, a consuming city at most. They started from scratch a few decades ago ( desert ) now it’s modern buildings, not much else. Iraq’s cities can never be like that simply because your not starting from scratch, however the delay of subway systems being built because of the 80’s war is resulting in modern subways, otherwise they would be like Cairo/Tehran subway for example.


----------



## doritos

*3rd of 30-40 Iraqi airways 737-800 soon to be delivered*
testflight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

doritos said:


> UAE isn’t an example
> 
> Dubai is overrated & overused as an example to other cities, a consuming city at most. They started from scratch a few decades ago ( desert ) now it’s modern buildings, not much else. Iraq’s cities can never be like that simply because your not starting from scratch, however the delay of subway systems being built because of the 80’s war is resulting in modern subways, otherwise they would be like Cairo/Tehran subway for example.


What happen to your other account? It's not banned.


----------



## doritos

Shah9 said:


> What happen to your other account? It's not banned.



Forgot pass


----------



## Dizer

stadiums under construction in Iraq














‫موسوعة الملاعب العراقية Iraqi Stadiums | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

After Decades of War, Iraq Adds Fleet of New Trains to Its Aging Railway | Autopia | Wired.com

Aside from the future high speed line the regular line
10 Chinese DMU trains delivered to Iraq, speed : 160 MPH almost 400 passengers






IA 747 in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, raise your own control engineers for the projects..... we are sick of working with Brits.... 

Although, your guys often say "Benzir İnşallah". "Tomorrow Inshallah".... Postponing everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Sinan said:


> Guys, raise your own control engineers for the projects..... we are sick of working with Brits....
> 
> Although, your guys often say "Benzir İnşallah". "Tomorrow Inshallah".... Postponing everything.



inshalahhhhh 

once we have a stable government, and security is under control, everything else will come along. 

what projects are you working on in Iraq ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Dizer said:


> inshalahhhhh
> 
> once we have a stable government, and security is under control, everything else will come along.
> 
> what projects are you working on in Iraq ?



Hospital in Basrah, Al Anbar Stadium, Duhok cancer hospital.

The ones i can remember. 


But this "Tomorrow Inshallah" issue is irritating dude..... the meeting which has been planned for 2 days, took 1 week... although i wasn't in Iraq, it is very irritating by our standarts. We could have done so much work in 1 week which has been wasted by waiting for meetings.


----------



## Dizer

Sinan said:


> Hospital in Basrah, Al Anbar Stadium, Duhok cancer hospital.
> 
> The ones i can remember.
> 
> 
> But this "Tomorrow Inshallah" issue is irritating dude..... the meeting which has been planned for 2 days, took 1 week... although i wasn't in Iraq, it is very irritating by our standarts. We could have done so much work in 1 week which has been wasted by waiting for meetings.



this is normal standard in Iraq. Incompetent management is usual, bureaucratic red tapes, laziness and wrong people in the wrong field.. 

my father canceled his business venture in Baghdad because of this. Hopefully things will change, more competent people are put in the right place and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BAGHDAD 

*RASOUL ALI PHOTOGRAPHY*

Flickr: rasoul ali's Photostream


----------



## Nooritheeyeoflion

If no war Occurred and the economy, health, education remained the best in the Middle East, we could've outdeveloped the west by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hello guys, I'm back . 

I'm only here to update the forums I started, not looking for political or secterian arguments. It's elections season and suddenly there are dozens of projects springing up, just in time for the elections. Many other projects have been. Held because the 2014 budget is still on hold. 
Updates on the ever growing residential projects. 


Al Ayadi complex on Baghdad, 1335 units. Includes services such as schools, shops...










Zuhoor residential project in Baghdad. Composed of 205 buildings, 11 floors for each building as well as services and a huge mall which is planned near the project. 5400 units. 















Here is the zuhur mall which is planned, with the apartments in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ain al Iraq city in Mosul, Nineveh province, approximately 16,000 housing units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Construction begins on the first stage of Besmaya, Baghdad.

















1400 unit housing project in Basrah.





252 housing units in Rumaitha, Samawa province.






Work continues at Janat al hussain project in Karbala, approximately 5200 housing units and all services included, including parks, schools, stadium, shops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Work continues on the Sahwa pearl project in Samawa, 800 units. 















Tajiyat, Baghdad about housing1400 units. 















Ibn firnas housing project in Baghdad, 2016 units. Under construction. 





Tina residential project about 100 units, Nasiryah in south iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Al Zahraa residential project in dewaniyah. Under construction






Babylon hills residential project video
















Safaat al Basrah, 1850 units.










Nassiryah, ziggurat housing project 850 units.





Nassiryah Lebanese village, 800 units, no renders yet


----------



## Alshawi1234

Babylon, al Kawthar residential project, 1060 units











Baghdad, Amriyat apartments, about 1000 units, under construction






Durat Karbala, 3800 units with all services and buildings











Maysan, Abu Rumana apartment complex, 550 units





Salahidden, Tikrit gate, 428 villas













Other residential projects that have been approved, one for the ministry of high education which is 6000 units, yusur project in Baghdad 2000, a 3800 units project in Maysan. And dozens others of smaller ones which I couldn't post. 

Basrah new city, 100k project, includes hospitals, malls, university, shops, entertainment centres, commercial centres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

More projects. 

Warith hotel in Karbala, 19 floors, work on foundation












Large park in Najaf, 90k SQM
















Mercedes Benz first branch in Baghdad.





A small hotel UC in Basrah 





Work continues on Basra sports city hotel+ mall










Mall start to spring up as well


----------



## Alshawi1234

Work on arz al furat hotel and mall. Najaf


----------



## Alshawi1234

Updates on the sports facilities, note that there are many other projects I posted on the first pages of this thread.
Russafa 30k capacity stadium in Baghdad.










A "guesthouse" for young people to meet and organize different activities in Basrah. Construction to start this year hopefully.





Nassiryah sports complex. Under construction









Includes secondary stadium and hotel as the other complexes do.
Maysan, Sinbulah stadium going up pretty fast.










Final design for Tajiat stadium in Baghdad. 60k capacity with 5k secondary stadium and (4) 500 capacity training pitches and a 4*hotel with 70 rooms + space for further expansion to turn it into a complete complex to accommodate most of indoor and outdoor sport.










Hotel


----------



## Alshawi1234

Diyala sports complex. Just started construction. 





Mosul, Bab Sinjar stadium, 20k capacity 











Progress on Babylon sports complex










Karbala stadium, really fast progress
















Hotel


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad, Sadr 30k stadium + training pitches and hotel










Anbar, Ramadi sports complex. Luckily construction was not affected by the current crises. 















Basrah, Minaa (port) club complex. Includes shops, small medical clinic, multipurpose courts and halls. Construction to start this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Alshawi1234 said:


>


im studying urban planning and i tell you this is brilliant. do you know the name of the company that is working on this masterpiece ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

The 


spiderkiller said:


> im studying urban planning and i tell you this is brilliant. do you know the name of the company that is working on this masterpiece ?


architecture is by a group called MAKS & partners, the construction is by an Iraqi company.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Proposal of some projects planned for Basrah. Initial designs but the local government Is serious about implementing them especially after the approval of the $5 dollar per barrel law, which states that oil producing provinces will get $5 dollars for every barrel. An extra income of $3.5 billion on top of its budget annually. 





















Proposal for the new Basrah downtown, the final renders will most likely be change up a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Good thing that Basra is safe for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Halfaya field, petrochina HQ. Maysan province. Note that Maysan was very much neglected during Saddams era and was one of the poorest provinces. However the current oil boom is about to turn it into an economical hub for investors. Oil investment was very limited until recently. The helfaya field currently produces 100,000 BPD, with a planned increase to 600,000 by 2016.


----------



## Alshawi1234

parkade and garage for travellers in Karbala




Chinese DMU trained to enter Basrah-Baghdad service. Images of the train in China.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Babylon, Al-Qasim Green University, approved and waiting for funding. 



> *UPA’s design will potentially see the university as the first LEED certified building in the country. Once the campus is registered in the local Green Building Counsel (GBC), it can be classified according to LEED standards. Specifically, within the structure of the campus building plan, the Presidency Building is projected to achieve LEED Gold.
> 
> Related: Clemson University’s Lee Hall III Expansion Awarded LEED Gold Certification
> 
> The newly established Al Qassim Green University will be one of a kind in Iraq as its curriculum will be based on green technology education. The final plan will include ample student housing and staff accommodation as well as sports facilities, a spacious auditorium, library, entertainment center and power building.*



summary
- Total development cost is about $-800+ million dollars.
-focuses on medical sciences. agriculture, and green technology, sports, and arts.
-includes a large 1000 capacity teaching hospital hospital as a further development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Installing medical equipment in the new hospital of Hillah, Babylon province. 600 bed capacity, this is one of many being construction across Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

work on the hussainiyah 200 bed hospital in Baghdad














progress on the 600 Ibn sina hospital in baghdad











500 bed capacity hospital being constructed in Samawa.







cardiovascular specialty hospital in Karbala, 9 floors, 185 bed.











Wasit, Kut educational and research hospital, 400 bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Nahrawan hospital, baghdad governate, 200 bed capacity
















Najaf, Al Hakeen 200 bed hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

*Iran to Build 200,000 Houses in Iraq*

“Iraq is planning to build 2mln houses for the poor people,” Rostam Qassemi, a former oil minister under President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad who is now an advisor to the first vice-president, said.

“And Iran has taken up construction of 200,000 of these residential units,” he added.

Qassemi said that he will travel to Iraq today to work out a final planning for the two countries' cooperation in building these houses.

Iran and Iraq have enjoyed growing ties ever since the overthrow of the former Iraqi dictator, Saddam Hussein, during the 2003 US invasion of the Muslim country.

Early December, Senior Iranian and Iraqi officials, in a joint news conference in Tehran, stressed the need for the further expansion of mutual cooperation in economic fields.

During the news conference, Iranian First Vice-President Eshaq Jahangiri and Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri Al-Maliki reiterated the necessity for increasing exchange of visits between the two countries’ businessmen and trade officials in a bid to further consolidate Iran-Iraq economic ties.

The Iranian first vice-president reiterated that enhancement of bilateral ties tops the agenda of both Tehran and Baghdad, and said “the agreements between Tehran and Baghdad have provided proper opportunities for Iranian businessmen to play a bigger role in the gas and housing industries and other sectors in Iraq”.

The Iraqi prime minister, pointed to his meeting with the Iranian first vice-president, and said, “We agreed to have extensive activities and we also agreed on establishing different ways for conducting (joint) economic activities.

Farsnews

Iranian firms to build 200,000 houses in Iraq - Zawya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

IRAQ should welcome GCC investment in Mineral exploration and extraction that includes KSA, UAE, Turkey and along with Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait as well.


----------



## doritos

Black Eagle 90 said:


> IRAQ should welcome GCC investment in Mineral exploration and extraction that includes KSA, UAE, Turkey and along with Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait as well.



No prefer not.


----------



## e3nad3alek

Which Gulf Arabs are investing the most in Iraq?


----------



## doritos

e3nad3alek said:


> Which Gulf Arabs are investing the most in Iraq?



UAE
But that's usually Iraqi and foreign companies based in the UAE.

Future trade on large scale depends on the government, whether they approve the Gulf rail link to Iraq which they rejected earlier.


----------



## doritos

Baghdad's first suspension bridge to be built on the Tigris river designed by a German company











Iraqi airways the oldest airline of the Middle East coming back














Next year 787's will be in Iraqi airways


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mosul university residential project. 1000 units, 13 apartments, 11 floors each.





Ferdous residential apartments. 7 apartments of 13 floors. Under construction, unfortunately no construction images.









Final design of hurriyah, changed from 200 to 400 bed capacity.














Final design revealed for Karbala university hospital, 600 bed.






First construction images





Basra province, Zubayr hospital, one of five main being built in Basra's different districts. Range from 120-250 bed.





Karbala cultural centre. Includes classroom, conference halls, theaters, media studios, library... Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bloom To Begin Work On Iraqi Shores Of Karbala Project » Gulf Business


> National Holding subsidiary Bloom Properties has announced its intention to start infrastructure work on the large-scale Model Village and Shores of Karbala project on the banks of Lake Razaza in Iraq.
> 
> The company has submitted a final master plan for the 20 square kilometre development, west of the Iraqi city of Karbala, to the country’s National Investment Commission, and is awaiting approval.
> 
> Bloom said the site will include civic amenities and facilities and will be developed over a period of eight years.
> 
> Upon completion, it is expected to provide 40,000 housing units across four districts that will house 200,000 to 250,000 people.
> 
> The project will consist of residential units of all types including villas, town houses, apartments, hotels, shopping malls, open markets, business centres, clinics, schools, mosques, public parks, children playgrounds, government, social and sports facilities, restaurants, cafes and auditoriums, Bloom said.
> 
> “The Shores of Karbala project is one of the largest of its kind in Iraq, and we will leverage our expertise and unique capabilities in developing a world class urban metropolis that meets the housing and lifestyle needs of the Iraqi people. We are confident that the project will attract more investment to the city through its various phases of development,” said the developer.


----------



## Solomon2

Wafiq Al-Samarrai
on : Monday, 28 Apr, 2014

* Opinion: Iraq is Recovering  *
Iraq under presidents Abdul Salam and Abdul Rahman Arif—the brothers who ruled the country from 1963 to 1968—was not an oppressive police state. This was especially true of Abdul Rahman, who was moderate and honest, or as some politicians prefer to describe him, “weak.” Nevertheless, the situation in Iraq was under control. The brothers’ terms in office did not witness any acts of terrorism, assassinations, malicious or arbitrary arrests, or preemptive security strikes. Secret informants—who were few in number at the time—received simple wages. Iraqis did not have concerns about the government’s intentions towards their lives or those of their families. However, while the intelligence forces close to the president were extremely weak, the military intelligence service was mired in conspiracy.

As for today, with the exception of some positive aspects like pockets of growing affluence and freedom of speech, the country is ailing due to constitutional problems, plots being hatched, corruption, sectarianism and racism. This is not to mention the tough years that followed the 2003 invasion and the philosophy of governance that grew up after it, one which combined both backwards-looking and progressive elements.

However, this is no reason for unnecessary despair and frustration. Signs of change have started to emerge in the streets of Baghdad in particular and Iraq in general, without foreign mediation or intervention. Many foreign countries wish to see Iraq mired in chaos and blood.

Signs of change and transformation became clear in the differences that emerged within once homogenous political blocs. These differences have become serious disputes that are difficult to overcome, even in the face of the pressures of past obsessions. A new generation of politicians has emerged: one that is not a prisoner of tradition and seeks to form a special identity, even if it contradicts that of the ethnic and sectarian majorities. The issue of sectarianism is running out of steam and lacks the power to incite the tensions it once did, tensions which proved to be not only illusory but also responsible for exacerbating regional and factional conflicts.

Iraq today is in a healthy condition, regardless of the negative appearances. Nothing can be more in the interest of Iraqi society than individuals moving beyond their sectarian and ethnic identities and towards a national one. Such factionalism has shed the blood of the Iraqi people and hindered the progress of their country.

Today, Shi’ite politicians bitterly criticize each other in a manner indicative of a rapid movement away from the tense sectarianism in the country. The same is true for Sunnis, despite their true suffering and the exclusion of many of their representatives. With every day that passes, the political stalemate among Kurds proves more serious. The strategic agreement between the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan and the Kurdistan Democratic Party does not hold water anymore.

Observers of the Iraqi scene realize that this kind of dispute now is now carried on in public, regardless of the ethnic and sectarian conflicts that once threatened the unity and fate of the country—had it not been for the people’s love for Iraq and the remaining loyal politicians. The sectarian and ethnic criticism traded by the members of the political factions should have stopped long ago in order to limit the instability within the political blocs in accordance with patriotic and civilized principles. However, the early years of change saw an extremely distracting process, and some individuals did not realize it was mere political propaganda based on greed and temptation, which is not only divorced from national interests but from those of these very sects and ethnicities.

Political competition in Kurdistan has become based on power-sharing in a manner that undermines the hegemony of a single party or individual. This is a major development. In terms of the Shi’ite majority in parliament, those who think that achieving harmony and coordination among the three Shi’a blocs is an easy matter—as was the case in the past thanks to the role of Iran—are totally mistaken. Each of the three Shi’a blocs is trying to extend its alliance beyond the politically fragmented Shi’a household, in a sign of the significance of the trend towards more “normal” politics. As for the Sunni blocs, it appears that the Mutahidoun bloc is way ahead of the rest in terms of selection of candidates and relations with other blocs. Without doubt, it will gain more votes than any other bloc.

Despite violence and corruption, Iraqi society is beginning to recover. Even if it takes a long time to spread culture and reform, all that is needed is the growth and promotion of patriotic awareness, and the confrontation of the dark forces of extremism and sectarianism, and preventing them from tempting the youth. No other means can be more effective in this than a media detached from the sectarianism, racism and reactionary incitement that have brought Iraqis nothing but backwardness and strife.





Wafiq Al-Samarrai is an Iraqi police official and security expert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Solomon2 said:


> ​* Opinion: Iraq is Recovering  *



Political parties are getting out of their ideology being based on 1 of the 3 sectarian identities brought to Iraq after 2003. Many are voting on the secular ‫اﻟتحاﻟﻒ اﻟﻤدﻧﻲ اﻟدﻳﻤﭱراطۑ Civil Democratic Alliance 232 | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos




----------



## The Snow Queen

I feel very very sorry for what happened to you guys... But's lets not dwell onto the past and look forward for a brighter future! All the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

River taxi service starts operating in Baghdad. A way to avoid traffic and get out of depression. 15 initial stops with a planned increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Islamic school in Karbala, under conduction. 





Karbala exhibition center. Under construction. 






Mosul university hospital, 600 bed, 






Basrah surgical hospital, expansion of the jamhuri hospital. 250 bed capacity. 






@Sinan do you have any info about the Mosul university hospital?


----------



## -SINAN-

Alshawi1234 said:


> @Sinan do you have any info about the Mosul university hospital?



Now, what i remember is; this project has been proposed to my father (architect) but my father declined.

Construction firm was TEK-İMAŞ. Tek - İmaş

But this project doesn't appear in their website.. I don't know more than this 

Edit: I asked father, he also doesn't know what happened afterwards. He gave me some concept designs made by "Adnan Saffarini"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

*2 New Chinese DMU's arrived at the port of Basra, these will operate through Iraq's railway from the North all the way to the South ( speed 200 km/h max ).

Aside from this there will also be a high speed rail 250 km/h.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

*Baghdad mall construction

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos




----------



## doritos

*^^ how it will be like





























*


----------



## doritos

Wasit - Kut














The 2 Chinese DMU trains being offloaded from the Basra port, will run from Basra to Baghdad as some other parts are not safe enough yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

*BAGHDAD | Marmara Baghdad Dicle City ( Turkish company ) | 6500 Units | PROPOSAL





Marmara Mühendislik ve Yapı A.Ş. appends its signature under significant projects both domestically and internationally, by its vision to "Build New Cities" and its work force, each of whom have specialized in their own fields of expertise. It undertakes important initiatives and offers its services abroad, empowered by the experiences acquired through hundreds of projects in the country over a period of approximately a quarter century. Especially the projects being implemented is Karbala and Baghdad, which are among the prominent cities of Iraq, are quite noteworthy.

The project that we are building in Baghdad, in which we have invested 81% of the total project amount of approximately 700,000,000 dollars and will be completed in 3 years, with 6500 residential units, SHC and 2 residence blocks of 30 stories each, facing the River Tigris and the Iraq Presidential Palace.




















*

*Najaf city council HQ



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

part of Baghdad, huge but flat currently






*Mosul



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Sinan said:


> Now, what i remember is; this project has been proposed to my father (architect) but my father declined.
> 
> Construction firm was TEK-İMAŞ. Tek - İmaş
> 
> But this project doesn't appear in their website.. I don't know more than this
> 
> Edit: I asked father, he also doesn't know what happened afterwards. He gave me some concept designs made by "Adnan Saffarini"



Ok thanks, you once said you were working on some health projects in Mosul so I was hoping you knew something about it. You once said you were working on one if the university hospitals, it was the Basra university hospital I believe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Alshawi1234 said:


> Ok thanks, you once said you were working on some health projects in Mosul so I was hoping you knew something about it. You once said you were working on one if the university hospitals, it was the Basra university hospital I believe?



Yes, yes Basra  Later i checked at the office. It is Basra. And my firm take place in the project. I didn't participated.

Basra hospital is going to be a top-notch hospital.But it does not end with that. Running the hospital is as much important as the hospital. Regulations must be followed strictly by hospital personal. I hope your guys are good at it.

Today I visited *a very old hospital* in Ankara and felt bad for the patients.


----------



## Alshawi1234

New water treatment project in rustimya, Baghdad. Provides 250,000 residents with potable water.






Setting up cranes in Besmaya





More photos from Besmaya

Infrastructure and water treatment plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala university hospital final design. There were three different designs but this apparently is the one being implemented. 

656 beds + 10 labs. 





Hilla-kish highway in Babel province. Completed by now. 
















One of the new IA planes in Vienna


----------



## Alshawi1234

Setting up lights for the highway of Qurna-Basra city for 70KM







Installing a new 1.2 million BPD capacity pipeline in Basrah to the southern ports. 





Demolition of the surrounding areas of the shrines of imam Hussien and Abbas in Karbala.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000




----------



## mickytrain

It's good to see Iraq starting to normalize again, I have no idea what its been like for the people of Iraq to have gone through so many wars in the past few decades.


----------



## Mosamania

That should put a damper on things......


----------



## Dizer

Mosamania said:


> That should put a damper on things......



Construction across central and southern Iraq continues. 

Terrorist hotspots in the north and west of Iraq has stopped most construction. Not that there was a lot to begin with anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Ibn Firnass Housing project in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Ayadi Housing project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Basra 250 bed surgical hospital




















Baghdad invest resort































All credits to Mohammed Ghani on SSC for images.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Karbala 30,000 seater stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Dizer 

We are currently working on *400 BED BASRA HOSPITAL PROJECT*. What is the situation in Basra right now ? I heard that some guy decleared Jihad on Maliki ?


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> @Dizer
> 
> We are currently working on *400 BED BASRA HOSPITAL PROJECT*. What is the situation in Basra right now ? I heard that some guy decleared Jihad on Maliki ?



He is a lunatic sell-out Shia cleric with few supporters who wanted to make some noise in Karbala, apparently he is arrested now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> He is a lunatic sell-out Shia cleric with few supporters who wanted to make some noise in Karbala, apparently he is arrested now.



Mate, some says that we are behind the turmoil in Iraq... but this situation hurts us economically..i know a construction firm lost millions of $ in Musul.... hopefully central government can stabilize the country and we can get back to business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Mate, some says that we are behind the turmoil in Iraq... but this situation hurts us economically..i know a construction firm lost millions of $ in Musul.... hopefully central government can stabilize the country and we can get back to business.


Conspiracy theories always exist, no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Sinan said:


> @Dizer
> 
> We are currently working on *400 BED BASRA HOSPITAL PROJECT*. What is the situation in Basra right now ? I heard that some guy decleared Jihad on Maliki ?



Basra is very safe.

No, security breach in a very long time. 

Don't even worry.

Small firefight happened in a small district in Kerbala and ended in less than an hour. All culprits captured and situation is back to normal.



Sinan said:


> Mate, some says that we are behind the turmoil in Iraq... but this situation hurts us economically..i know a construction firm lost millions of $ in Musul.... hopefully central government can stabilize the country and we can get back to business.


Turkey has a hand in this. They're working with the kurds, and the kurds are working with ISIS. Our oil is being robbed because of turkey, and kurds are causing a lot of trouble in Iraq.

*** erdegon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Dizer said:


> Basra is very safe.
> No, security breach in a very long time.
> Don't even worry.
> Small firefight happened in a small district in Kerbala and ended in less than an hour. All culprits captured and situation is back to normal.


Good then. 



Dizer said:


> Turkey has a hand in this. They're working with the kurds, and the kurds are working with ISIS. Our oil is being robbed because of turkey, and kurds are causing a lot of trouble in Iraq.
> *** erdegon.


No.... we are not supporting ISIS or shıt. We are doing business with Kurds and that's it. Turmoil in Iraq will never benefit us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Dizer said:


> Turkey has a hand in this. They're working with the kurds, and the kurds are working with ISIS. Our oil is being robbed because of turkey, and kurds are causing a lot of trouble in Iraq.
> 
> *** erdegon.



On the contrary my friend, America is supporting the ISIS. Recently the Obama administration has been endeavouring to provide them with assistance totalling $500 milllion.

ISIS in Iraq stinks of CIA/NATO ‘dirty war’ op — RT Op-Edge






Obama wants $500 million to train Syrian rebels. Now what? - The Washington Post

Washington cannot absolve itself from ISIS’ rise — RT Op-Edge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Ansam and Nakheel Malls in Baghdad







Baghdad zuhur residents currently on hold






Baghdad tigris river floating restaurant











Another Mall U/C in Baghdad, Jewels mall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Kerbala - School for orphans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

buildings still going up in Baghdad - Zuhur residents











Some of the projects across Baghdad






Baghdad at night






Malls and hotels going up - Baghdad mall and 30fl Rayahaan Hotel






Restuarant on Tigris river banks











Biggest residential project in the Middle East - Besmiyah residential project - 100k units
















Zawra amusement park expansion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Some pics from Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

Isn't there a war right now right outside Bagdat? How come those construction still going...


----------



## Dizer

revojam said:


> Isn't there a war right now right outside Bagdat? How come those construction still going...



Like you said, war is outside Baghdad and small clashes on the outskirts.

Baghdad is a huge city with 8mn people..most areas are safe for work, only problem is getting construction equipment in, now some international routes are closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

20fl x 4 Baghdad University dorms


----------



## Dizer

Baghdad Mall by Thaaer Al-Shewaily, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some updates, it's seems this was totally forgotten after the IS Conflict. 

Baghdad
Al Ayadi residential complex. 37 buildings, 1332 apartments, mall and sports/ social club. Cost is $160 million











------

Progress on bismaya project















----
Baghdad -Iraq gate residential residential project, about time. 











----
Progress on zuhur complex , Baghdad. 5400 Residential units+ mall. 






-----
Baghdad, Amriyah. 10,000 residential units for the ministry of higher education. 3 stage project. Construction to begin soon. 






Bringing in equipment and prepping the land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala , firdous residential project, 7 blocks, 16 levels each. 












----

Basrah bridge connection to Basrah city to the largely undeveloped side of Tanuma


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad, al Jaish water channel. 1/20km complete













Karbala, Baron 5 star hotel 









Hotel in Basrah 





Baghdad, Sindibad entertainment centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Karbala Amlak entertainment park.










Baghdad, mall and 15 floor hotel





Baghdad, Work continues on the "Iraqi-German" 200bed hospital in Baghdad.





Baghdad ibn sina hospital, steady progress










Karbala, Zain al-abidin hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Islamic studies centre in Karbala, funded by the Imam Hussain administration 










Baghdad, new church being constructed in Ghadeer district. 





Babel, Hilla. Imam Hussain cultural centre 






University of Baghdad dormitories. 4 buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Progress ion the Karbala stadium. 
















Sinbula stadium in Diwaniyah 









Baghdad, Sadr city stadium










Nasseriyah stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Baghdad Tajiyat stadium 60k capacity 






Karbala exhibition centre 









Karbala,feminist culture centre. 





Babylon provincial councel. 





Kirkuk municipality 










Baghdad Iraqi commission for computers and informatics, approved

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

This is going to be interesting. Baghdad general secretariat one of my favorite buildings. Finally some work on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1000

Baghdad set to get first female mayor | Middle East Eye

Zekra Alwach is being seen as a highly-skilled technocrat who has worked at Ministry of Higher Education

Baghdad is to get its first ever female mayor, a government spokesman said on Saturday.

Zekra alwach, a civil engineer and director general of the ministry of higher education, will become the first female to be given such a post in Iraq when she begins work tomorrow, a government spokesperson said.

Alwach will be the only female mayor of any Arab League capital.

As mayor - the most important administrative position in the capital - Alwach will deal directly with Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi and will have similar prerogatives to that of a cabinet minister.

The role, however, is a difficult one. Alwach will take office at a time of rampant corruption, economic difficulty and conflict with the country currently struggling to fight off Islamic State militants who control vast swathes of western Iraq.

Alwach, who holds a doctorate in engineering, is seen as a technocrat and is not regarded as having any political affiliation, in an otherwise highly fraught political climate.

"Abadi sacked the [former] mayor Naim Aboub and named Dr Zekra Alwach to replace him," government spokesperson Rafed Juburi said. 

Aboub's removal was not designed as a punishment, Juburi added, although Aboub was regularly accused on social media and by Baghdad residents as incompetent, the spokesman added.

He made headlines in March 2014 when he described his city, beset by brutal sectarian violence and rife with corruption, as "more beautiful than New York and Dubai".

"Aboub is a clown. Abadi should have sacked him from the start," Yasser Saffar, a Baghdad baker, told AFP. "All his statements were ridiculous."

Alwach's appointment is a breakthrough for gender equality in Iraq, where human rights groups have long complained of widespread discrimination and violence against women.

According to a UN report last year, at least a quarter of Iraqi women aged over 12 are illiterate and just 14 percent enter the workplace.

While the constitution reserves 25 percent of parliamentary seats for women, only two ministers out of the country’s 29 are headed by women.

- See more at: Baghdad set to get first female mayor | Middle East Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq signs contract to build $11 billion petrochemical factory in Basrah. Investment by shell. Expected to produce in $1 billion a year in profit.

Also, one of the worlds largest sugar factory has opened in Babylon, producing 900k tons of sugar per year. Enough to cover Iraq's growing demand.














Baghdad. Building for technology and information











Karbala, school for orphans built by the Imam Hussain administration.











Najaf mall and hotel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583347192393531392


----------



## bozorgmehr

Go Go Go Iraq... once you have chased away the beheaer organ eaters you will build up and prosper.... I pray

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

*Hanwha wins additional $2.12 billion construction deal in Iraq*

Hanwha Group, the nation's 10th-largest conglomerate, said Monday its building affiliate has clinched a $2.12 billion order to build infrastructure for a new city in Iraq.

Under the agreement with Iraq's National Investment Commission (NIC), Hanwha Engineering & Construction will build the social infrastructure ― including some 300 schools, hospitals, police stations and firehouses ― in Bismayah in southeast Baghdad.

This follows from a previous deal the company made in Iraq in 2012, when Hanwha Engineering won the $8 billion Bismayah New City Project, the biggest urban development project in Iraq. 

The Bismayah construction project is expected to be completed in 2019, according the company.

"Hanwha Engineering has won over $10 billion worth of orders from the Iraqi project alone, taking the lead in rebuilding the war-torn nation," said a company official in a statement. 

Kim Seung-yeon, Hanwha Group chairman, has been sparing no effort to make the project a success. Since the construction started, despite the sporadic civil wars in Iraq, Kim has visited the Middle Eastern country three times.

Dr. Sami R. Al Araji, the NIC chairman, was quoted in a statement saying he thanked the company's workers who faithfully honored the construction project instead of fleeing the nation.

Based on mutual trust built during the current construction projects Hanwha Engineering will be well positioned for more business opportunities in Iraq, which plans to build more new cities like Bismayah.

Hanwha wins additional $2.12 billion construction deal in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

*Baghdad Shiite pilgrimage draws record crowd*

A record crowd of more than 10 million Shiite worshippers visited the shrine dedicated to Imam Musa Kadhim in Baghdad over the past week, a spokesman for the site said Thursday.

The annual pilgrimage climaxed with mass prayers Thursday after a week that saw millions of faithful march to the northern neighborhood of Kadhimiyah, where the shrine is located.

"The number of people this year exceeded 10 million over a period of five days to a week. This is the highest number, it is unprecedented," Amer al-Anbari told AFP.

Kadhim, the seventh of 12 revered imams in Shiite Islam, died in 799 AD. The commemoration has in recent years turned into a huge event that brings the Iraqi capital to a standstill for days.

The Arbaeen pilgrimage marking the death of another imam, Hussein, drew 17.5 million people to the southern city of Karbala in December, according to official figures.

Baghdad Shiite pilgrimage draws record crowd: spokesman | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Nouri al-Maliki (C) attends a ceremony honoring fighters of the group who died during their fight against the Islamic State, in Baghdad, Feb. 21, 2015. (photo by REUTERS/Ahmed Saad)

*Iraq’s missing money*
Iraq is passing through a dangerous phase. There is a lot of waste and corruption and little transparency in state institutions. The security situation is deteriorating. And lately, there has been negative information about Iraqi officials responsible for the oil revenues during the last years. This has led to the dangerous situation that Iraq is [now] in.

*Summary: Amid the deteriorating economy and the drop in oil revenues, a huge chunk of the federal budget seems to have disappeared, most of it reportedly lost under former Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki.
Author Walid Khoudouri Posted May 19, 2015
TranslatorRani Geha
Original Article اقرا المقال الأصلي باللغة العربية*​
It was shown that during the first week of May, the Iraqi parliament received, all at once, the final accounts of the eight years of the rule of former Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki for the 2006-13 period to “review and approve them.” This means that the previous years’ accounts had not been reviewed or approved. And parliament is now being asked to approve them all at once after Maliki lost the prime minister post. The move to approve all the past years’ final accounts is considered an illegal act according to the norms of parliamentary systems and traditions. The main role of the legislative branch is to review and approve the previous year’s accounts, and then approve the new year’s budget submitted to parliament by the government or the executive branch. This is already provided for in the Iraqi constitution.

Earlier this year, parliament member Magda Tamimi declared that she was preparing studies indicating that hundreds of billions of dollars are missing from the state’s annual budgets during Maliki’s reign. Tamimi has access to state financial figures because she has been a member of the parliamentary Finance Committee during the current and previous sessions. She is conducting a study on corruption in state institutions.

State budgets for the years between 2006 and 2013 were submitted, but not the budget for 2014. This is not strange, since the parliament at the time did not agree on the 2014 budget. And there was no budget for that year, which means that it is not possible to calculate and audit the budget of that year.

Now there is fear that the major political blocs in parliament would agree to approve at the time all the final accounts for the past years and issue parliamentary resolutions in this regard. Sabah al-Saadi, a former member of the Parliamentary Integrity Committee, reportedly said that the budgets of the past years “have been spent but there is no reconstruction of infrastructure, no investments, no fixing of the electricity, no housing, and no solution to the water scarcity or other problems. ... The budgets that were spent from 2006 to 2012 amounted to $614 billion. That is in addition to the 2013 budget, for a total of $727 billion. This is enough money to build a completely new Iraq.” It is also noteworthy that the Iraqi parliament has failed to approve the 2014 budget and has returned it several times to the Council of Ministers to make amendments because of the presence of many irregularities.

The loss of hundreds of billions of dollars a year — in light of the extreme poverty that the country is still suffering from — is a major scandal. According to statements by current senior officials, there were many “spacemen” during Maliki’s rule. “Spacemen” are individuals that get registered as employees in the civil and military institutions but who do not show up for work or perform any work in official bodies while getting paid their monthly salaries. The top official in the state and the commander of the armed forces throughout this period was Maliki.

This information raises many questions, including: Will the chairman of the finance committee in parliament, Ahmad Chalabi, seek to obtain the approval of the parliament Speaker Salim al-Jabouri to start an investigation into this matter? Will the matter be discussed in public hearings of the finance committee and in the presence of media and civil society organizations? In the absence of transparency, who is the ultimate beneficiary of these billions of dollars? Are they only Iraqi politicians, or was a large part of the money transferred to neighboring countries — especially Iran and Syria — to help those two countries bypass the international embargo imposed on them?

If the money were sent to only some politicians, this means local politicians have accumulated huge funds, which they can use in future political campaigns to return to power. If the money was transferred to neighboring countries, it means that the previous government paid for its survival throughout the period by helping Iran spread its regional influence and by helping the Syrian regime stay in power.



Read more: Iraq’s missing money - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Solomon2

Today in Mesopotamia
Daily commentary on Iraqi affairs and the surrounding neighborhood by an Iraqi in Washington

Tuesday, February 16, 2016
Federal Oil Ministry includes KRG exports in January figures

Something is different. The Federal Oil Ministry today included oil produced and exported by the KRG via Ceyhan in it's production and export figures for January. The addition brought the total production figure to a nice and juicy 4,775,000 bpd! This was not the case in previous statements since the collapse of the last oil/budget agreement. Last month's statement, for example, stated that: "Oil exports via Ceyhan port are suspended because the agreed amounts have not been delivered by the Kurdistan Region Government"

Could this mean that a new deal has been struck? Or is Baghdad just messing with Erbil?


----------



## Malik Alashter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*Dismay, poetry as home of Jew who helped found modern Iraq is destroyed*
Tourism Ministry, historians and a poet decry demolition of 100-year-old villa of Sir Sassoon Eskell

BY JTA AND DOV LIEBER August 12, 2016, 10:47 pm 



Sir Sassoon Eskell (center, in fez) sits directly on the left of King Faisal I of Iraq (with dark beard) in Baghdad in a photo from the 1920s. (Wikimedia Commons)

The 100-year-old home of Iraq’s first finance minister, Sir Sassoon Eskell, has been bulldozed, even though it was earmarked for preservation as a historical monument.

The 19th-century villa of the respected Jewish minister was destroyed so that the site could be handed over to a developer, under the authority of the Baghdad municipality.

*An official in Iraq’s Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities slammed the move as a “violation” of the law, and several Iraqi intellectuals decried the demolition of the historical building as indicative of corruption under Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi.
*
Eskell, who was born into an aristocratic Baghdadi Jewish family in 1860, was instrumental in founding the Iraqi government’s laws and financial infrastructure.




Sir Sassoon Eskell, a Baghdadi Jew who served as Iraq’s first finance minister and was a key player in the founding of the early kingdom. (Courtesy: wikipedia)

Eskell, who died in 1932, is held by many in the country in high esteem as a patriot and an accomplished civil servant.

“Seen in the context of the urban history, heritage and architecture of Baghdad, the demolition of the Sasson residence is a catastrophe,” Adel al-Ardawi, a historian specializing in Iraqi heritage, was quoted by Israel’s Maariv newspaper as saying on Thursday. “If the rule of law were a reality, the people responsible for changing Iraq with such actions would’ve been harshly punished.”




Rubble of the destroyed home of Sir Sassoon Eskell (AlMada TV screenshot)

The villa, located on a desirable riverbank street, was sold to a developer who had it torn down to make room for a high-rise apartment complex, according to Maariv.

Nabil al-Rube’I, an Iraqi historian specializing in the history of Babylonian Jewry, told the newspaper that “the news of the demolition was received [in Baghdad] with great sadness,” adding: “Every Iraqi intellectual, or even just anyone interested in the country’s past, knows who Yechezkel Sassoon was.”

He sarcastically added: “I would like to thank our country, our government and its institutions for its honoring, with the demolition, of Sassoon’s great contribution as a devoted civil servant who acted in good faith and honesty with public funds.”

Heritage sites of all stripes have been neglected and plundered in Iraq since the overthrow in 2003 of the dictatorship of Saddam Hussein, who had ruled the country since 1979. But “this is especially true for Jewish sites,” al-Rube’I said.

The demolition moved a young poet, Mohammed al-Rakabi, to write a protest poem, which was shared online.

“Sassoon, your abode is in our heart. Love remains and will not die in chains. He you been born in a country that recognizes its founders, it would not have given rise to ignoramuses turned masters,” reads the poem.

Iraq’s tourism ministry blamed the municipality for the demolition, which the ministry said the city approved illegally.

Eskell, who is buried in Paris, attended the Alliance Jewish high school in Ottoman-ruled Baghdad until his father, lawyer Ezra Sasson, sent him to Istanbul to complete a law degree. He spoke Greek, German, French, Latin and English and served as an interpreter for the Baghdad district administration, landing a senior position at the water administration service before his election in 1908 to the city council as an alderman.

Favored by the Ottoman rulers of Iraq, he served for two terms before he was appointed a special advisor to the agricultural and trade ministry and later, when he was 61, as finance minister. He died 11 years later, while still presiding as the chairman of the local parliament’s finance committee. His private library was at one point one of Iraq’s finest but it was plundered and the collection was lost after 2003.

The Baghdad municipality, announcing the imminent demolition of his home a week ago, said in a press release that it was “not a heritage site according to the book of the heritage department.”

“The home was constructed 100 years ago on Rashid Street, in central Baghdad, and is presently granted to a citizen to invest in,” the statement continued, stressing that “the investment is done in accordance with the law.”




Sir Sassoon Eskell, a Baghdadi Jew who served as Iraq’s first finance minister and was a key player in the founding of the early kingdom. (Courtesy: wikipedia)

But Sa’id Hamza, head of the investigation department of heritage sites within the ministry, accused the municipality of “violating the law” by giving away the home for investment.

“Who in Baghdad’s municipality considered the home to not be a heritage site?” he asked.

Hamza added that Eskell’s home was composed of two parts: one that was meant to be handed over to the Finance Ministry, and another that was supposed to be returned to his scion Albert Sassoon Eskell.

Eskell, who was knighted by King George V in 1923, was a key figure in the founding the Iraqi state in 1920, and served five terms as the country’s finance minister. He also served as the deputy for Baghdad in the first parliament of the Kingdom, and was reelected to all successive parliaments until his death.

When Winston Churchill convened the Cairo conference in 1921 to discuss what would become Iraq, Jordan and Israel, Eskell was one of two Iraqis sent to determine the fate of his country and choose its king.

Eskell was so well-regarded for his strict managerial ethic, with employees, officials and even King Faisal, that his last name has been transformed into a verb meaning “to be strict in holding people to account for their actions,” Assabah al-Jadeed reported.

The famed English writer Gertrude Bell wrote admiringly of Eskell’s personality and political talents.




Photo taken at the 1921 Cairo Conference. Seated: from right: Winston Churchill, Herbert Samuel. Standing first row: from left: Gertrude Bell, Sir Sassoon Eskell, Field Marshal Edmund Allenby, Jafar Pasha al-Askari. (Courtesy: wikipedia)

“The man I do love is Sasun Eff. [Eskell] and he is by far the ablest man in the Council. A little rigid, he takes the point of view of the constitutional lawyer and doesn’t make quite enough allowance for the primitive conditions of the ‘Iraq, but he is genuine and disinterested to the core. He has not only real ability but also wide experience and I feel touched and almost ashamed by the humility with which he seeks — and is guided by — my advice,” Bell wrote in 1920.


----------



## Muhammed45

*BISMAYAH: IRAQ’S LARGEST DEVELOPMENT PROJECT*






Ten kilometers southeast of Baghdad, just off the Baghdad-Kut highway, a whole new city is under construction. 100,000 residential units are planned to accommodate around 600,000 Iraqis in the biggest development project Iraq has ever seen. The project has received praise from numerous Iraqi figures, including former Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, who described it as a “dream” which “reflects our hope to provide housing units for all the Iraqi people who were deprived of their right to live in decent housing.”

The National Investment Commission (NIC) of Iraq is developing the Bismayah New City Project, with design and construction being handled by one of Korea’s leading engineering and construction companies, Hanwha E&C Corporation. A host of companies have been delegated different roles on the project. A gas-fired, 3,000-megawatt plant is currently being built by the Turkish Enka Insaat company, with the company’s chairman Sinan Tara quoted as saying that it would be financed by Mass Global and some Iraqi lenders. Hanwha E&C are currently building 14 sub-plants for the production of different construction materials including precast concrete.

The city will come equipped with all the necessary amenities, including schools, law enforcement and sports facilities . Bismayah is spread across a total area of 1,830 hectares, and will contain a sprawling infra-network, which will include a good supply of electricity and water, and a water & sewage treatment plant. The new city will also have a well-constructed road network, which will be linked to the nearby highway, connecting Bismayah to the nearby capital. Residential units will come in two types: traditional (living room is independent of the other rooms); and modern (kitchen and living room are interconnected). The units will also come in three different sizes: 100m2, 120m2, and 140m2. The price per square meter is uniform across the units at 630 USD/m2.

Most aspects of Bismayah project are unique in Iraq, including the availability of financing. Smaller scale housing projects have been built across Iraq, especially in the north, but had traditional Iraqi financing – one hundred percent cash. Bismayah is different, offering western economy style mortgage options. Take the 100m2 unit as an example. The unit costs 63,000 USD. Iraqi consumers will have the following four options for purchase:

These financing options make it affordable for citizens to purchase their own home without having to go through the traditional route of borrowing from friends and family. Given that the banking system in Iraq is maturing at a slow pace, mortgages are not yet available and so this is an attractive option.

The first 10,000 units are expected to be completed towards the end of 2015. However, while Hanwha appears to be on track to meet its targets, the Iraqi government, which is tasked with building the utilities infrastructure, including electricity and water, appears to be falling behind. Bismayah represents a crucial test of Iraq’s ability to successfully coordinate and implement a major infrastructure development project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

The bridge in Basra, first suspension bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Solomon2 said:


> *Dismay, poetry as home of Jew who helped found modern Iraq is destroyed*
> Tourism Ministry, historians and a poet decry demolition of 100-year-old villa of Sir Sassoon Eskell
> 
> BY JTA AND DOV LIEBER August 12, 2016, 10:47 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Sassoon Eskell (center, in fez) sits directly on the left of King Faisal I of Iraq (with dark beard) in Baghdad in a photo from the 1920s. (Wikimedia Commons)
> 
> The 100-year-old home of Iraq’s first finance minister, Sir Sassoon Eskell, has been bulldozed, even though it was earmarked for preservation as a historical monument.
> 
> The 19th-century villa of the respected Jewish minister was destroyed so that the site could be handed over to a developer, under the authority of the Baghdad municipality.
> 
> *An official in Iraq’s Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities slammed the move as a “violation” of the law, and several Iraqi intellectuals decried the demolition of the historical building as indicative of corruption under Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi.
> *
> Eskell, who was born into an aristocratic Baghdadi Jewish family in 1860, was instrumental in founding the Iraqi government’s laws and financial infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Sassoon Eskell, a Baghdadi Jew who served as Iraq’s first finance minister and was a key player in the founding of the early kingdom. (Courtesy: wikipedia)
> 
> Eskell, who died in 1932, is held by many in the country in high esteem as a patriot and an accomplished civil servant.
> 
> “Seen in the context of the urban history, heritage and architecture of Baghdad, the demolition of the Sasson residence is a catastrophe,” Adel al-Ardawi, a historian specializing in Iraqi heritage, was quoted by Israel’s Maariv newspaper as saying on Thursday. “If the rule of law were a reality, the people responsible for changing Iraq with such actions would’ve been harshly punished.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubble of the destroyed home of Sir Sassoon Eskell (AlMada TV screenshot)
> 
> The villa, located on a desirable riverbank street, was sold to a developer who had it torn down to make room for a high-rise apartment complex, according to Maariv.
> 
> Nabil al-Rube’I, an Iraqi historian specializing in the history of Babylonian Jewry, told the newspaper that “the news of the demolition was received [in Baghdad] with great sadness,” adding: “Every Iraqi intellectual, or even just anyone interested in the country’s past, knows who Yechezkel Sassoon was.”
> 
> He sarcastically added: “I would like to thank our country, our government and its institutions for its honoring, with the demolition, of Sassoon’s great contribution as a devoted civil servant who acted in good faith and honesty with public funds.”
> 
> Heritage sites of all stripes have been neglected and plundered in Iraq since the overthrow in 2003 of the dictatorship of Saddam Hussein, who had ruled the country since 1979. But “this is especially true for Jewish sites,” al-Rube’I said.
> 
> The demolition moved a young poet, Mohammed al-Rakabi, to write a protest poem, which was shared online.
> 
> “Sassoon, your abode is in our heart. Love remains and will not die in chains. He you been born in a country that recognizes its founders, it would not have given rise to ignoramuses turned masters,” reads the poem.
> 
> Iraq’s tourism ministry blamed the municipality for the demolition, which the ministry said the city approved illegally.
> 
> Eskell, who is buried in Paris, attended the Alliance Jewish high school in Ottoman-ruled Baghdad until his father, lawyer Ezra Sasson, sent him to Istanbul to complete a law degree. He spoke Greek, German, French, Latin and English and served as an interpreter for the Baghdad district administration, landing a senior position at the water administration service before his election in 1908 to the city council as an alderman.
> 
> Favored by the Ottoman rulers of Iraq, he served for two terms before he was appointed a special advisor to the agricultural and trade ministry and later, when he was 61, as finance minister. He died 11 years later, while still presiding as the chairman of the local parliament’s finance committee. His private library was at one point one of Iraq’s finest but it was plundered and the collection was lost after 2003.
> 
> The Baghdad municipality, announcing the imminent demolition of his home a week ago, said in a press release that it was “not a heritage site according to the book of the heritage department.”
> 
> “The home was constructed 100 years ago on Rashid Street, in central Baghdad, and is presently granted to a citizen to invest in,” the statement continued, stressing that “the investment is done in accordance with the law.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Sassoon Eskell, a Baghdadi Jew who served as Iraq’s first finance minister and was a key player in the founding of the early kingdom. (Courtesy: wikipedia)
> 
> But Sa’id Hamza, head of the investigation department of heritage sites within the ministry, accused the municipality of “violating the law” by giving away the home for investment.
> 
> “Who in Baghdad’s municipality considered the home to not be a heritage site?” he asked.
> 
> Hamza added that Eskell’s home was composed of two parts: one that was meant to be handed over to the Finance Ministry, and another that was supposed to be returned to his scion Albert Sassoon Eskell.
> 
> Eskell, who was knighted by King George V in 1923, was a key figure in the founding the Iraqi state in 1920, and served five terms as the country’s finance minister. He also served as the deputy for Baghdad in the first parliament of the Kingdom, and was reelected to all successive parliaments until his death.
> 
> When Winston Churchill convened the Cairo conference in 1921 to discuss what would become Iraq, Jordan and Israel, Eskell was one of two Iraqis sent to determine the fate of his country and choose its king.
> 
> Eskell was so well-regarded for his strict managerial ethic, with employees, officials and even King Faisal, that his last name has been transformed into a verb meaning “to be strict in holding people to account for their actions,” Assabah al-Jadeed reported.
> 
> The famed English writer Gertrude Bell wrote admiringly of Eskell’s personality and political talents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken at the 1921 Cairo Conference. Seated: from right: Winston Churchill, Herbert Samuel. Standing first row: from left: Gertrude Bell, Sir Sassoon Eskell, Field Marshal Edmund Allenby, Jafar Pasha al-Askari. (Courtesy: wikipedia)
> 
> “The man I do love is Sasun Eff. [Eskell] and he is by far the ablest man in the Council. A little rigid, he takes the point of view of the constitutional lawyer and doesn’t make quite enough allowance for the primitive conditions of the ‘Iraq, but he is genuine and disinterested to the core. He has not only real ability but also wide experience and I feel touched and almost ashamed by the humility with which he seeks — and is guided by — my advice,” Bell wrote in 1920.


That is capitalism it doesn't care about heritage.

Mr. Sasson is a respected man among Iraqis for his work he is way better than many Iraqis today who steal their country any way we talk about Iraqi noble man regardless his religion.

In my holly city " NAJAF ALASHRAF " we still have an ally called the jewish ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Baghdad mall has been opened today

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

TheCamelGuy said:


> Baghdad mall has been opened today



Beautiful man, it's nice to see Iraq recovering and going straight into development. Wish you guys peace and prosperity. Iraq will be something else 20 years from now, looking forward to that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Falcon29 said:


> Beautiful man, it's nice to see Iraq recovering and going straight into development. Wish you guys peace and prosperity. Iraq will be something else 20 years from now, looking forward to that day.



The real development that is needed is not directly visible, corruption. Recently it was discovered that some government employees in Mosul channeled millions of dollars to IS financing them internally straight from the gov.

As for the mall it is nice for sure though Baghdad being a big city has very bad infrastructure of every type (transport, electricity, IT, water). I will visit in a few months for the first since a decade ago, will leave an update on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

TheCamelGuy said:


> The real development that is needed is not directly visible, corruption. Recently it was discovered that some government employees in Mosul channeled millions of dollars to IS financing them internally straight from the gov.
> 
> As for the mall it is nice for sure though Baghdad being a big city has very bad infrastructure of every type (transport, electricity, IT, water). I will visit in a few months for the first since a decade ago, will leave an update on that.



That sucks, although you can't expect no corruption coming out of a war. Definitely update us on the situation and stay safe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deliorman

Iraq has a huge potential for development with the huge resources they have, their location and history. If they manage to fight corruption, to invest more in education, to bring stability and security back Iraq can prosper. Unfortunately most leaderships in the Muslim world are blind and incompetent and the potential is wasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Solomon2 said:


> SALAM AL-ASKARI: 'THE PHYSICS OF THE 20TH CENTURY IS JEWISH'
> *Iraqi cleric praises Jews, says Muslims seen as ‘world’s headache’*
> *Shiite clergyman calls on Muslims to imitate Jews, who 'were killed and burned' by the Nazis, but emerged to win 'respect of the world through science'*
> By TOI STAFF September 22, 2017, 6:26 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi cleric Sheikh Salam Al-Askari gives a sermon on August 28, 2017 praising Jews. (Screenshot/MEMRI)
> 
> 
> An Iraqi cleric recently praised the Jewish people for having emerged from the Holocaust following World War II and managed to win the “respect of the world through science,” while Muslims are seen as having become “the world’s headache.”
> 
> In a sermon posted to YouTube last month titled “Don’t Be Mad. Strong Words. Imitate the Jews in This,” and translated this week by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), Shiite cleric Salam Al-Askari said that after suffering in Europe during the Holocaust, where “Nazis killed and burned them” and they were “killed in droves,” the Jews, he said, “put their greatest minds into science” and “made the entire world kneel before them, and accept and respect the Jewish nation.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a departure from much of the content translated from Arabic by MEMRI, rife with statements from religious officials and others attacking Jews and Israel, and accusing them of being behind a host of disasters, the sermon shows the cleric listing what he describes as Jewish achievements, including the invention of acetone and nuclear power, and describing how the Jews “won over” Europe.
> 
> “The Jews suffered,” he said. “The Nazis killed and burned them. They were brought in groups to special places, where they were gassed and they suffocated and died. The Jews were killed in droves. They wanted to emigrate but some European countries banned the Jews from entering. ‘We will not accept them,’ they said. They were tormented in Germany… Today, when our countries suffer, the youth emigrate to Europe. But back then, Europe shut its doors to the Jews.”
> 
> Al-Askari continued, later in the sermon: “What tipped the balance in WWII in favor of the Allies were the two bombs that were dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki in Japan. You’ve all heard about this, right? This bomb that terrified the world was manufactured by Jewish minds. It was designed by the minds of Jewish physicists. Europe declared officially: ‘We need the Jewish nation,'” he said, according to the MEMRI translation.
> 
> Turning to the Muslim nation, the cleric referred to an article he said was published by a European writer questioning what would happen should Muslims “be removed from the face of the earth.”
> 
> The conclusion of the article, al-Askari said, “was that if Muslims were removed from the face of the Earth, there would be no more headaches in the world – no bombings, no bribery, no plundering, and no kidnapping.”
> 
> “We are two billion Muslims in the world. How many Jews are there worldwide? 17 million. 17 million… There are more people in central and southern Iraq. That is the number of the Jews in the whole world,” he went on.
> 
> “How many Nobel prizes in the field of science have they won, and how many have we won, in the last century?” he asked.
> 
> “We, with almost two billion Muslims, have won 10 Nobel prizes in a hundred years. They number 17 million, and how many prizes have they won in the past hundred years? 200. They have won 200 prizes, 50-60 of them in physics alone. In other words, if we were to say that the physics of the 20th century is Jewish, nobody could call it an exaggeration.”


If you quote MEMRI, don't expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## damm1t

TheCamelGuy said:


> Baghdad mall has been opened today



Looks like a MarkAntalya copy.. Who built it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

damm1t said:


> Looks like a MarkAntalya copy.. Who built it?



Turkish company I think


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

I wish our Iraqi brothers and sisters all the best and hope they recover fron the hell imposed on them. I have a VERY soft spot in my heart for the Iraqis as they are the REAL victims of american atrocities. I hope they rise powerfully from this INSHALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Mhmoud said:


> If you quote MEMRI, don't expect to be taken seriously.


In over a decade of quoting MEMRI translations only one instance of an error was discovered: when @Ceylal, who was familiar with the dialects and accents, pronounced that a video MEMRI translated had been re-dubbed and thus MEMRI had been fooled. So MEMRI seems to be very accurate.


----------



## Solomon2

*The Islamic State’s toxic farewell: Environmental sabotage and chronic disease*

By Tamer El-Ghobashy and and Joby Warrick February 4 





A dried sulfur spill, caused by a factory fire set by ISIS fighters, extends from a wall around the plant to the road on Jan. 18 in Qayyarah, Iraq. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)

QAYYARAH, Iraq — Like any typical 15-year-old, Ahmed Jassim stays glued to his smartphone, watching music videos and playing games. In his family’s modest living room with dark concrete walls, the light from the phone’s screen illuminates his handsome but gaunt face.

But unlike his peers, Ahmed doesn’t go outside to play soccer or fly kites. Simple activities tire him out quickly because his heart is permanently damaged, the result of inhaling the smoke that blanketed this town of farmers and shepherds after Islamic State militants ignited nearby oil wells.

“He hates life. He just hates life,” his mother, Rehab Fayad, said wistfully. “It’s affected him not just physically, but psychologically.”

The militants detonated 25 oil wells in a desperate and ultimately unsuccessful effort to defend their terrain against Iraqi security forces in 2016 and wreck a prized national asset. For nine months, a thick, blinding cloud of smoke engulfed Qayyarah and the villages that surround it, turning people’s skin and sheep’s coats black from soot.

The Islamic State footprint on Iraq’s environment may be unprecedented and permanent, with a toxic legacy that includes wide-scale cattle deaths, fields that no longer yield edible crops and chronic breathing complications in children and the elderly, doctors and experts said.

Up to 2 million barrels of oil were lost — either burned or spilled —between June 2016 and March 2017, when firefighters put out the final blaze, according to a U.N. report citing Iraq’s Oil Ministry. Environmental experts worry that much of the oil has seeped into the groundwater and the nearby Tigris River — a lifeline for millions of Iraqis stretching more than 1,000 miles to Baghdad and beyond.

The militants also torched a sulfur plant north of Qayyarah, spewing 35,000 tons of the stinging substance into the air, the United Nations said. Reportedly containing one of the largest sulfur stockpiles in the world, the plant was set ablaze in part to help hold off Iraqi security forces, according to human rights and environmental experts.

Still unknown is the full extent of the impact. Studies into the long-term health effects have been halting, with Iraq’s government putting greater urgency on rebuilding, resettling displaced people and the clearing of explosives. 

“The effect of what happened here will be felt for many years and decades, and the worst of it hasn’t even shown up yet,” said Abdelmeneim Tabbour, the head of Qayyarah’s health department. “The government has other priorities.”

[video]
ISIS fled this Iraqi town, but left behind highly toxic oil fires
The Post’s Tamer El-Ghobashy went to Qayyarah, Iraq, where fleeing ISIS fighters set off oil wells that burned for months. Residents are still plagued. (Tamer El-Ghobashy, Joyce Lee/The Washington Post)

U.S. officials who have monitored the destruction say that it recalls the environmental damage done to Kuwait by Iraqi President Saddam Hussein’s forces when they set fire to the country’s oil fields in 1991. But unlike in Kuwait, the toxins emitted around Qayyarah have settled over populated areas and farmers’ fields. Qayyarah and the surrounding villages and settlements that abut the oil fields are home to about 100,000 people, according to the last census in 2011.

The fires in Qayyarah were an especially stark case, but the Islamic State carried out a variety of environmental sabotage and degradation that blight a vast area, extending north to Iraq’s Hamrin Mountains and west to the farms and oil fields that line the Euphrates River near the Syrian city of Deir al-Zour.

_[Graphic: How the Islamic State is using scorched-earth tactics as it retreats ]_

“The damage on the Syrian side is right in the country’s breadbasket, and [the Islamic State] contaminated it through industrial practices and deliberate sabotage,” said a U.S. official who closely tracked the destruction over the past three years. The official spoke on the condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the issue publicly.

“You’ve got trenches filled with oil, oil spilled into the river, and soot from burning oil contaminating the fields,” the official said. “All of it makes it harder for the next leaders to govern, or even to provide clean food and water.”

*‘Pure nihilism’*
“We went through a disaster,” said Ramadan Mahjoub, the head of Qayyarah Hospital, recalling the days and months the smoke covered the area.

Children and the elderly rushed to the hospital with breathing problems, up to 600 in a three-hour period, said Ali Farraj, an internal medicine specialist. After the sulfur plant was burned, the cases became more severe, involving skin rashes, severe bronchitis and suffocation deaths, he said.





Ahmed Jassim sits inside his home in Qayyarah, Iraq, scrolling through his Facebook page. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)

For months, children playing outside or waiting for a handout from passing Iraqi troops had faces caked with soot. Dead sheep and cows littered fields and roadsides. 

“The level of disregard by the Islamic State was pure nihilism,” said Wim Zwijnenburg, a Dutch researcher and co-author of “Living Under a Black Sky,” a report on environmental destruction in Iraq, sponsored by Pax, a Netherlands-based nonprofit organization. “The burning of the sulfur factory was a real case of using environmental damage as a weapon of war.”

Ahmed was 13 when he awoke one humid September night choking from the toxic air. His face and legs were swollen, and he complained to his mother that he couldn’t breathe.

His mother rushed him to a nearby clinic run by Doctors Without Borders, the French aid group, where they discovered that fluid was collecting in his lungs. He was taken to a hospital in the Kurdish capital of Irbil, 65 miles to the north.

After he arrived at the hospital, Ahmed suffered a stroke. In a handwritten report given to Ahmed’s mother upon his release, doctors noted that he had suffered “severe heart failure,” possibly a result of his lungs expanding and putting pressure on his heart.

“He will live with this for the rest of his life,” his mother said.

Ahmed’s prospects for proper treatment are not good, and his chances of receiving psychological care for his trauma are even worse.

Qayyarah’s main hospital is still being repaired from the damage it sustained during the battle to evict the militants. The closest hospitals equipped to deal with delicate cases such as Ahmed’s are in Irbil and Baghdad — a lengthy and costly trip. Ahmed’s father is a municipal employee who does not receive a regular salary.

“We can only afford his heart medicine,” his mother said, adding that psychological care is out of the question.





Ibrahim and Yaseen al-Agedi, brothers, examine the land they farm in Ijhala, Iraq. They fear that when growing season arrives, the soil, dried from sulfur, will no longer produce crops. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)




In some areas of the Agedi brothers’ farm, grass still grows. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)




Other parts are dry. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)

*A toxic legacy*
In the village of Ijhala, an hour’s drive from Qayyarah’s center, farmers have struggled to grow their traditional crops of okra, tomatoes, cucumber and watermelon. Herds of sheep that once numbered up to 50 are now limited to about a dozen. 

“The smoke destroyed us; people are not working,” said Ibrahim al-Agedi, a 52-year-old farmer. The meager crops that do grow are useless. No one wants fruits and vegetables “that have been poisoned,” he said.

“Other cities and towns have had physical destruction when they were liberated,” Agedi said. “But none are going through what we are going through. Our land, our air and our water have been destroyed.”

For Agedi, the loss of income is compounded by the health issues afflicting him and his family. There are 16 children in his household, all with various respiratory ailments.

“I don’t have money to go to a doctor; I’d rather feed my children,” he said.

Instead, Agedi and others in his village rely on Amin Youssef, a 40-year-old nurse who treats people free in a humble one-room clinic. 






Nurse Amin Youssef examines Hamza, whose parents say he just had a febrile seizure, in Ijhala, Iraq. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)




Youssef looks for medicine for Hamza to prevent more seizures. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)




Hamza didn't cry when he was given an injection. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)

During a recent sandstorm that lasted several days, Youssef said he was seeing 100 patients a day with persistent coughs and difficulty breathing.

“This never happened before, and we can only guess that is a result of the smoke,” he said.

“I can only provide a simple service,” Youssef said, noting that many of the people he serves can’t afford the treatment they need. 

He blamed the Islamic State for the condition of his village.

“They claimed to be Muslims,” he said. “They left behind a symbol of their Islam: a toxic environment that will affect future generations.”

*An unknown future*
Mahjoub, the head of Qayyarah Hospital, said the long-term health concerns from the toxicity in the soil and water are many. He worries most about birth defects, cancer and malignant tumors.

Local and international experts say a sustained study of the contaminated area is urgently needed to prepare for future health effects and contain any spread of toxins. The United Nations said in a report last year that ongoing efforts to remediate the environmental impact of the 1991 Kuwait oil fires are expected to last until 2020.





Iraqi men and women wait for their prescriptions from the Qayyarah Hospital. (Alex Potter/For The Washington Post)

Saif al-Badr, a spokesman for Iraq’s Health and Environment Ministry, said the government is aware of the matter but is overwhelmed by the magnitude of the post-Islamic State reckoning — with land mines and mass graves receiving most of the attention.

Human rights groups that work in war-ravaged areas say environmental contamination from military conflict is a problem that is often far down the list of priorities for governments.

“With other threats, such as land mines, there are funding streams and a well-developed legal mechanism. There’s nothing like that for toxic remnants of war,” said Doug Weir, manager of the Toxic Remnants of War Project, a research organization based in Britain. “Most of the time, it’s just left to the affected state, where there are lots of competing needs.”

As usual, he said, the most vulnerable groups in society are also most likely to experience harm. 

“It’s children, it’s the elderly, it’s people with existing medical conditions,” he said. “At this stage in Iraq and Syria, there’s not enough data to know what’s safe.”

_Warrick reported from Washington. Mustafa Salim in Qayyarah contributed to this report._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

^^ Khilafa rats, close the mosques


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Solomon2 said:


> In over a decade of quoting MEMRI



Memri is a propaganda site funded by the Israeli government. The reason why no one has brought up the obvious mistakes is because they don't want to be bothered correcting your dumbass posts all the time.


----------



## Che palle

Very beautiful pictures. Hope to go there one day


----------



## SubWater

*Iran prepared to open $3bn LOC for Iraq reconstruction projects: Jahangiri*
Thu Mar 8, 2018 6:36AM

Home
Iran
Economy






Iranian First Vice President Es'haq Jahangiri (C) is welcomed by Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi (2nd L) at the airport in Baghdad on March 7, 2018.


Iran says it is ready to provide Iraq with a line of credit (LOC) worth up to three billion dollars to pave the way for the Iranian private sector’s active participation in the reconstruction of the neighboring country.

First Vice President Es’haq Jahangiri made the statement at a Wednesday meeting with Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi in Baghdad, saying the two sides should work to remove the restrictions in bilateral banking relations, which he said is the main obstacle to closer trade ties between the two nations.

Jahangiri, who is in Iraq at the head of a high-ranking politico-economic delegation for a three-day visit, hailed Iran-Iraq ties as “strategic,” noting that the many commonalities between the two nations can lay the groundwork for the promotion of bilateral economic ties.

Iran and Iraq need a “comprehensive roadmap” for their economic cooperation, which would serve as a basis for their business ties, the senior Iranian official added.

Jahangiri underlined the need for connecting Iran-Iraq railways, saying the route will enable Iraq to have access to the Central Asia and China and link Iran’s railway to the Mediterranean.





Iran's First Vice President Es'haq Jahangiri (L) and Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi shake hands in Baghdad on March 7, 2018. 
He also called for the promotion of cooperation with Iraq in other areas, including pharmaceuticals, energy and customs.

Abadi, for his part, hailed the historic ties of the Iraqi and Iranian nations and underlined the need for enhancement of mutual ties in all the political, cultural and economic arenas.

The Iraqi premier expressed gratitude for Iran’s role in the country’s reconstruction and noted that the Iranian private sector has made significant investments in the process.

Iraq is reeling from Daesh’s three-year terror campaign, which has taken a heavy toll on the country’s infrastructure and economy.

Iraqi armed forces, backed by Iranian military advisors, fully liberated their homeland from Daesh terrorists last December.
http://www.presstv.com/DetailFr/2018/03/08/554736/Iran-Iraq-Jahangiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

*April 2018 Large Drop In Violence In Iraq *

http://musingsoniraq.blogspot.ca/2018/05/april-2018-large-drop-in-violence-in.html


----------



## Hindustani78

*BAGHDAD *— In the middle of Baghdad’s busy commercial neighborhood of Karrada, where most retail outlets sell home appliances, shoppers can now also buy handguns and semi-automatic rifles legally for the first time in decades.

After the toppling of Saddam Hussein in 2003, illegal weapons trade flourished across the country. Looted guns from ransacked police stations and military bases were sold in streets and public areas to residents seeking to protect themselves in a state that was largely lawless.

The authorities have since been battling to curb illegal weapon sales and the government has stepped up efforts to control gun ownership through regulation.

The latest initiative came into force this summer and allows citizens to own and carry handguns, semi-automatic rifles and other assault weapons after obtaining official authorization and an identity card that also details the individual’s weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Iraq makes 'great progress' in selecting compromise candidates for president, prime minister*



Former Iraqi President Fuad Masum, center, leaves the presidency headquarters in the peace palace after the inauguration ceremony for the newly elected Iraqi President Barham Salih, center left, in Baghdad, Iraq, Wednesday, Oct. 3, 2018. Iraq’s new president takes office ... more >
Guy Taylor - The Washington Times - Wednesday, October 3, 2018

Don’t look now, but democratic politics is in full bloom in Baghdad.

Fifteen years after President George W. Bush faced derision for seeking to implant by force a representative democracy in the heart of the Middle East, Iraq’s political class has just navigated a major — albeit messy — transition of executive power in which popularly elected parties engaged in horse-trading to produce moderate, compromise candidates for president and prime minister.

“Iraq is starting a new phase, a new era,” Iraqi Foreign Ministry spokesman Ahmed Mahjoub said Wednesday, a day after the Iraqi parliament broke months of deadlock after an inconclusive May election to select Barham Salih, a British-educated Kurdish engineer well-known to Washington, as president, and veteran Shiite politician Adel Abdul-Mahdi as prime minister.

*SEE ALSO: Despite independence referendum, Kurds lack clout, international backing to carve out own state*

In a political landscape riven by sectarian tensions and the rivalry between Iran and the U.S. for influence, both men are considered reliable, middle-of-the-road choices.

“We have made great progress,” Mr. Mahjoub told reporters during a roundtable discussion at the Iraqi Embassy in Washington. “It was unexpected for things to go that smoothly,” he said. “The Iraqi people are very optimistic about these events and about these nominees.”

The Trump administration on Wednesday echoed his hopefulness.

“These are people that we know pretty well,” Secretary of State Mike Pompeo told reporters at the State Department. “They’ve been around the Iraqi government scene for some time.

“I’m very hopeful that we can continue to work with the Iraqi people and the soon-to-be-completely formed new Iraqi government to deliver against that,” Mr. Pompeo said.

The process wasn’t always pretty.

Mr. Salih discussed “building out” an “Iraqi government of national unity that was interested in the welfare and the future good fortunes for the Iraqi people,” though he expressed concern about Iranian interference in its neighbor’s internal affairs.

The issue of Iranian influence looms large. In addition to sharing a more than 900-mile border with Iran and hosting more than 2 million Iranian pilgrims annually to Shiite holy sites in Iraq, the Iraqi electricity sector depends heavily on Iranian natural gas.

Mr. Salih and Mr. Abdul-Mahdi face daunting tasks — not only of trying to jump-start Iraq’s badly damaged economy and healing searing ethnic tensions after four years of war with the Sunni extremist Islamic State group, but also of balancing relations with the U.S. and Iran.

Baghdad considers both to be allies, even as Washington seeks to isolate Iran and to crush its influence in the Middle East through renewed U.S. economic sanctions as part President Trump’s withdrawal from the 2015 Irannuclear accord.

*Iran’s hidden hand?*

Mr. Pompeo made no secret Wednesday of his frustration over what the administration describes as Iranian meddling in Iraq.

He blamed Tehran-backed proxies for recent attacks on American diplomatic posts there — including a rocket strike targeting the U.S. Consulate in the southern Iraqi city of Basra that prompted a withdrawal of U.S. personnel from the facility.

“We can see the hand of [Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei,] and his henchmen supporting these attacks,” said Mr. Pompeo, who suggested that the administration is weighing military strikes or some other form of retaliation against Iran-backed proxies in Iraq.

The issue is sticky for Baghdad, which denies the existence of such proxies.

“There are no forces or military groups in Iraq that receive orders from abroad, whether from Iran or from another country,” Mr. Mahjoub said. “I’m not aware of the source of the information that Secretary Pompeo has regarding the Iranian role in the threats against the U.S. Consulate in Basra.”

The Iraqi Foreign Ministry spokesman said recent protests and violence in the south were “a normal expression of democracy” and that Iraqi officials “regret that some riots happened and some facilities were attacked.” Many of the protests have centered on the region’s weak economy and the poor state of public services.

Mr. Mahjoub said he hopes Iraq can be “a bridge” between Washington and Tehran and urged U.S. diplomats to return quickly to the consulate in Basra, where Iran’s consulate was also recently attacked.

“Iraq doesn’t want to see the relationship between Iran and the United States affect the relationship between the United States and Iraq,” he said.

For now, the emergence of Mr. Salih and Mr. Abdul-Mahdi, appears to be something Washington and Tehran agree is a good thing.

Iran praised the result of the coalition talks Tuesday night, with a Foreign Ministry spokesman expressing hope that it would result in the strengthening of “age-old, firm and brotherly ties between the two neighbors,” according to Iranian state media.

*Compromise candidates*

Under an unofficial agreement dating back to the 2003 U.S.-led invasion, Iraq’s presidency — a largely ceremonial role — is held by a Kurd, while the prime minister is Shiite and the parliamentary speaker is Sunni. The speaker position remains up for grabs.

Mr. Salih and Mr. Abdul-Mahdi are long-standing members of Iraq’s political class over the past 15 years.

Mr. Salih has served as Iraq’s planning minister and prime minister of the self-ruled Kurdish region.

Mr. Abdul-Mahdi emerged as a compromise candidate after two Shiite-led blocs led the May voting but failed to secure an outright majority. He had strong backing from Shiite cleric Muqtada al-Sadr, a fiery nationalist whose followers won the most seats in the May elections and who formed a bloc with the current prime minister, Haider al-Abadi.

The other bloc, which is dominated by politicians and militia leaders closer to Iran, initially rejected Mr. Abdul-Mahdi but then agreed to support him after Sunni and Kurdish parties rallied to his side, a Shiite politician who took part in the discussions told The Associated Press.

Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani, Iraq’s top Shiite cleric and an influential political voice, had made it clear through mediators that the job of prime minister should not go to someone who held the post before and urged consensus. “The opinion [Tuesday] was to have Abdul-Mahdi tasked quickly in order not to delay the process any further,” the politician told the AP.

Mr. Abdul-Mahdi, an economist by training who comes from a prominent Shiite tribe based in southern Iraq, spent several years in exile in France, where he worked for think tanks and edited magazines in French and Arabic.

He joined Iraq’s Communist Party in the 1970s but later switched to the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq, an exiled opposition group established in neighboring Iran. He remained with SCIRI, which emerged as a powerful religious party after the 2003 U.S.-led invasion until the party split last year, when he became an independent.

After the invasion, he served as vice president, finance minister and oil minister. He has 30 days to submit his Cabinet to parliament for approval.

Iraqi officials said they expect the process of putting together a new government to go quickly.

“If we had gotten these two guys four years ago, it would have been a totally different situation,” one official said.

Mr. Mahjoub told reporters that Mr. Abdul-Mahdi’s background in economics fits precisely with what Iraq needs right now.

“He is one of the leading experts in economics in Iraq and in the world,” the Foreign Ministry spokesman said. “This gives us hope that Iraq can overcome its economic crisis.”



Copyright © 2018 The Washington Times, LLC.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Baghdad tram/metro (above surface) has been approved, will be built by Hyundai with Alstom trains

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

U.S military force mission in Iraq under Trump presidency Farsi subtitle


----------



## Aramagedon

A beautiful square in Baaghdaad:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

I made this thread but haven’t posted in a few years now. 


Just felt like I should post to keep this thread alive and also give an insight about the current developments in Iraq to those who are still following. 


After the military defeat of IS with great efforts and the blood of the Iraqi people from all sects, the security situation is now stable most areas with terrorist attacks to their lowest since 2003. Saying that, IS still operates in small pockets and poses a threat to security. Although they do not control any land, they carry out assassinations, kidnapping, and sabotage operations between time and time. Usually in small groups/ hit and run tactics. They have little support in Sunni communities unlike before. IS supporters/ families are seen and outcasts and shamed within the Sunni community. Most of the Sunni communities are activity working with and informing the security forces of any IS movements. This wasn’t the case prior to the war with IS. Sectarianism and distrust was widespread between the security forces and the local population prior to 2016. 


The overall way of thinking of the Iraqi population has changed drastically after the war with IS. The Sunni population has strong anti-IS sentiments. Most Of the Sunni population are criticizing sunni politicians and religious scholars and blame them for the wars, destruction and implanting hate and sectarianism which eventually lead to the destruction of their cities. 


The Shia population may be even more open and extreme to their criticism towards the Shia religious scholars and politicians. They too blame their politicians and religious scholars of using religion as a tool for control and eventually leading to wars, hate and sectarianism which lead to the death of hundreds of thousands since 2003. Shia youth are openly criticizing what was once “holy” and “sacred”. 


There is extreme resentment by both sunnis and Shias against the religious and political authorities which are actively ridiculed and condemned openly in the streets and on social media. The same politicians who once used religion/ sectarianism in order to gain popularity and support against the other side (Sunni/Shia) have allied with was once the “enemy” after the elections in order to get important positions in the government. The political structure has also changed from a sectarian alliance to an alliance based on money and positions. 


As of right now. The government is run between By different cross-sectarian political blocs. These blocs agree on who gets what ministry/ provincial council and other important offices. Once the agreements are made, the political blocs use their positions in order replace the old top officials with theirs and start to milking the federal budget. 


Corruption is done through contracts worth millions and sometimes billions of dollars. These contracts are given to people within the political blocs at inflated prices. Usually what happens is only a small percentage of the money is spent on a failed project while the rest is taken by the politicians and officials. 


Unfortunately these political parties also control the “anti-corruption” and elections comities. This practically means they make laws which insure that they keep getting re-elected into power and also cover up for their own corruption. 


The Iraqi economy is probably less than 10% of its actual potential. There is still no proper banking system with most people still dealing with and hiding cash stacks under their beds. Government systems are outdated and many of them still work with hard paper documents which are easily destroyed and hard to track as opposed to electronic documents. This seems intentional to help cover up their corruption. 


Education system lacks as every time a new minister comes in , they change the curriculum so they could steal money through printing and exchanging process. The health system is behind, infrastructure is lagging because of failed projects. Government officials make laws to shower themselves with gifts and excessive salaries and payments. Many undeserving people are receiving thousands of dollars in form of compensations, double/triple salaries and government paid expenses and trips. 


The other and biggest issue is armed wings for some political blocs, especially those that are loyal to Iran. Iraq is slowly trying to integrate them under the exclusive command of the Iraqi government. However there are many obstacles. These armed branches existed before but were limited. They grew drastically after the war with IS. Most of them fought against IS but new seem to want to keep their militias outside government control. These militias threaten anyone who stands in their way. In some cases they illegal use their forces to exhort contracts or take important real estate. They are also used to target US bases or foreign embassies and companies in the events of a political escalation between Iran and the west. 


Note This does not mean Iraqis are with the sanctions against Iran or wish Iran any harm, in fact most Iraqis stand by Iran and are thankful for their support during the war against IS. But at the same time they’re not happy with the negative interference of the Iranian government in iraq. 


Currently laws are in the making to bring all their movements under a central command. It may take some time but it’s slowly going in the right direction. 


As for the economy, We’re slowly starting to see projects which were put on hold because of the war with isis. There is still a long way but the ball is slowly moving. I’ll post some of the bigger projects here whenever I have time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Unfortunately that's all on spot ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

CamelGuy said:


> Unfortunately that's all on spot ^^


Wow, troubling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Unfortunate, but it’s the bitter truth. We’re hoping for some sort of drastic change within the government to root out corruption. But so far it doesn’t look very promising. 

Bad news aside. There are some strategic project on the go. Perhaps one of the most strategic is the Grand Fao port. 


It is a large multi billion project to build a port, industrial and logistics city, oil refinery and petrochemical plant and eventually a complete economical city. The first phase of the tide breakers has been complete. The second face which includes basic infrastructure is currently under progress. The port will start with a handling capacity of 1 million TCU and eventually reach 25+million TCU with the completion of the entire new city.

The purpose is to cut transportation costs for iraq and eventually use iraq as a dry canal to transport goods from Asia to Turkey, Syria and Europe via rail. This will cut both transportation time and cost for importers. It will also enable iraq to handle large deep water vessels. Currently most shipments to iraq are unloaded from large vessels and reloaded into smaller ships in Jebel Ali before being shipped to iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

the amount of wealth Iraq had has is unbelievable

enough to probably make roads of gold 

I hope they see brighter future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

Wishing Iraq prosperity. Hope the place if Arabian Nights return to its former glory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Industrial scale farming has emerged in Karbala with plans to plant over 400,000 trees in the next few years as well as increase agricultural land.

Initial stages include building nurseries and banks for high quality palm trees and other trees which will eventually be used to expand further. The Fadak farm will hit its first capacity at 70,000 trees and eventually expand to 100,000 palm trees. Ongoing studies and plans are ongoing to use the space in between the palm trees to plant other fruit bearing trees.


Alsaqi farms were initially made as a backup plan in case Daish cut if the rivers supply and in case of droughts to supply nearby cities with water. With the threat dwindling and the mass availability of water, the water is now being used to farm new land. First couple years include planting high quality types of crops to use the seeds for future expansion and strengthen the earth. Eventually it will expand exponentially to help iraq gain self sufficiency when it comes to crops.
Part of alsaqi farm will be used to plant 250,000 palm trees in the next years.

Both farms are probably the first large scale palm farms in Iraqi to utilize drip irrigation

Fadak farm









Alsaqi farms









Iraq was once the largest exporter of dates in the world. The first cultivation of date palm trees in history was in ancient Mesopotamia. Hoping to bring some of the former glory back. 

Here is a third large scale agricultural project, also in Karbala. Sayid Alshuhada farm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravenheer

Iraq under His Excellence Saddam Hussain Al-Tikriti was like "The Switserland of the Middle East" with great hospitals, big banks, colorfull casino's and large roads. I hope for my Iraqi brothers that those return with thr help of talentfull Turkish construction companies


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Our parliament of animals has approved the demand by protestors that independent individuals can now attempt to run for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

*Trump Administration Attempted to Block Iraqi Parliament Vote on Expelling Foreign Troops - Report*
© REUTERS / LEAH MILLIS
US
04:46 06.01.2020Get short URL
Topic:
US-Iran Relations Hit New Low After Killing of General Soleimani in Baghdad (95)
 0 05
Subscribe
On Sunday, the Iraqi parliament voted in favor of expelling all foreign military troops from the territories of Iraq following the killing of Iranian top military commander Qasem Soleimani and Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, a senior member of Iraq's Iranian-backed Popular Mobilization Forces, by a US drone strike in Baghdad.

The Trump administration attempted to thwart the efforts of the Iraqi parliament to expel foreign military forces from the country in the wake of the killing of a top Iranian military commander and an Iraqi militia leader by US forces inside Iraqi territories, Axios reported on Sunday, citing two unnamed US officials and an Iraqi official.

The three officials told Axios that the Trump administration tried to convince the Iraqi government to block its parliament from passing the resolution, which will force the US military out of Iraq. One US official reportedly said that the exit of US troops from the country would “be catastrophic for Iraq”.

“It's our concern that Iraq would take a short-term decision that would have catastrophic long-term implications for the country and its security. But it's also what would happen to them financially if they allowed Iran to take advantage of their economy to such an extent that they would fall under the sanctions that are on Iran,” the official reportedly said. “We don't want to see that. We're trying very hard to work to have that not happen.”
Axios also cited an unnamed senior Iraqi official who claimed that many Kurdish and Sunni members of the Iraqi parliament, who are supporting the US presence in Iraq, did not attend the parliament vote on expelling all foreign military forces, including US-led international coalition, from Iraqi territories.

“This is a temporary victory for the parties which are pro-Iranian, but it's also a clear message from the Sunnis and from the Kurds [who didn't vote] and from some Iraqi Shia, for the Americans to tell them we want you to stay in Iraq,” the Iraqi official said, according to the website.
Earlier in the day, the Iraqi parliament passed a resolution to end the presence of foreign troops in Iraq, following a US airstrike that killed Qasem Soleimani, the commander of the elite Quds force of the Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, and Abu Mahdi Muhandis, a senior member of Iraq's Iranian-backed Shia Popular Mobilization Forces, on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

France scores big Iraqi construction project at Turkey's expense


A French company has beaten out a Turkish one for the Mosul airport project; political considerations along with economic concerns seem to have factored into Baghdad's decision.




www.al-monitor.com





Brainless government considering deals to Turkey which has been trying to annex the north for years.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iraq agrees $450m housing projects with three Egyptian companies - Global Construction Review


The housing ministries of Iraq and Egypt have agreed a deal for Egyptian companies to build housing with a total value of $450m, news website Zawya reports. Iraqi housing official…




www.globalconstructionreview.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

This thread has some impressive reconstruction deals. Iraq is well on its way to restoration of normal life and as an Indian, I pray you guys do return back to having decent lives again. Iraq has been a steadfast friend. 

The one big focus where Iraq needs to pay attention is the external dependence on Turkey and Syria for potable water and a small coastline. This means you have limited space to set up desalination plants and pipelines for sending cleaned seawater inland and manage your harbour activities.

Hope you guys get more investors to help you develop in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

